# Anyone had surgery at JW?  Please post your experience here



## Incognito81

Hi all, I am seriously thinking of going to JW to fix uneven eyelids, and rhinoplasty, sliding genioplasty, and paranasal augmentation.

Anyone here have any experience with JW with the above procedures?

What was your experience like?


----------



## littlebadbaby

Why would you think of doing at JW?


----------



## Incognito81

littlebadbaby said:


> Why would you think of doing at JW?



Why? Are they that bad?


----------



## Jeinnfer

Haiii girls,

My nose and chin are on its 9 days post ops.
I should give something back for this forum and i should be thanking Dr suh for my new nose and Dr. Woo for my new chin i love it that much.

I cant wear my reading glasses for a while due to nose bridge augmentation.
It will take me sometime to type. 

JW saranghae
Hahaha ;3


----------



## saphireeni

littlebadbaby said:


> Why would you think of doing at JW?



I've read good things about JW and had a consult that left a good impression.  Is there something I'm missing here? I don't want to risk my revision rhino with anyone questionable. Please share if you've heard something.


----------



## shinyglittery

saphireeni said:


> I've read good things about JW and had a consult that left a good impression.  Is there something I'm missing here? I don't want to risk my revision rhino with anyone questionable. Please share if you've heard something.



here are my notes:

Anesthesiologist bad! Don't go under!
Dr. Woo does rhinoplasty, ok results?
English consultant = Yumi

that's all i know ^^ going under is a risk...


----------



## saphireeni

shinyglittery said:


> here are my notes:
> 
> Anesthesiologist bad! Don't go under!
> Dr. Woo does rhinoplasty, ok results?
> English consultant = Yumi
> 
> that's all i know ^^ going under is a risk...



Thanks shiny glittery! I consulted with Dr Suh, not Dr Woo.  He had a good feel about him but didn't offer many suggestions to fix my situation.  Also I don't know much about his reputation just yet.

Just read a very bad review about Shimmian, so I think I'll cross them off my list.  If you're curious it's located on another thread under the clinics name.


----------



## Flytoseoul

Nina Lee said:


> As I mailed them. I've got an answer mail from other staff named by Emily.
> She recommended me to have rhinoplasty and facial fat graft.
> She was very reliable and friendly. so I will go to Korea and have consultation with jw in middle of Nov.
> I will post about it in this thread after travel.


Did she ask you to send deposit over? I tried to arrange a time with her and she asked me to send deposit over


----------



## Flytoseoul

Nina Lee said:


> Yes, she did. But I told her I have many options that I need to visit other cilincs too. then she answered it is okay but she can't make sure that I can have surgery on the date I wishes, jw looks busy I think. She mendtioned from Nov. is totally okay without deposit.
> I will update after visiting jw.


Thanks Nina. Let me know how your experience with JW goes so I know if I should no deposit over.


----------



## shinyglittery

Nina Lee said:


> As I mailed them. I've got an answer mail from other staff named by Emily.
> She recommended me to have rhinoplasty and facial fat graft.
> She was very reliable and friendly. so I will go to Korea and have consultation with jw in middle of Nov.
> I will post about it in this thread after travel.



A consultation can never hurt  please tell us about JW when you've had your consultation!



saphireeni said:


> Thanks shiny glittery! I consulted with Dr Suh, not Dr Woo.  He had a good feel about him but didn't offer many suggestions to fix my situation.  Also I don't know much about his reputation just yet.
> 
> Just read a very bad review about Shimmian, so I think I'll cross them off my list.  If you're curious it's located on another thread under the clinics name.



I would never ever go to shimmian... horrible... I already knew ^^ thank you~ it's important we take care of each other!


----------



## Dandan555

Hey Guys, 

I'm a guy and I've finally got my nose done at Jw 3 days ago. My face is really swollen (like a bbq pig head), but luckily my face is still recognisable and I guess this is a normal phase. My surgeon was Dr. Suh. Out of all consultation with different surgeons, I felt that Dr. Suh was more honest with his opinion on what was achieveable and necessary. I chose him as my surgeon because he sounded like he was more focus on designing a new nose for me that will harmonize with the other features of my face. I was looking for a more natural result and I believe that he will be the one that can create the nose I was looking for. So far, I have no idea on the outcome cuase my nose is pretty swollen and it's covered with gauze. Another thing that I'm impress with is the services that JW provides. I had Emily (which I believe that she is the only English Consultant there) for the initial consultation and post-opp follow-ups. She, along with the other staffs are very friendly and attentive. What I didn't expected was that she frequently inquired on the status of my recovery and trip. I'm very thankful of that, since they are a busy clinic. Feel free to ask me if anyone of you have any questions on whole process and trip. I'm currently excited and very nervous since I still have to wait a couple of days until my new nose is revealed.


----------



## bellzz

Dandan555 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm a guy and I've finally got my nose done at Jw 3 days ago. My face is really swollen (like a bbq pig head), but luckily my face is still recognisable and I guess this is a normal phase. My surgeon was Dr. Suh. Out of all consultation with different surgeons, I felt that Dr. Suh was more honest with his opinion on what was achieveable and necessary. I chose him as my surgeon because he sounded like he was more focus on designing a new nose for me that will harmonize with the other features of my face. I was looking for a more natural result and I believe that he will be the one that can create the nose I was looking for. So far, I have no idea on the outcome cuase my nose is pretty swollen and it's covered with gauze. Another thing that I'm impress with is the services that JW provides. I had Emily (which I believe that she is the only English Consultant there) for the initial consultation and post-opp follow-ups. She, along with the other staffs are very friendly and attentive. What I didn't expected was that she frequently inquired on the status of my recovery and trip. I'm very thankful of that, since they are a busy clinic. Feel free to ask me if anyone of you have any questions on whole process and trip. I'm currently excited and very nervous since I still have to wait a couple of days until my new nose is revealed.


 
Hello Dandan555,

So good to hear that your surgery went so well! 

Can I know how much did you pay for your surgery with Dr Suh? I contacted JW few months back, but no reply from them, so I thought of walk-in when I'm there (hopefully they'll entertain me) 

Can you also elaborate in detail what procedure Dr Suh did for you? Can he speak English?

Get well soon! And hopefully you can share your pretty new nose with us!


----------



## AnnaCrush2506

@Incognito81

1 of the forumer posted her experience with JW. Below is her blog.

Consulation of PS in Korea http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-consultation

Surgery Day http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-surgery-recovery

Day 1 to 7 http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-recovery-day-1-to-7

Her after-2week op http://livelovedream.ca/2-to-3-weeks-post-operation-results

I remembered there was a forumer here posted negative about JW which made me cancelled off JW from my list.  Something about general anesthesia was given wrong amount and she almost die, couldnt wake up. The doctor have to cut a hole at her throat.


----------



## lizqian

@DanDan555

I am also very interested in JW for rhinoplasty. Could you please tell me how their post-op care is? Did you notice how many locals were there when you went it for consult? Were they very busy?


----------



## Incognito81

Thanks guys for the responses.  The blog posted is very helpful! 

Dan, I am a guy as well.  Do you have before and after pics to share?  Please PM me.  I will be going to Korea in December.  Aside from rhinoplasty, did you have any other procedures done?

And also, did you hire a translator like Zoe, or did you pre-book at JW before you arrive in Korea?


----------



## wrong PS

mizubunnie said:


> Hi! I went JW clinic last month, Sep to have my nose done. I am impressed with the clinic's services and the staff. They are professional and friendly. In fact I am very happy with the rhinoplasty surgery done by Dr Suh. Really thankful! A lot of friends commented that my nose looked natural.
> Well you can view my before and after photos on my blog. www.mizub.wordpress.com
> I am going for my 2nd fat grafting session in dec. I will be blogging about fat grafting for those whom might be keen. I think I looked younger and prettier now.



Hi you look good. I saw fat lumps in your face during recovery, Is it because you did a fat graft surgery too?


----------



## padre

hi, I emailed JW to enquired about zygoma reduction.
they quoted me 7.5k usd for surgery, pre and post care.

Is JW reputable for zygoma and is the price quoted reasonable ?


----------



## padre

Nina Lee said:


> Hello Padre, I think it is reasonable thier quotation. It usually costs 8.0~9.0k usd.
> And Dr. Seul Chul Hwan is very reputable for angle reduction and zygoma reduction.


 
thanks for your quick reply 
are those also other clinics that I should enquire too ?


----------



## wrong PS

mizubunnie said:


> Hi! yes i did fat grafting.
> I am going back JW for 2nd fat transfer. are you considering too?



Fat grafting not lasting I am worried regular touch ups would be costly


----------



## Jeinnfer

mizubunnie said:


> Hi! there are consultants who speak English. You do not have to worry about the language barriers. There is a lady named Emily. She is friendly and helpful. You can speak to her on your enquiry and she will assist to advise and make arrangement when you arrive in Seoul.


Yes, Emily is GREAT girl who works at JW and been really helpful during my rhinoplasty.

She helped to relax me down, The nervous  we all had before surgery and after the surgery, i been bugging her, constantly asking her when my nose bleed, she patiently assisted me.

She even took care of my meal , offering me some food delivery, since i cant really talk due to my chin augmentation (stitches inside my mouth) and if i do talk, my voice sounded weird due to the cotton inserted to the nose.

It wasnt only me that she been helping alot,  also my mom and my sister, 3 of us did surgery in JW.

JW and Emily are beyond my expectation


----------



## Flytoseoul

mizubunnie said:


> Hi! I went JW clinic last month, Sep to have my nose done. I am impressed with the clinic's services and the staff. They are professional and friendly. In fact I am very happy with the rhinoplasty surgery done by Dr Suh. Really thankful! A lot of friends commented that my nose looked natural.
> Well you can view my before and after photos on my blog. www.mizub.wordpress.com
> I am going for my 2nd fat grafting session in dec. I will be blogging about fat grafting for those whom might be keen. I think I looked younger and prettier now.


Hi, you look great. How did you decide on JW?


----------



## Flytoseoul

Dandan555 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm a guy and I've finally got my nose done at Jw 3 days ago. My face is really swollen (like a bbq pig head), but luckily my face is still recognisable and I guess this is a normal phase. My surgeon was Dr. Suh. Out of all consultation with different surgeons, I felt that Dr. Suh was more honest with his opinion on what was achieveable and necessary. I chose him as my surgeon because he sounded like he was more focus on designing a new nose for me that will harmonize with the other features of my face. I was looking for a more natural result and I believe that he will be the one that can create the nose I was looking for. So far, I have no idea on the outcome cuase my nose is pretty swollen and it's covered with gauze. Another thing that I'm impress with is the services that JW provides. I had Emily (which I believe that she is the only English Consultant there) for the initial consultation and post-opp follow-ups. She, along with the other staffs are very friendly and attentive. What I didn't expected was that she frequently inquired on the status of my recovery and trip. I'm very thankful of that, since they are a busy clinic. Feel free to ask me if anyone of you have any questions on whole process and trip. I'm currently excited and very nervous since I still have to wait a couple of days until my new nose is revealed.


Hi Dan Dan, how did you decide on JW? I'm undecided between Dream and JW. Would be nice if you can share with me how did you end up going with JW?


----------



## Jeinnfer

Zizen said:


> hahaha, very dangerous hospital!


I went to JW last month and come back alive


----------



## Jeinnfer

mizubunnie said:


> hi jennifer, what did you do in JW? can show your after photos? i am keen in double eyelid surgery too.


Hi mizubunnie,
Sorry just got the time to reply,
I did rhinoplasty and chin implant,
Yaa , sure, i could send you my after photoo,
I am not sure, if tpf allows me to post photo, i havent reached the minimal posting.
Mind to give me your email.

Oya, You are very prettyyyy, 
JW. Definitely did an awesome surgery on you. 
Love how you look now


----------



## vian

Jeinnfer said:


> Hi mizubunnie,
> Sorry just got the time to reply,
> I did rhinoplasty and chin implant,
> Yaa , sure, i could send you my after photoo,
> I am not sure, if tpf allows me to post photo, i havent reached the minimal posting.
> Mind to give me your email.
> 
> Oya, You are very prettyyyy,
> JW. Definitely did an awesome surgery on you.
> Love how you look now


Hi Jennifer,

Can you post your before and after photos here?  I am considering JW too.


----------



## happypills

Hi guys, I did my rhino, acculift and one facial thing with jw in end April and it's been six months now... I didn't managed to get jw appt before flying over so I asked my translator to book it for me, she knew the manager for Dr Suh. Prior to flying there, I watched the jw YouTube video and I really liked the result. I went to pitangui, dream and, jw for consultation and finally decided on jw. My friend chose dream as dream was slightly cheaper. I can't really remember the exact price but I think I paid a total of 7.8mil won for my nose, double chin acculift and the facial (facial should be 400,000 won). The whole surgery was very comfortable and I do not feel painful at all except that it is very uncomfortable as I had the cotton stick stucked in my nostrils so I can't breathe through my mouth for 2 nights. I went back to jw once every two days for review, free hair wash and some uv thing that helps to de swell. To remove the stitches it was quite uncomfortable but bearable. 

For my nose, I had a silicon put in and nose tip done with ear cartilage. Nose will starts to look natural after 2 weeks and after two months, I almost forgot my nose were fake. Haha... Overall my nose bridge are higher, overall features are more proportionate, none of my friends realised I did my nose but I told them all. Some new friends only asked if I did fillers as I have a higher bridge. Compared to my friend who did hers in Bkk, I think Korea is far better as she is looking for revision rhino.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ALVI88LEE

mizubunnie said:


> Hi! I went JW clinic last month, Sep to have my nose done. I am impressed with the clinic's services and the staff. They are professional and friendly. In fact I am very happy with the rhinoplasty surgery done by Dr Suh. Really thankful! A lot of friends commented that my nose looked natural.
> Well you can view my before and after photos on my blog. http://www.mizub.wordpress.com
> I am going for my 2nd fat grafting session in dec. I will be blogging about fat grafting for those whom might be keen. I think I looked younger and prettier now.


 
Hi Mizubunnie

What kind of nose job did you do? Is it like putting silicone on nose kind?


----------



## ALVI88LEE

happypills said:


> Hi guys, I did my rhino, acculift and one facial thing with jw in end April and it's been six months now... I didn't managed to get jw appt before flying over so I asked my translator to book it for me, she knew the manager for Dr Suh. Prior to flying there, I watched the jw YouTube video and I really liked the result. I went to pitangui, dream and, jw for consultation and finally decided on jw. My friend chose dream as dream was slightly cheaper. I can't really remember the exact price but I think I paid a total of 7.8mil won for my nose, double chin acculift and the facial (facial should be 400,000 won). The whole surgery was very comfortable and I do not feel painful at all except that it is very uncomfortable as I had the cotton stick stucked in my nostrils so I can't breathe through my mouth for 2 nights. I went back to jw once every two days for review, free hair wash and some uv thing that helps to de swell. To remove the stitches it was quite uncomfortable but bearable.
> 
> For my nose, I had a silicon put in and nose tip done with ear cartilage. Nose will starts to look natural after 2 weeks and after two months, I almost forgot my nose were fake. Haha... Overall my nose bridge are higher, overall features are more proportionate, none of my friends realised I did my nose but I told them all. Some new friends only asked if I did fillers as I have a higher bridge. Compared to my friend who did hers in Bkk, I think Korea is far better as she is looking for revision rhino.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 Hi happypills

Thanks for sharing your experience, do you mind to share with me your b&a picture ? my email is alvi.lee@hotmail.com

Will appreaciate so much so much


----------



## Moody

How much was rhino?


----------



## Quintus

Hi, I did full face fat graft at JW. At 1 month post most of the fat has dissolved. I am quite disappointed at this moment. Still trying to get in touch with the clinic to find out what went wrong.
Is there anyone who has similar experience?


----------



## ChanelAddicted2

Quintus said:


> Hi, I did full face fat graft at JW. At 1 month post most of the fat has dissolved. I am quite disappointed at this moment. Still trying to get in touch with the clinic to find out what went wrong.
> Is there anyone who has similar experience?



May I know the name of the doctor in JW who did the fat graft for you? Would be nice to know how much you paid for the whole procedure too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChanelAddicted2

mizubunnie said:


> Hi! I went JW clinic last month, Sep to have my nose done. I am impressed with the clinic's services and the staff. They are professional and friendly. In fact I am very happy with the rhinoplasty surgery done by Dr Suh. Really thankful! A lot of friends commented that my nose looked natural.
> Well you can view my before and after photos on my blog. www.mizub.wordpress.com
> I am going for my 2nd fat grafting session in dec. I will be blogging about fat grafting for those whom might be keen. I think I looked younger and prettier now.



Wow, you look cute! May I know which doctor in JW did your fat graft and how much you paid for the fat graft procedure?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Quintus

ChanelAddicted2 said:


> May I know the name of the doctor in JW who did the fat graft for you? Would be nice to know how much you paid for the whole procedure too. Thanks in advance!



Hi, I did with the main doctor Seul chul hwan for fat graft. Actually there is still some fat now but some part of face has dissolved so there is unevenness which is what Im most concerned. I went through DocDoc previously and paid about $3100++ when converted to SGD and it should cover 2 session of fat graft which the clinic is suppose to store my frozen fat. However they did not store my fats and recommended to extract new fat again which they charge me 1/4 of the 1st session. I did read that using fresh fat is better so decided to go back for the 2nd graft hopefully can have a more even results.


----------



## Quintus

ChanelAddicted2 said:


> Wow, so that mean you get it around SGD780 for the second time which equivalent to around 663.000 KRW. That's a super good deal. They quoted me 1 million for a second time and I don't even know if they would store my fat or harvest again... Btw, do you have Kakaotalk ID? Please PM me, would be nice to talk there since I still have some questions. I already booked for the surgery in JW but still need many informations. Hope that's ok with you, thanks in advance!



Hi, sorry I cant pm at the moment and do not have kakaotalk. Actually i was suppose to have 2 sessions of fat graft for the amount paid the 1st time but somehow they did not store my fat. So im not sure its a good deal afterall. So you also had fat graft done with them or going to have your 1st graft?


----------



## jlwh

Hi I'm researching on clinics that do a good job for double eyelids and epicanthoplasty. Does anyone know if JW is good? Also looking at tlps, teuimps, view, regen and real. Too many clinics, getting a headache reading through many posts in this forum for a long period of time haha.


----------



## shinyglittery

jlwh said:


> Hi I'm researching on clinics that do a good job for double eyelids and epicanthoplasty. Does anyone know if JW is good? Also looking at tlps, teuimps, view, regen and real. Too many clinics, getting a headache reading through many posts in this forum for a long period of time haha.



i don't know about jw. i only know one clinic i've seen results from someone i personally talked to and know can do a good job. but i don't want to mention here bc you're not supposed to advertise.


----------



## jlwh

shinyglittery said:


> i don't know about jw. i only know one clinic i've seen results from someone i personally talked to and know can do a good job. but i don't want to mention here bc you're not supposed to advertise.


Ohh I see.. Is that clinic one of the ones I've mentioned?


----------



## shinyglittery

jlwh said:


> Ohh I see.. Is that clinic one of the ones I've mentioned?



no, sorry. but i really don't feel good about recommending any clinic after everything i've read. just do your best to research as much as you can, then go and talk to the drs in person and see if you feel like you can trust them. ask a lot of questions and be honest about your concerns and trust your feeling if you get a bad feeling.


----------



## pinkjade316

Just came back from Korea and I had double eyelid and epi surgery done. Everything went great and my eyes are healing right now. 

I've just passed the two weeks mark and I love my eyes so far. Of course, it's still too early and I know my eyes will continue to change shape but hopefully nothing too drastic.

My initial plan was to visit: Item, JW, Pitangui and Wonjin. Wonjin is actually a bit far from the 3 other clinics. So in the future if I was to do another surgery/consultation I will try to find ones that are cluster in the same area. The in-house translator is Emily. She's friendly and her English is very good. You can communicate with her via email or through Kakao.

Anyways, JW has 3-4 floors and has 3 main doctors. They have 4 Chinese in-house translators and 2 English translator. Emily said they have a lot of Chinese clients and that's why they have more Chinese translators than English. I arrived on time for the consultation but had to wait 40 min for the doctor because he was doing a surgery. So the whole time I was Emily and we talked a lot. She asked if I went to see other clinics and I was honest and told her yes. I even told her what other clinics I'm planning to go afterwards too. When I finally got the see the doctor (Dr. Choi), he was inside of his office waiting for me. He was very friendly and approachable. He spoke English (with an accent) but I understood him no problem.

Dr. Choi took his time and looked at my eyes, and tried to see which fold suited my eyes and face. He recommended partial incision (Item recommended this too) and epicanthoplasty. The reason (which he explained) is that since I live abroad, I won't be able to come back for touch ups if I was to do non-incisional. He kept poking my eyes with this metal instrument but he was very gentle. We even chatted for a bit, talked about Toronto. I learned that his sister lives in Toronto too. He didn't try to up sale me anything. I told him my eyes are uneven (one is bigger than the other) but this was because one side of my face is lifted higher than the other. He didn't try to say "we can fix it by doing other surgeries", instead he told me not to worry as it's normal. Everyone is not perfect if we are then we're aliens. Lol.

Although, he didn't mention this, I asked him if I needed lateral canthoplasty. Dr. Choi doctor does not specialize in lateral canthoplasty lol. There is another doctor that specialize in it and I would need to see him. Wow. I was surprised about this. They're so detail about which doctor can do what procedures. I've read online that some doctors will perform procedures even if it's not their specialty or best at it.

So when I was finished with Dr. Choi, I was escorted to another floor to see the other doctor who specializes in lateral canthoplasty. He was also waiting in his office before I arrive. This doctor understand English but did not speak it so Emily was translating the whole time. He was also very nice and patient. Again, he used this metal instrument to poke my eyes and tugged the outer corner of my eyes and stuff. My eyes are a little slanted (never noticed before lol!!) and he can lower it a little by 1-2mm to make it even/lower. And he showed me pictures of clients who has the same "problem" as me.

But! He mentioned that since I'm from Canada the standard of beauty might be different (ex. Slanted eyes is normal and may consider pretty outside of Korea). I never took this into account. I didn't want to look "white" or totally different. I just wanted my eyes to be more awake and be able to put makeup on. I took this into consideration, thanked him and left with Emily.

Emily took me to this little room to discuss about price. The price was in my opinion quite reasonable and under my budget. JW offer aftercare services such as de-swelling treatment with laser therapy and shampoo service. The price includes the two surgery - partial incision, epicanthoplasty, medicine, and aftercare service.

Item didn't offer any aftercare services when I asked them. Only to come in and remove stitches and cleaning. I was quite pleased and impressed with JW, I liked both doctors and I felt comfortable with them. The whole consultation took close to 1.5 hours. I got the impression from Item that double eyelid surgery is a minor operation and that the doctor doesn't need to invest time in it (profit wise). But at JW they paid close attention and was very detail about my eyes. Didn't feel rush or anything, they took their time even though I'm just doing two small/common procedures.

So I decided to do my surgery with them and don't bother to check out the other clinics. Not sure if this is the right decision but it was a decision I felt was the best. 

My surgery was two days later and I was super nervous. My surgery actually got delayed because the patient before me decided to added one more procedure so that bumped me at a later time. However, JW offered me a free spa/facial while waiting (it felt nice!). Anyways, during the surgery I was super nervous but it didn't hurt at all. People say the injection was the worst part but honestly for me, I didn't feel anything. However, near the end whenever I felt slight pain I would go "pain" and the doctor will inject more anesthesia. I felt a bit of tugging and I could smell something burning. It didn't hurt but it was a bit uncomfortable. Overall, I would rate it 3/10 for pain. The whole procedure took longer than I expected - a little over 2 hours. During the whole time, the doctor would ask me to open and close my eyes to see if the crease was even or not. He was soooooo particular about this. He stitched and restitched my right eye at least 4 times. I actually got irritated and he said "don't worry, 5 more min. I promise". LOL!! - I was just really uncomfortable lying there not moving for 2 hours and I was starting to get really hot and sweaty. So I guess he could tell I was getting a little impatient. 

So after the surgery, I was totally fine and I was able to walk myself to the recovery room. The nurse put an icepack on my eyes and waited for 20 minutes. The whole time in the recovery room, Emily was with me. It felt very nice and reassuring. I felt safe. Afterwards, I was given 2 icepacks, 5 days worth of medicine, some cotton swaps and ointment for the eyes. I was told to take the medicine on time (3 times a day) and put the ointment on my eyes 2 to 3 times a day. Emily helped me grabbed a taxi and I went back to the guesthouse. 

Once I got back the guest house and looked at myself in the mirror....I was horrified. I was just not used to seeing myself all stitched up and bruised. I started to panic and thought I made a big mistake. I felt regret immediately. Honestly, I thought I was mentally strong enough but I was wrong. So no matter how much you've researched and prep yourself, you will be a little shock right after surgery. I tried to sleep but I kept having bad dreams. The next few days, I got used to looking at myself and I kept telling myself that it will get better.

In total I went back to the clinic 3 times - 1st time cleaning, 2nd time to remove the top stitches on my eyes and 3rd time remove the all the remaining stitches including the inner corner. And each time they would use the laser treatment on me to help with the swelling. Oh, I got to use their shampoo service once too. 

However, the only problem I found was that I only saw the doctor ONCE after the surgery and it was on the 3rd time I went back (7th day after surgery). He came to check up on my eyes and said everything was good. I kind of wished that I saw the doctor sooner and didn't have to worry the whole time.  

Before and after (2 weeks):

http://i60.tinypic.com/20tmp9v.jpg

OMG, I don't know how to resize it...

Right now, my main concern is the scarring in the inner corner of the eyes. There is a raise bump on the lower left side of my eye. Hopefully it'll smooth out...

Sorry for the low quality of the picture, I took it on my iPhone.


----------



## K Couture

i think ure eyes look fine....Maybe i am unable to see the scarring in the pic. Go to a plastic surgeon or dermatologist where you are and request kenacort injections to dissolve scar tissue. I used it when i was 4/5 days (cant remember exactly) post op and it completely made the scar invisible.


----------



## Noods

pinkjade, thank you for taking the time to post in depth your experience with JW clinic. It is posts like this that helps folks like me narrow down the clinics to consult with. (I am in Australia and don't speak Korean. Hence as you can imagine, it is a monumental task for me to research!)

 thanks again and speedy recovery.


----------



## pinkjade316

Thanks, K Couture. if the scars gets bigger or worse, i will find a dermatologist and seek help.

You're welcome, Noods, no worries you'll be fine in Korea. I don't speak or read Korean and I was totally fine by myself. I went to visit clinics on my second day and had the surgery two days later. I was able to go sightseeing and went shopping the next day


----------



## jay dash

Hi guys, I did my rhinoplasty at jw, its been 2 month now before i decided to get the surgery , I watched the jw YouTube video and I really liked the result.  The surgery was very comfortable and I do not feel painful even after the surgery.. dr.Suh really great... I went back to jw once every two days for review and "light treatment" thing that helps to de swell. To remove the stitches it was quite uncomfortable. 

For my nose, I had a silicon put in. Nose will starts to look natural after 2 weeks and after two months. Overall my nose bridge are higher, overall features are more proportionate, none of my friends realised I did my nose If i didn't  told them all. 

i met Emily before did the surgery and been really helpful during my rhinoplasty. She helped to arranged the consultation and really helpful, after surgery she still contacted me to ask how about the surgery and etc.. she is so friendly.. until now we still connected to each other and recommended my friend who want to get the surgery to her. she is really helpful and friendly..


----------



## Moody

Jay dash 

May I ask you what type of nose you had before the surgery? 
My doctor said I should avoid silicone for bridge and ear cartilage cause it wouldn't make such a drastic change since my bulbous nose has thick skin. I don't know if he's talking me into rib cartilage since that's what he's known for and because its costs a whole lot more money. But then I thought what difference rib would do. I thought it was just material use, not material use altering the why my results would look ; which I thought was pure technique.


----------



## pinkjade316

4th week: http://i57.tinypic.com/2n67l0g.jpg

My right eye looks great but my left eye doesn't look as nice...
I feel that my left eye's inner corner is not as "round"/even as the right.


----------



## LoveXiao

pinkjade316 said:


> 4th week: http://i57.tinypic.com/2n67l0g.jpg
> 
> My right eye looks great but my left eye doesn't look as nice...
> I feel that my left eye's inner corner is not as "round"/even as the right.



Hey girl! It's nice to see a fellow Canadian here on these forums  I think your eyes look really good and super natural. I personally wouldn't worry too much about your left eye. I wouldn't have noticed the difference if you didn't point it out.  Heck, even my left eye is naturally smaller than my right. No one is perfectly symmetrical.

Do you by any chance have KakaoTalk or Line? I'd love to ask you more about your experience at JW since it's one of the clinics I'm considering. Hope to hear from you soon girl! ^^


----------



## pinkjade316

LoveXiao said:


> Hey girl! It's nice to see a fellow Canadian here on these forums  I think your eyes look really good and super natural. I personally wouldn't worry too much about your left eye. I wouldn't have noticed the difference if you didn't point it out.  Heck, even my left eye is naturally smaller than my right. No one is perfectly symmetrical.
> 
> Do you by any chance have KakaoTalk or Line? I'd love to ask you more about your experience at JW since it's one of the clinics I'm considering. Hope to hear from you soon girl! ^^


Hey! 

My kaokao ID is pinkjade316


----------



## effietrinket

*Preface*

My complete journey  this review aims to capture the entire journey from consultation -> decision making -> the actual event -> recovery 

I hope my input is going be helpful to all of you non-Korean-speaking seekers of beauty. It could be hard because not everyone speaks English in Korea and I dont understand a thing on Naver. I happen to have had a positive experience and a decent result and I really want to give yall an idea of what you could expect throughout the entire journey as well as the service of JW. I only speak from my own experience with nose reduction.

*Chapter I: Research*

I am a patient coming from a multi-ethnic background, I became fed up with my crooked, wide and fleshy nose at some point in life and I decided to do something about it. Hearing about Koreas prestigious PS industry, I was determined to go there to put an end to the unsightliness of my nose.

And so here I was, reading about many of the well known clinics, I ended up short-listing three of them. The first one prides itself on being the No.1 and the biggest PS hospital in Korea, the second was JW and the third one offered the least intrusive method (i.e. closed rhino) while having won several positive reviews here.

To be completely honest, due to the fact that I am prone to scars, I was most impressed by the third one before I got to any one of them for a consultation. Especially after our conversation via email, I must say that the third one did a great job explaining my options and the law of things via email, very informative it was, to say the least. I didn't care if it was a copy-n-paste piece of work as long as it was informative. Besides, I had much faith in the doctor who was trained to Brazil, a country that might be able to rival Korea with their PS industry. With all these in mind, I headed for Korea with my consultation schedule arranged the way above. 

*Chapter II: Consultation*

I got to the first on my list in the morning; it was also the grandest with the entire building (so much like Emerald City in Oz with the logo and all that) all to themselves. The staffs are quite friendly, especially the English speaking lady who received me there. She led the way to the rhino SPECIALIST. Being communicative and fairly young, he was observant and a very skillful sketcher, who captured my face accurately with just a few strokes. That was quite reassuring because he appeared to have skillful hands. He suggested that I undergo nasal bone reduction, hump correction and tip-plasty. The price was reasonable and at 12:30 I left being quite impressed, and then I went for lunch.

Being tired with a stuffed stomach and without much expectation, I got to JW and was greeted by their English consultant. She was very sincere and approachable. I waited at the lobby for a while until she led my way to Dr. Suhs office. Being so satiated I didn't ask a lot of questions. I threw him the default questions and he replied them with modest answers. One of the key things he told me was that I had thick skin and a lot of soft tissues in my nose and that I needed to have realistic expectations. He insisted that the procedures had to be performed with the open method and the procedures he suggested were fewer than the two other doctors as well. He told me, and Im paraphrasing, on a scale of 100, with 100 being completely ideal and 0 being what I had, I would probably end up getting 50. He also added that he wouldn't know how far he could go until he actually performed the surgery  very realistic in contrast with the other two who emphasized what they COULD do or what I SHOULD do. The price at JW, too, was reasonable but I left not feeling anything and headed straight to the third one, the one I so favored.

I got there on time but I was told that the doctor was in the operating room and that I could either reschedule or come back in 2 hours. Being so anxious about it, I waited for two hours and had a long chat with the consultant who was quite keen on suggesting other procedures beyond the ones I planned. I was suggested to have alar reduction, which I never considered, and septal deviation correction. I finally got to meet with the doctor, who is almost 60. We had a conversation with an interesting dynamic  I spoke to the doctor, who is proficient in English and Portuguese, the doctor spoke briefly to the consultant and the consultant answered my question with very long answers in English. I dont think the doctor ever spoke to me directly, save for salutations of course. I couldn't figure out what kind of a person he was; I could only tell that he looked very expensive and indeed the price there was quite stiff. Turned out, my experience was not all that unique. I am speaking retrospectively after reading the specific thread about the third clinic. Member peterpan88 put it in his/her post and honestly, I came there to talk to the Doctor, not the saleswoman post #458 under that thread. And no, I dont know who peterpan88 is, we just so happen to have had a similar experience, a VERY similar experience. 

*Chapter III: Consideration*

I went back to my hotel being torn between the first and the last, until I had a chat with one of my friends who had worked at a hospital for a long time. 

*My initial factors of consideration, which were very universal:*

*Open method vs. closed method (chance of scar formation)
Price 
Doctors personality
Reputation*

*The other factors my friend inspired:*

*Doctors age* (experience, training, specialization and eyesight)

*Size of clinic*  (large clinic/hospitals may allow trainees or junior surgeons into the surgical room at some point of the surgery for training purposes, and also how much attention/care they could devote on a client) 

Open method vs. closed method (*how obvious of a result they can achieve*)

Having only one nose, I had a very long calculation  taking out the too young and the too old, the too grand and the too quiet as well as the unspecialized and the unknown, I was about to reach to a decision with only one qualm left: the scar. I googled it in order to have a better idea and I ended up I finding it quite acceptable, although never as ideal as having no scar of course. It would be quite hidden and from what Ive googled, it could be virtually undetectable at all in some cases. That was when I thought I should give JW a chance, especially when the other one I so favored didn't even reply to my email inquiries after the consultation which was totally disappointing.

*Chapter IV: Second-round Consultation*

And so I went back for another consultation in the evening, I went prepared: a pile of pictures of celebrities with beautiful noses, and a head full of questions:
I met with Emily again, the English consultant and I already were bombarding her with questions  I asked about Dr. Suhs experience with foreign clients and his credentials. Turned out, he had been a rhino specialist for the past *16 *years and at least one publication on this subject (dont remember how many). He was also experienced with foreign clients of racial groups other than Asia; definitely no stranger to nasal reduction and tiplasty. The information was very assuring and encouraged to take them more seriously.  

I finally got to talk to Dr. Suh, and again he told me I shouldnt expect a cloned nose of Efrons or Crawfords because we were after all, restricted by our natural attributes. I asked him if he would recommend septal deviation correction like the other doctor had, and to my surprise, he replied oh that is included in your tiplasty (tip debulking and projection with septal cartilage) He also respected my decision of avoiding alar reduction (unlike one of the other clinics), as I didnt want to risk more scars.

I then asked about the scar and how exactly the procedures were to be performed, basically taking a chunk of his time. All I can say is Dr. Suh is a man of modesty and honesty. I thought he offered so much more than what he spoke of.

Being relieved and having gone through all my calculations, I paid my 1/10 deposit that night and waited for the big day of joy and, probably, agony.


----------



## effietrinket

*Chapter V: Lucky Trouble*

Soon that day came. I was schedule in the evening when the crowd at the lobby had dissipated. Again, Emily was there taking care of everything. Upon the first glimpse of my face she noticed the pimple on the tip of my nose. Not good, still it would be the doctor who would make the decision. I got into Dr, Suhs office one last time, again, showing him my celebrity pictures. He assured that he understood what kind of a nose I wanted but finished with a piece of bad news: the surgery had to be postponed because the pimple on the tip of my nose could lead to disastrous results as he put it. Indeed, a piece of bad news, because I would have to wait until the Korean New Year Holiday period was over and also my pimples recovery. I was given some antibiotic tablets and ointment to accelerate the healing process. The real deal took place a week later than originally planned.

*Chapter VI: Operation *

My nose job required a fasting period of 6 hours, no liquid, no food, no nothing. I had lunch early just to prepare for the magical moments in the evening.

I settled the balance and got into the recovery room before the operation. I looked for a locker with a lock (some of them didnt have it, and that lock, trust me, is important) and put my belongings and clothes into the locker. I waited for a bit and I headed for the operating room in my patient costume.

Having an extreme fear for injection, I was a bit concerned, but luckily, there was only one that I was aware of  the sedation injection. I must admit that I made a bit of a fuss there to the extent to which the nurses had to put their English to good use by saying oh my god repeatedly when I kept sitting up on the surgery table. I probably was one of the clients leaning towards the crazier end

After the medication kicked in hum. I dont remember; I was asleep I regained my consciousness in the middle of the operation. Although I knew my nose was under construction, I didnt feel any pain. The most uncomfortable experience, let me warn you, was the last bit of the operation when Dr. Suh had to stuff my nose with cotton strips, but overall I was quite happy with my experience there in the operating room. It was way less terrifying than I thought it would be; it was a bit cold inside though. 

*Chapter VII: Recovery*

I was expecting a terrible post-op night being tortured by my burning and swollen nose and, probably, the headache that would come with it. Ah, that didnt happen AT ALL, the credit should probably go to the anesthesiologist. I regained all my sensation on my nose the next morning.

There had been moderate bleeding through the second day and I was on medication again (antibiotic tablets and ointment for the incision scar). Just make sure that you have toilet paper or paper napkin handy, you will need them a lot on the first 2 days.

There were *3* required visits within the first week after the operation:

*First visit:* wound cleaning (painless) + cotton strips removal + complimentary hair wash

*Second visit:* wound cleaning (painless) + LED phototherapy to help your nose de-swell

*Third visit:* stitch removal (acceptably uncomfortable) + checkup by the doctor

The third visit was when Dr. Suh once again impressed me. He asked me when my departure date was at the end of the checkup, only to offer me ANOTHER checkup! I felt that he was genuinely interested in making sure that everything was intact and I ended up having another checkup the morning before I left.

*Chapter VIII: A New Nose*

I was born with a gigantic nose particularly on the tip and now my nose is visibly smaller. The tip is significantly more defined and the entire nose is straightened. There is a huge improvement in symmetry and the entire nose now looks quite natural. At this point, 2 months post-op, the swelling is anticipated to further subside. I dont think Ill be interested in another nose job and I believe with the help of Dr. Suh, I have challenged nature to the most extent. I would say that my nose was hideous and now its decent, quite decent if not beyond, I really cant complain about it. And by the way, I am not anyone easy to satisfy.

*Appendices - Additional impression & information:*

*Emily:* patient, genuine, approachable, honest, reliable, caring, although she could reply to my emails more promptly

*Dr. Suh:* modest, realistic, truth-teller, willing to listen, respectful

*JW Service:* yes, it was commercial (I was surprised to see that pedicure booth at the lobby, it would be fun to kill time with it though) just like a lot of places but I felt that I certainly had enough attention, even for my untimely pimple and overall recovery

*Type of operation:*

Tiplasty (bulbous tip reduction and projection with septum cartilage), 
Deviated nose correction (osteotomy)


----------



## effietrinket

*:d*


----------



## Noods

HI Effietrinket,  

  thank you so much for your detailed post. I know many who have had successful surgery would have simply gone off the forum. Hence, thank you for taking the time and effort to write. It makes the decision making process for those of us who are still in the process of research so much easier.

  Cheers


----------



## koalaaa

Hi Forumer,

I try to contact JW to arrange appointment for cousltation. i emailed to the clinc last two months ago and no one reply. Now, i try to contact through what's app but also no reply. It is because of miscommunication ! It is only to me or other members of this forumn has problems like that? I do not know what to do. I m having second thoughts for JW even though there are good comments about this clinic.


----------



## pinkjade316

Not sure what's wrong, but JW's email is: jw_beauty@naver.com
Their Kakao ID are: jwps and jwbeauty777
Can add both and see if they reply there.

In the beginning, I had to email JW twice before they replied to me and it took about 3 weeks.


----------



## pinkjade316

It's around 6 weeks post-op now and I think my eyes are getting better and better.

Although, I did partial incision for my eyes, I'm still worried that it can be "undone" and I'm extremely careful when putting on contact lens because I'm worried that I might tug it too hard and it'll become monolid again LOL.

Ok, picture time!

http://imgur.com/uL6Guye

1: before
2: two weeks post-op
3: today! - around 6 weeks


TODAY!!!

http://imgur.com/Wg8sMXP


I didn't wear any eye makeup so hopefully this give people a better idea on how my eyes are healing.


----------



## Renderella

koalaaa said:


> Hi Forumer,
> 
> I try to contact JW to arrange appointment for cousltation. i emailed to the clinc last two months ago and no one reply. Now, i try to contact through what's app but also no reply. It is because of miscommunication ! It is only to me or other members of this forumn has problems like that? I do not know what to do. I m having second thoughts for JW even though there are good comments about this clinic.



I have had some issues communicating with JW for consultation, but after I added their Kakao I was able to finally get an appointment setup. Sadly, the person told me that I could not go this Saturday as I wanted to because they don't have English translators working?! I thought this sounded strange because I hear of a lot of walk-in's, but whatever. They scheduled me for Saturday the 19th and said that she would translate for me. 

I'm trying to get Liposuction done there and I only have two times I really can (if I want rest) the first weekend in May and then during voting time in Korea the first week of June. As a teacher I can't just take off or leave early or it goes against me.


----------



## Renderella

Okay so I went to JW, but didn't get to see 365MC since they are ridiculous and let me make an appointment for when they CLOSE!! uhh 
Anyway, JW was absolutely wonderful. The doctor was very personable and even spoke mostly English. The translator was a very sweet girl and understood completely MINUS here telling the doctor I wanted everything done when I really just wanted my thighs and arms first. SO the grand total for Full body lipo there is $10,000 (10 million won) and I would have to stay over at least one day. THIS is the main issue not the money. They said that even if I got only my legs and arms done I would still have to stay over one day because they need to check me the day after and they said that's when they normally put the dressings on you or change them or something. Then one week later you get your stitches removed. 

My issue is that I am a teacher and I can't just take off of work and I don't want to request to leave early either. I really love my school and I love being there for the full day. 

My vacation isn't until August so I will try my best to drop some weight by then and then see where the problems areas lie. 

I think JW is a great place though. Very nice staff even if a little bewildered by the foreigner presence. lol


BTW I didn't see a pedicure booth. You must have gone to a different floor than I.


----------



## katyinla

Jeinnfer said:


> Yes, Emily is GREAT girl who works at JW and been really helpful during my rhinoplasty.
> 
> She helped to relax me down, The nervous  we all had before surgery and after the surgery, i been bugging her, constantly asking her when my nose bleed, she patiently assisted me.
> 
> She even took care of my meal , offering me some food delivery, since i cant really talk due to my chin augmentation (stitches inside my mouth) and if i do talk, my voice sounded weird due to the cotton inserted to the nose.
> 
> It wasnt only me that she been helping alot,  also my mom and my sister, 3 of us did surgery in JW.
> 
> JW and Emily are beyond my expectation


 Do you mind to share your B/A picture with me?


----------



## katyinla

I am planning to go JW for consultation on JUly4th...someone want to join me?


----------



## jseah0000

After reading up on a few blog posts of people that have gone to Dr Suh for rhinoplasty, I've decided to take a chance and have my revision rhinoplasty with him. Im from sydney, and i wanted a dr that was experienced with asian noses, as well as someone that did very natural noses. I have to say even though i have researched for a while, i really did book the whole thing on an impulse. I mostly communicated with Emily, so theres no need for a translator if you speak english. She was absolutely great, she contacted me a few times whilst i was overseas to confirm my booking, as well as contacted me to schedule surgery dates as i was only seeing dr suh and only had 11 days in soul.

*Consultation:* I arrived on the 7th/5 for my consultation, and was operated on the 8th the next day.  Dr suh as expected had a nice calming influence, he first asked me what my issues were and then made suggestions on what i wanted and what he thought needed to be done. I have to say, i was a little scared, as my revision rhiniplasty was more complicated than expected. i already had septal cartilage in my tip, but dr suh suggested to use ear cartilage and rib cartilage. I was quite scared doing so, and then he suggested donated rib cartilage which is the option i took. So i was going to do alarplasty, straightening deviated septum, and revision of slightly upturned nose.

*Day of surgery:* I was asked to fast for 4 hours beforehand, no food/water. Came in, washed my face, got changed into jw outfit, then waited in a small room with bed whilst waiting to be taken to operation room. Emily was there throughout the whole process. Nurses measured my blood pressure, put a needle in me and after a few minutes i was out. Midway i actually woke up, and could see/hear nurses and the dr whilst working on my nose. I could feel tugging, and movements and none of it was painful but just strange. My operation was meant to go for 2.5 hrs but actually went for 4 hrs, because as it turned out my deviated septum was a lot worse than anticipated. After it was all nose, i laid in bed for half an hour, a pack of pumpkin juice, ice masks, gauze, medicine for 7 days, and ointment for stitched areas.

Cost: 5 million won (i thought was reasonable)

Day 1-3: didn't actually feel as bad as i thought, though a headache would sometimes come and go, i did experience some bleeding from nose but was reassured that this is completely normal. Slept with ice pack as much as i could, and tried to eat non salty foods to help swelling, but sometimes couldn't help myself and had fried chicken n so on. I took vitamin C for a week before surgery and am still continuing to do so, as I've been told it helps with healing. 

Day 3: so ill update more after this, but so far they've just taken out the cotton that was inside my nostrils, cleaned my stitches, and gave me a shampoo service, as well as LED treatment to help with the swelling. I have to say after care is quite good. Sweeling was the worse on day 3, with eyes super swollen, and cheeks as well. No bruising so far. 

So far nose is definitely not upturned like previously, which I'm happy about, but with the cast on i can't tell much else.

Other info: i booked through airbnb for about $65AUD a night, such a convenient location, taxi to JW only cost 3000 won (3-5 min drive), theres so much shops around for food and shopping too. pm for more info


----------



## jseah0000

Hi again,

decided to write the above posts up to help people make more informed decision
so far I'm happy with JW, but its only day 3 so ill have to update more

these are some of the research I've done on people that have gone to jw which i found really helpful

Canadian girl: (very in depth info, especially for ppl travelling from overseas) http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-surgery-recovery/

Singporean girl: http://mizub.wordpress.com/

Singaporean blogger (had rhinoplasty, eye lid surgery) http://reieek.blogspot.sg/2014/04/jw-plastic-sugery-part-3.html


----------



## AC40

jseah0000 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> decided to write the above posts up to help people make more informed decision
> so far I'm happy with JW, but its only day 3 so ill have to update more
> 
> these are some of the research I've done on people that have gone to jw which i found really helpful
> 
> Canadian girl: (very in depth info, especially for ppl travelling from overseas) http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-surgery-recovery/
> 
> Singporean girl: http://mizub.wordpress.com/
> 
> Singaporean blogger (had rhinoplasty, eye lid surgery) http://reieek.blogspot.sg/2014/04/jw-plastic-sugery-part-3.html


How did the singaporean girl got picture of the surgery?Isn't it illegal?


----------



## mrslucky

Jw  give good aftercare...


----------



## Susaki

Hi, thanks for sharing your experience with us, do u like your nose after cast off??
Plz do update us 



jseah0000 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> decided to write the above posts up to help people make more informed decision
> so far I'm happy with JW, but its only day 3 so ill have to update more
> 
> these are some of the research I've done on people that have gone to jw which i found really helpful
> 
> Canadian girl: (very in depth info, especially for ppl travelling from overseas) http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-surgery-recovery/
> 
> Singporean girl: http://mizub.wordpress.com/
> 
> Singaporean blogger (had rhinoplasty, eye lid surgery) http://reieek.blogspot.sg/2014/04/jw-plastic-sugery-part-3.html


----------



## Reija

Hey y'all. I'm glad to finally begin posting here and voice out some questions.

I hope to hear more things (good or bad) about JW. 

Anyway, has anyone done a autologous procedure? I've yet to find any on rib grafting. I did a "JW" search on the whole forum x)


----------



## kkim120

I think VIP is the only place that specializes in rib. That's all they do, pretty much. One of the formers a few years back did rib at VIP and it turned out really well. But she told me that unless you have a completely flat bridge like she did, it's not a good option because rib cartilage is really big and particularly hard. I think JW does dermis though..? Most places offer dermis as an option. But then again reabsorbtion rate can be really high depending on the person.


----------



## K Couture

so i read one thing about the resorption rate of diced cartilage, both rib and ear.

 Rhinoplasty: A Practical Guide to Functional and Aesthetic Surgery of the Nose - Page 176

Apparently the resorption is higher when cartilage is diced due to fragmentation


----------



## AC40

Does JW offer v-line or two jaw?


----------



## Reija

Real interesting.. thanks for sharing kkim120 & K Couture. 

Yeah I remember reading her case. It's always uplifting to see great results like hers. I haven't received a quote/ reply from VIP yet, but I'm expecting around $11k as reported by others here. It's quite expensive but reasonable for a Rib op. Comparing that to a freaking doctor that was charging me $23000!! for Rib here in AUS LOL. 

Also they don't advertise Chin Augmentation on their website. However, JW still replied to me with a quote. Anyone there got good results?


----------



## wonderamy

mrslucky said:


> Jw  give good aftercare...


What kind of aftercare do they give??


----------



## jayjoy

I had a chance to consult with Dr. Suh and I found him to be very knowledgeable and easy to talk to. I did not feel rushed nor did I feel that he was irritated by a bunch of questions that I threw at him. He suggested a tiplasty and a silicone implant. Although my bridge has a nice height to it, the silicone will just harmonize the look of my nose from bridge to tip. Anyway, I was set to go with Dr. Suh but he is quite booked. I will have to come back and schedule the surgery in advance. But I don't recommend anyone pay the 10% booking fee until you have consulted with Dr. Suh (and other doctors for that matter) and feel 100% confident that you will have him operate on you.


----------



## ngm

What is JW famous for?eyes?nose?jaw reduction?


----------



## jayjoy

I know they are famous for nose and fat graft.


----------



## mochi1234

pinkjade316 said:


> It's around 6 weeks post-op now and I think my eyes are getting better and better.
> 
> Although, I did partial incision for my eyes, I'm still worried that it can be "undone" and I'm extremely careful when putting on contact lens because I'm worried that I might tug it too hard and it'll become monolid again LOL.
> 
> Ok, picture time!
> 
> http://imgur.com/uL6Guye
> 
> 1: before
> 2: two weeks post-op
> 3: today! - around 6 weeks
> 
> 
> TODAY!!!
> 
> http://imgur.com/Wg8sMXP
> 
> 
> I didn't wear any eye makeup so hopefully this give people a better idea on how my eyes are healing.



Hi! May I please know what was the price quoted to you?
Your eyes looks amazing. It's so natural.


----------



## kkim120

Reija said:


> Real interesting.. thanks for sharing kkim120 & K Couture.
> 
> Yeah I remember reading her case. It's always uplifting to see great results like hers. I haven't received a quote/ reply from VIP yet, but I'm expecting around $11k as reported by others here. It's quite expensive but reasonable for a Rib op. Comparing that to a freaking doctor that was charging me $23000!! for Rib here in AUS LOL.
> 
> Also they don't advertise Chin Augmentation on their website. However, JW still replied to me with a quote. Anyone there got good results?



Yeah, even with flight, hotel and stuff you can save... 

Hey, if you want to look it up, the forumer who did her rib rhino... her username was schrodinger--like the physicist. I just remembered her username the other day and thought I'd share.


----------



## 1117

Hey guys. I just had my surgery at JW 2 days ago. I was planning to visit regen and JW for my rhinoplasty consultation. I got to regen at 11.30 without prior consultation booking so I had to sit there for about an hour and a half. However they kept telling me that they were fully booked and I had to wait 30 minutes (they said that about 3 times) so at about 1.30 I had to go to jw because I booked a time for consultation. When I got there they said I didn't book a time and I was pretty annoyed because I had even confirmed with them on whatsapp. Luckily, they managed to let me consult with a doctor not long after however it wasn't dr suh. I told them that I wanted to consult with dr suh and they said that if I confirm my rhinoplasty with jw they'll let me consult with dr suh again before the procedure. 5 minutes later the teams lai comes up to me and tells me that dr suh is free right now for consultation. Dr suh said that I have to insert a silicone into the bridge, do tipplasty, and alarplasty. When I left the room, the translator comes up to me again and tells me that dr suh has one patient cancelled so he is free at 5pm. I was supposed to go back to regen at 5pm because I booked a spot to have my consultation then. But then I felt comfortable with dr suh and he was the doctor that I initially wanted. His next available appojngment is on Tuesday which is too late for me to do because I'm only here for a 7 days. So I decided to go with it. Before signing some papers and paying, I had to tell them that I caught a cold. (Great timing huh) and they made me sign some other papers regarding infections (they have nothing to do with it if I get an infection due to my cold). Overall, the procedure went fine. The nurses cleaned my face and when dr suh came in to draw on my face, I passed out within the next few minutes. I woke up mid surgery as expected and was very very uncomfortable because I felt so stiff and my head was positioned very weirdly. I wiggled a little and probably annoyed some of the nurses but I couldn't help it haha. The surgery lasted 2.5 hours and they didn't use my ear cartilage  they used septum(?) cartilage in my nose. Dr suh is a great doctor that gives realistic opinions.  this is my experience at jw, feel free to ask any questions haha. Sorry for any typos here and there, I can't really see what I'm typing because my eyes are so swollen ahhaha.


----------



## Dallas101

1117 said:


> Hey guys. I just had my surgery at JW 2 days ago. I was planning to visit regen and JW for my rhinoplasty consultation. I got to regen at 11.30 without prior consultation booking so I had to sit there for about an hour and a half. However they kept telling me that they were fully booked and I had to wait 30 minutes (they said that about 3 times) so at about 1.30 I had to go to jw because I booked a time for consultation. When I got there they said I didn't book a time and I was pretty annoyed because I had even confirmed with them on whatsapp. Luckily, they managed to let me consult with a doctor not long after however it wasn't dr suh. I told them that I wanted to consult with dr suh and they said that if I confirm my rhinoplasty with jw they'll let me consult with dr suh again before the procedure. 5 minutes later the teams lai comes up to me and tells me that dr suh is free right now for consultation. Dr suh said that I have to insert a silicone into the bridge, do tipplasty, and alarplasty. When I left the room, the translator comes up to me again and tells me that dr suh has one patient cancelled so he is free at 5pm. I was supposed to go back to regen at 5pm because I booked a spot to have my consultation then. But then I felt comfortable with dr suh and he was the doctor that I initially wanted. His next available appojngment is on Tuesday which is too late for me to do because I'm only here for a 7 days. So I decided to go with it. Before signing some papers and paying, I had to tell them that I caught a cold. (Great timing huh) and they made me sign some other papers regarding infections (they have nothing to do with it if I get an infection due to my cold). Overall, the procedure went fine. The nurses cleaned my face and when dr suh came in to draw on my face, I passed out within the next few minutes. I woke up mid surgery as expected and was very very uncomfortable because I felt so stiff and my head was positioned very weirdly. I wiggled a little and probably annoyed some of the nurses but I couldn't help it haha. The surgery lasted 2.5 hours and they didn't use my ear cartilage  they used septum(?) cartilage in my nose. Dr suh is a great doctor that gives realistic opinions.  this is my experience at jw, feel free to ask any questions haha. Sorry for any typos here and there, I can't really see what I'm typing because my eyes are so swollen ahhaha.



What was condition of your nose before?  Was it bulbous nose and big?  Was your nose short before?  Is your alar even after surgery?


----------



## mrslucky

wonderamy said:


> What kind of aftercare do they give??


I go to Dream and my friend go to JW, we accompany each other to our respective clinic and at JW they give her de swelling treatment, wash her hair, facial and give pumpkin juice. My friend ask for extra pumpkin juice for me..


----------



## 1117

Dallas101 said:


> What was condition of your nose before?  Was it bulbous nose and big?  Was your nose short before?  Is your alar even after surgery?


Hey. Yeah my nose was flat (practically no nose bridge), short, bulbous, and big. My nostrils were circles haha. As of now, on day 3, my alar is even and I no longer have circular nostrils! Haha  finally gonna remove the gauze in my nose in an hour.


----------



## Mary B.

1117 said:


> Hey. Yeah my nose was flat (practically no nose bridge), short, bulbous, and big. My nostrils were circles haha. As of now, on day 3, my alar is even and I no longer have circular nostrils! Haha  finally gonna remove the gauze in my nose in an hour.


I know it will come out nice like my friend...happy recovering..


----------



## Susaki

1117 said:


> Hey. Yeah my nose was flat (practically no nose bridge), short, bulbous, and big. My nostrils were circles haha. As of now, on day 3, my alar is even and I no longer have circular nostrils! Haha  finally gonna remove the gauze in my nose in an hour.



Hi, I want to do my first do job in nov, would u mind sharing your b&a pic wif me, to let me see the nose job of Dr Suh, please??? As I can't PM u


----------



## Zapp332

I had surgery at JW in April for nose with silicone, tiplasty, a large reduction, double eyelid, ptosis & fg. So far I am most satisfied with my eyes result with Dr Choi. Emily - the English translator in JW as she was really sweet & caring during first 2 weeks of my post surgery. I will go back for my 2nd fg soon


----------



## 1117

Susaki said:


> Hi, I want to do my first do job in nov, would u mind sharing your b&a pic wif me, to let me see the nose job of Dr Suh, please??? As I can't PM u



I can, maybe after I remove my cast tomorrow. How can I send you the photos?


----------



## davincci

Zapp332 said:


> I had surgery at JW in April for nose with silicone, tiplasty, a large reduction, double eyelid, ptosis & fg. So far I am most satisfied with my eyes result with Dr Choi. Emily - the English translator in JW as she was really sweet & caring during first 2 weeks of my post surgery. I will go back for my 2nd fg soon


 
How's your nose? Did you have that with Dr Suh? Did you wake up during the surgery like a few other forumers did?


----------



## Dallas101

1117 said:


> I can, maybe after I remove my cast tomorrow. How can I send you the photos?



I am also interested in seeing it also as my original nose is like yours bulbous and big.  Do you have kakao id?


----------



## Susaki

1117 said:


> I can, maybe after I remove my cast tomorrow. How can I send you the photos?



Can u give me ur kakao id?? so tht we can keep in touch??

If u dont want to expose ur id publicly can PM us after u post 10 posts.


----------



## davincci

1117 said:


> I can, maybe after I remove my cast tomorrow. How can I send you the photos?


 
You mind sending me your B&A as well? I'm also considering them


----------



## MrsKing

Zapp332 said:


> I had surgery at JW in April for nose with silicone, tiplasty, a large reduction, double eyelid, ptosis & fg. So far I am most satisfied with my eyes result with Dr Choi. Emily - the English translator in JW as she was really sweet & caring during first 2 weeks of my post surgery. I will go back for my 2nd fg soon


Hi Zapp,

Thanks for sharing your experience with JW! I'm happy for you for a successful eye surgery with Dr. Choi. When you have time, would you mind sharing more about why you like the result? Was your case an invasion one? Did you do incisional?


----------



## Zapp332

Hi Mrs King, DaVinci, 

Yes, Dr Suh did my nose. Woke up maybe 1-2 hour earlier during the surgery & I heard dr was drilling my nose hahahah... Sounds scarry but honestly I don't feel pain at all. I don't have any pain even during post surgery days. Just ensure u don't move at all even u are already awake as they will affect doctor's work. Before surgery,  u must tell him clearly what you want before surgery example your desired height, how do you want your nose tip shape to be, what's the length of your nose from side view (i have short nose bridge) Dr Suh said it will take 3 mths to get my actual new nose shape though I still feel my nose tip is too roundish but maybe it's still swelling, I will wait  


I did incisional double eye lid & ptosis correction. My original double eyelid were imbalance with 1 is higher than another. Now it looks much balanced, more defined double eye lid line & looks very natural. I don't look sleepy anymore even without wearing circle lens. Initially dr Choi recommended to do epicantoplasty together but I was doubtful as I have very sensitive inner corner eyes so I declined. Even without epi, I am very satisfied with my eyes result. Dr Choi will ask comments from his nurses during the surgery many times to check if both eyes looked balanced & bigger before he ended my surgery. Means he also takes others comments in his consideration to ensure the result will be nice.

Best thing of all JW has good post surgery care compare to other clinics. I don't feel neglected even after surgery. 1 week post surgery, I was a depressed for still seeing my squarish swollen face in the mirror but my consultant,  Emily always reply to my msg even I asked many silly questions over whatsapp. She even hugged me to comfort me from crying and hold my hands together to see the doctors for check up when I was emotional & worried that my face will look like that forever. She is responsible unlike the other scarry stories who always claimed that consults in plastic surgery center ignore patients after they paid for the surgery. Sometimes she takes longer time to reply my question as she is always busy but she will take effort to text me from time to time if I am ok.

Girls, remember be strong during recovery. Don't cry as it will slow down your recovery time. Stay positive as long you have chosen the right doctor. It was really a hard time during recover. Honestly, I won't want to go through a second surgery anymore as the recovery period was really has to go through. Pls do not do plastic surgery alone if you are not a positive minded person. Get someone to accompany you as positive energy is very Important during your first 2-3 weeks post surgery.  Good luck


----------



## jazzzc

Zapp332 said:


> Hi Mrs King, DaVinci,
> 
> Yes, Dr Suh did my nose. Woke up maybe 1-2 hour earlier during the surgery & I heard dr was drilling my nose hahahah... Sounds scarry but honestly I don't feel pain at all. I don't have any pain even during post surgery days. Just ensure u don't move at all even u are already awake as they will affect doctor's work. Before surgery,  u must tell him clearly what you want before surgery example your desired height, how do you want your nose tip shape to be, what's the length of your nose from side view (i have short nose bridge) Dr Suh said it will take 3 mths to get my actual new nose shape though I still feel my nose tip is too roundish but maybe it's still swelling, I will wait
> 
> 
> I did incisional double eye lid & ptosis correction. My original double eyelid were imbalance with 1 is higher than another. Now it looks much balanced, more defined double eye lid line & looks very natural. I don't look sleepy anymore even without wearing circle lens. Initially dr Choi recommended to do epicantoplasty together but I was doubtful as I have very sensitive inner corner eyes so I declined. Even without epi, I am very satisfied with my eyes result. Dr Choi will ask comments from his nurses during the surgery many times to check if both eyes looked balanced & bigger before he ended my surgery. Means he also takes others comments in his consideration to ensure the result will be nice.
> 
> Best thing of all JW has good post surgery care compare to other clinics. I don't feel neglected even after surgery. 1 week post surgery, I was a depressed for still seeing my squarish swollen face in the mirror but my consultant,  Emily always reply to my msg even I asked many silly questions over whatsapp. She even hugged me to comfort me from crying and hold my hands together to see the doctors for check up when I was emotional & worried that my face will look like that forever. She is responsible unlike the other scarry stories who always claimed that consults in plastic surgery center ignore patients after they paid for the surgery. Sometimes she takes longer time to reply my question as she is always busy but she will take effort to text me from time to time if I am ok.
> 
> Girls, remember be strong during recovery. Don't cry as it will slow down your recovery time. Stay positive as long you have chosen the right doctor. It was really a hard time during recover. Honestly, I won't want to go through a second surgery anymore as the recovery period was really has to go through. Pls do not do plastic surgery alone if you are not a positive minded person. Get someone to accompany you as positive energy is very Important during your first 2-3 weeks post surgery.  Good luck


thank you for sharing


----------



## davincci

Zapp332 said:


> Hi Mrs King, DaVinci,
> 
> Yes, Dr Suh did my nose. Woke up maybe 1-2 hour earlier during the surgery & I heard dr was drilling my nose hahahah... Sounds scarry but honestly I don't feel pain at all. I don't have any pain even during post surgery days. Just ensure u don't move at all even u are already awake as they will affect doctor's work. Before surgery, u must tell him clearly what you want before surgery example your desired height, how do you want your nose tip shape to be, what's the length of your nose from side view (i have short nose bridge) Dr Suh said it will take 3 mths to get my actual new nose shape though I still feel my nose tip is too roundish but maybe it's still swelling, I will wait


 
Thanks for your reply. So they didn't put you back to sleep after you woke up 1-2 hours early?

It's been 2 months for you now right? How does your nose look? Are you satisfy with your result? Would you mind sharing B&A?

Anyways, glad that you are happy with the rest of your surgeries. Happy recovery~


----------



## Susaki

Zapp332 said:


> Hi Mrs King, DaVinci,
> 
> Yes, Dr Suh did my nose. Woke up maybe 1-2 hour earlier during the surgery & I heard dr was drilling my nose hahahah... Sounds scarry but honestly I don't feel pain at all. I don't have any pain even during post surgery days. Just ensure u don't move at all even u are already awake as they will affect doctor's work. Before surgery,  u must tell him clearly what you want before surgery example your desired height, how do you want your nose tip shape to be, what's the length of your nose from side view (i have short nose bridge) Dr Suh said it will take 3 mths to get my actual new nose shape though I still feel my nose tip is too roundish but maybe it's still swelling, I will wait
> 
> 
> I did incisional double eye lid & ptosis correction. My original double eyelid were imbalance with 1 is higher than another. Now it looks much balanced, more defined double eye lid line & looks very natural. I don't look sleepy anymore even without wearing circle lens. Initially dr Choi recommended to do epicantoplasty together but I was doubtful as I have very sensitive inner corner eyes so I declined. Even without epi, I am very satisfied with my eyes result. Dr Choi will ask comments from his nurses during the surgery many times to check if both eyes looked balanced & bigger before he ended my surgery. Means he also takes others comments in his consideration to ensure the result will be nice.
> 
> Best thing of all JW has good post surgery care compare to other clinics. I don't feel neglected even after surgery. 1 week post surgery, I was a depressed for still seeing my squarish swollen face in the mirror but my consultant,  Emily always reply to my msg even I asked many silly questions over whatsapp. She even hugged me to comfort me from crying and hold my hands together to see the doctors for check up when I was emotional & worried that my face will look like that forever. She is responsible unlike the other scarry stories who always claimed that consults in plastic surgery center ignore patients after they paid for the surgery. Sometimes she takes longer time to reply my question as she is always busy but she will take effort to text me from time to time if I am ok.
> 
> Girls, remember be strong during recovery. Don't cry as it will slow down your recovery time. Stay positive as long you have chosen the right doctor. It was really a hard time during recover. Honestly, I won't want to go through a second surgery anymore as the recovery period was really has to go through. Pls do not do plastic surgery alone if you are not a positive minded person. Get someone to accompany you as positive energy is very Important during your first 2-3 weeks post surgery.  Good luck



Thanks for your sharing, would u mind share ur B&A with me??? hope u recover well and will like ur nose in 3 mths post op


----------



## davincci

Anyone know the specific KAKAO ID of this girl Emily?


----------



## Basch

Can anyone kindly share the email or Kakao ID of Emily or their English translators?  Thanks.


----------



## Zapp332

Sorry all, I am not comfortable to share my photo to the public. Perhaps you can visit their blogspot or facebook to find out more patients records. You may text their english consultants at Kakao ID : jwps / jwbeauty777 / jwbeautykr


----------



## LycheeKisses

Hello everyone! I am from the US and I am 100% certain that I want my rhinoplasty done at JW. I want to stay for a maximum of 10 days because that's all I can afford so I was wondering if there is any way to schedule a surgery appointment while I am here in the US that would guarantee a time and date that I would have my surgery done? This has been a very big concern for me.


----------



## davincci

LycheeKisses said:


> Hello everyone! I am from the US and I am 100% certain that I want my rhinoplasty done at JW. I want to stay for a maximum of 10 days because that's all I can afford so I was wondering if there is any way to schedule a surgery appointment while I am here in the US that would guarantee a time and date that I would have my surgery done? This has been a very big concern for me.


 
You should talk to a consultant about this. They will probably ask you to pay desposit if you want them to fix the date for you. But if you are not going during high season, they will most likely be able to operate on you within 2-3 days, so 10 days stay is enough. But are you sure you don't want to consult some more Dr? Always good to have 2nd and 3rd opinions...


----------



## anna85

AnnaCrush2506 said:


> @Incognito81
> 
> 1 of the forumer posted her experience with JW. Below is her blog.
> 
> Consulation of PS in Korea http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-consultation
> 
> Surgery Day http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-surgery-recovery
> 
> Day 1 to 7 http://livelovedream.ca/korea-plastic-surgery-trip-recovery-day-1-to-7
> 
> Her after-2week op http://livelovedream.ca/2-to-3-weeks-post-operation-results
> 
> I remembered there was a forumer here posted negative about JW which made me cancelled off JW from my list.  Something about general anesthesia was given wrong amount and she almost die, couldnt wake up. The doctor have to cut a hole at her throat.


God, it sounds scary! Could you please give me the link about this?


----------



## anna85

I feel like JW has a lot promoters on the internet. I don't mean you guys, but it's difficult to make a distinction. 
I've heard of them a lot these days, is it a way to calm down the scandal about chinese girl?


----------



## motherhen

anna85 said:


> God, it sounds scary! Could you please give me the link about this?



I remember reading her post about how the female anaesthetist blamed her narrow airway for almost killing her. She ended up not getting a new nose but got an ugly scar on her neck. Maybe it's in this thread somewhere near the beginning?


----------



## LycheeKisses

I need a travel buddy!!!Planning on flying to Korea from the USA to have osteotomy + alar reduction at JW in mid January. I know it's going to be cold but this is the soonest I can get a break from school. We can share rooming cost and bask in our new found beauty!muahahahah


----------



## LycheeKisses

davincci said:


> You should talk to a consultant about this. They will probably ask you to pay desposit if you want them to fix the date for you. But if you are not going during high season, they will most likely be able to operate on you within 2-3 days, so 10 days stay is enough. But are you sure you don't want to consult some more Dr? Always good to have 2nd and 3rd opinions...



You're absolutely right about having different options! But I just have a good feeling about this clinic. Also I was very careful in explaining what I wanted!


----------



## anna85

motherhen said:


> I remember reading her post about how the female anaesthetist blamed her narrow airway for almost killing her. She ended up not getting a new nose but got an ugly scar on her neck. Maybe it's in this thread somewhere near the beginning?


Local anesthesia is the easiest thing to do, how could they screw it up? ( 
anyways thank you for sharing


----------



## LycheeKisses

Hey guys! Just wanna update you on my travel planning but I will be going with my friend to Korea. We have a strict schedule that we're going to stick to because we want out surgery+ consultation right when we land. Also I noticed all of the cheap plane tickets from the US to Korea take at least a day to get us to korea! Ahhhh! So I'm probably going to fly out a day or two earlier than my surgery date. I'm really worried about my flight being delayed as well because I'm flying out January 6th and I'm sure it's going to be snowing a lot!


----------



## radeon

Hi GUYS,

I am new here, im asian male, of late twenties, thinking of undergoing rhino with rib cartillage.
here are the doctors i am considering for:

VIP of korea
DR Wang Ting of DALIAN CHINA
and Dr Kao Chuan Hsiang of Taiwan.

I believe these clinics are best for rib cartillage rhino and they had been doing them daily. may i ask for recommendations of these clinics? 
i have been to VIP to do my double eyelid surgery but i do not know if i want to do my nose there. i know VIP has this unique nose procedure that is called harmony rhino" -  i believe it combines ordinary rib rhino with paranasal augmentation for faces such as sunken face...correct me if i am wrong. the have some good before after pictures there, but also some bad reviews around the internet.

so these are my 3 choices. i am ready to go anytime soon and take the pain as soon as possible. however i still have doubts and unsure of which one is best for me.

if you guys are planning for rhino these very near coming months with one these doctors, 
please do let me know.  it would be a delight if we could discuss of what we know (many brains are better than one). even better, if you are planning to go within these coming few months, lets go together, its much more enjoyable to have similar friends with you. (i went by myself on my first surgery and it was boring and inconvenient as hell).


----------



## steph81

radeon said:


> Hi GUYS,
> 
> I am new here, im asian male, of late twenties, thinking of undergoing rhino with rib cartillage.
> here are the doctors i am considering for:
> 
> VIP of korea
> DR Wang Ting of DALIAN CHINA
> and Dr Kao Chuan Hsiang of Taiwan.
> 
> I believe these clinics are best for rib cartillage rhino and they had been doing them daily. may i ask for recommendations of these clinics?
> i have been to VIP to do my double eyelid surgery but i do not know if i want to do my nose there. i know VIP has this unique nose procedure that is called harmony rhino" - i believe it combines ordinary rib rhino with paranasal augmentation for faces such as sunken face...correct me if i am wrong. the have some good before after pictures there, but also some bad reviews around the internet.
> 
> so these are my 3 choices. i am ready to go anytime soon and take the pain as soon as possible. however i still have doubts and unsure of which one is best for me.
> 
> if you guys are planning for rhino these very near coming months with one these doctors,
> please do let me know. it would be a delight if we could discuss of what we know (many brains are better than one). even better, if you are planning to go within these coming few months, lets go together, its much more enjoyable to have similar friends with you. (i went by myself on my first surgery and it was boring and inconvenient as hell).


 
Hi,
I'm new here..I'm going VIP in sept for my nose job....I hope that's a right choice...U can PM me if u r going...


----------



## radeon

steph81 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here..I'm going VIP in sept for my nose job....I hope that's a right choice...U can PM me if u r going...



Hi Steph81,

Nice to meet you,

actually i should be in korea/VIP for harmony rhinoplasty and mid-face augmentation right now however i could not get my mind to settle. i need more time. i am still uncertain.

i dont think i can PM you as i dont have enought post.

i tried adding you to my fren list but it doesnt show up.  can you add me instead

haiizz forgive my noob-idity.


----------



## steph81

radeon said:


> Hi Steph81,
> 
> Nice to meet you,
> 
> actually i should be in korea/VIP for harmony rhinoplasty and mid-face augmentation right now however i could not get my mind to settle. i need more time. i am still uncertain.
> 
> i dont think i can PM you as i dont have enought post.
> 
> i tried adding you to my fren list but it doesnt show up.  can you add me instead
> 
> haiizz forgive my noob-idity.


seo


----------



## steph81

steph81 said:


> seo


i do not have enough post to PM too..haha...u can email me we can exchange contact there stephsg_ong@yahoo.com.sg


----------



## wishingstar

davincci said:


> You should talk to a consultant about this. They will probably ask you to pay desposit if you want them to fix the date for you. But if you are not going during high season, they will most likely be able to operate on you within 2-3 days, so 10 days stay is enough. But are you sure you don't want to consult some more Dr? Always good to have 2nd and 3rd opinions...


Does anyone know if September is still considered high season?


----------



## davincci

wishingstar said:


> Does anyone know if September is still considered high season?


 
No. High seasons are Jul-Aug and Nov-Dec when local students taking breaks. But since the exponential increment of mainland Chinese patients these 2 years, worth note that it is holiday in China 1-3 Oct. Possibly have a mini-flock that week.


----------



## olskool

wishingstar said:


> Does anyone know if September is still considered high season?


There is that full moon festival that starts in september and goes on for few days. I believe lots of clinics would close during the festival. Correct me if im wrong as Im aiming for september myself.


----------



## Dreamii

olskool said:


> There is that full moon festival that starts in september and goes on for few days. I believe lots of clinics would close during the festival. Correct me if im wrong as Im aiming for september myself.




Yes u r right. So Maybe avoid going to Seoul during holidays if u have a short stay.


----------



## kkim120

Dreamii said:


> Yes u r right. So Maybe avoid going to Seoul during holidays if u have a short stay.
> View attachment 2704897


Wow this is really helpful! Thank you


----------



## aestheticdream

Hey everyone,
I am back on the forum after a break for school. I am planning on traveling to Korea in early January. I was just on the JW website and they are offering a free flight and accommodations for some people as a promotion. Has anyone entered into this promotion and won? Also, I have heard good things about JW for fat graft and rhino and eyes but does anyone know about their facial couture such as V-line or chin augmentation?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## missyjamie

Hi Aesthetic dream, I think is just a gimmick to gain your confirmation to surgery. You need to pay 10% of the surgery fees once they confirmed you as the winner. I have emailed to them the day after they posted this promotion, they said they could confirm me straight away..Price wise, they are charging slightly above market rate. I guess If they pay for your flight & accomodation, they will probably get these revenue back from your surgery fee and I doubt they will allow you to bargain..


----------



## aestheticdream

Hi Missy,
Did they offer you a flight or room? Also can you share your quotes?
Thanks


----------



## missyjamie

aestheticdream said:


> Hi Missy,
> Did they offer you a flight or room? Also can you share your quotes?
> Thanks



It's about 4.5k to 5k USD for a rhinoplasty. Flight & accomodation..


----------



## pianoel

I wonder if 4.5 to 5 is their original price w/o promotion..


----------



## missyjamie

pianoel said:


> I wonder if 4.5 to 5 is their original price w/o promotion..



Their current promotion is just free flight & accomodation..Bad part is that you need to pay 10% & you can't backout


----------



## koreasaurus

pianoel said:


> I wonder if 4.5 to 5 is their original price w/o promotion..



I've heard of people getting quoted that price from JW even before the promotion. I think it was including silicone implant + tip plasty and other nose procedures combined and NOT just 1 procedure.  

Missyjamie, if you don't mind me asking, what surgeries did you ask for your nose?


----------



## missyjamie

Just rhinoplasty alone..I didn't ask for tip plasty..that's why I'm considering other clinics..no doubt that their skills are good but I believe there are other surgeons out there who can do pretty good rhino at a better price..5millions krw I will consider..even epicanthoplasty+incision double eyelid they are charging 5k USD..that's really too much


----------



## aestheticdream

Hmm,
Yeah they quoted me 5K for revision rhino with silicone, and 2.5K for fat graft full face.
The only one that was really off was the V-line at 11K!!!! no way! I think 7-8K is pretty standard from all the quotes I have gotten.
Still I am considering doing it if I get the room and flight. I like JW, they seem relatively mid-range in price and have no major complaints aside from that Chinese girl that tried out for the reality show but her story is inconsistent and JW sent a sincere reply. 
Scary to put down a deposit without seeing the place or doctor&#8230;.
Agh what to do? 
Still want to at least consult at Regen, Item and The View


----------



## koreasaurus

Aestheticdream - I think 5k for REVISION rhino is good? I have no idea about fat graft/v-line though. Since you're wanting quite a few procedures and the 10% deposit will exceed the cost of the actual flight ticket + hotel, I think it's pretty risky. If you're consultation doesn't go well, you'll end up losing money.

Missjamie, on the otherhand, your 10% deposit fee would be lower than the actual cost of flight + hotel. If you end up not liking your consultation (or not being able to bargain on the price), the money you would lose is still significantly lower than what you would have actually paid for a flight + hotel ticket.


----------



## yky

what type of hotel is the accommodation? 3star 4star 5star or homestay? 

Are we flying a budget airline? It is not the best idea to fly budget when you are going to have surgery because unforeseen complications can force us to change our departure date. Budget airlines can be difficult with this.

Does it matter what country we are coming from? It is much more expensive for them to pay for our ticket if we are not arriving from the asian region. That will affect price too I'm sure. 

I would also like to meet my surgeon first before deciding on the procedures and the surgeon. If I decline would I lose my deposit and pay the difference with the plane ticket and accommodation or just the plane ticket and accommodation. 

Not to be a partypooper but those are important concerns that come to mind when these sorts of promotions are put forth.


----------



## koreasaurus

yky brings up some great points.
I think if anyone does win and ends up going, it's important to make sure the surgeon you're interested in will be the one doing the procedure. The worst would be if you had a surgeon in mind but the promotion is only good for a certain surgeon.

For JW, I believe Dr. Suh is the head rhino surgeon and Dr. Choi is the head eye surgeon. It would definitely be a deal breaker if I didn't get to choose the surgeon. So yeah, if you have a surgeon in mind, make sure you confirm it with the staff before putting anything down.


----------



## aestheticdream

koreasaurus said:


> Aestheticdream - I think 5k for REVISION rhino is good? I have no idea about fat graft/v-line though. Since you're wanting quite a few procedures and the 10% deposit will exceed the cost of the actual flight ticket + hotel, I think it's pretty risky. If you're consultation doesn't go well, you'll end up losing money.
> 
> Missjamie, on the otherhand, your 10% deposit fee would be lower than the actual cost of flight + hotel. If you end up not liking your consultation (or not being able to bargain on the price), the money you would lose is still significantly lower than what you would have actually paid for a flight + hotel ticket.


Koreasaurus,
Yeah I agree for a revision the 5K USD was great and that was with an implant which I don't think I need/want. But the 11K for the V-line is inflated. I feel like they raised the price in one place in order to offer a deal or promotion in another area. But the overall cost will likely be the same.


----------



## aestheticdream

Oh yes, they did offer me a free flight and I have to put down 500 for each procedure so $1500 total. I am in NY so the flight from here is about 1-1.2K. I think I will just buy my own flight and have the freedom to consult where I want. I was seriously considering if they lower the V-line price and maybe throw in the room. Heh


----------



## frhjing

I might consider JW. Depends on my in-person consultation


----------



## Chipmunk

Where is this promotion? I don't see it


----------



## koreasaurus

Chipmunk said:


> Where is this promotion? I don't see it



I'm not sure if we're allowed to link the promotion but it's pretty much on their website, blog, facebook...everywhere lol. It's called "JW Christmas Event." I entered an application, but kind of regret it since I don't care for the free flight/accommodation anymore. I haven't heard back from them though, so they probably aren't interested in me anyways haha.


----------



## Bkzabii

for rhinoplasty in korea that price is a bit expensive... primary rhinoplasty should cost around $3000 including tiplasty it might be slightly more if you need to do columnar or alar augmentation. i been to jw before with a translator and 6000 was the price they quoted me... i believe if i didnt have a translator i would have been quoted around 3-4k so if its 4.5 with flight and accomodation it probably isnt too bad since flight from the east coast is around 1000-1100 imo


----------



## Zapp332

If you are convinced with JW's surgeons, maybe you may just want to ask what is the best price for surgeries that you opt for just surgery without their sponsorship for flight & accomodation. 

Personally, besides price & the surgeon - I think the post op service or the consultant must be caring & responsive enough to attend all your enquiries within shortest time. You only will see the doctor for maybe max 4-5 times during your entire stay in Korea which is during the consultation, the surgery day, 3rd day post-op check-up, final check-up before departure. That's all, the rest of the time only the consultation will be the main contact. So can you imagine if your consultation is not being attentive enough, how will you feel especially post operation which is the most depressing time with all the swells?


----------



## koreasaurus

I'm still interested in consulting with JW in person, but geez they are bad about responding back. It makes me worry a little if I do end up getting surgery there, if they would be able to respond back quickly, if at all.

The only luck I've gotten from getting a response was through the little inquiry board on their website but it's always backed up with people asking questions so there's usually a couple days wait. I wanted to make another inquiry but their english site has been down for a couple days. Great. 

But yeah zapp332 brings up really good points and is something that should be considered. For anyone that knows from experience, do consultants/clinics offer an exclusive or personal email for you to contact them through after you have surgery? I can understand waiting a day or two seeing that there's a huge time difference but waiting a week or more for a response would be a deal breaker.


----------



## odnok

http://livelovedream.ca/rhinoplasty-scars-4-month-post-o/
Her first travel experience was in Jw dr suh suh (ISAP) It doesn't seem like she was promoted to go either?


----------



## koreasaurus

odnok said:


> http://livelovedream.ca/rhinoplasty-scars-4-month-post-o/
> Her first travel experience was in Jw dr suh suh (ISAP) It doesn't seem like she was promoted to go either?



Ah yeah, I remember viewing her blog months ago! I know she had revision after going to JW, but I think it was just for her alars. She wanted them slightly smaller, but otherwise was happy with her service there.


----------



## odnok

koreasaurus said:


> Ah yeah, I remember viewing her blog months ago! I know she had revision after going to JW, but I think it was just for her alars. She wanted them slightly smaller, but otherwise was happy with her service there.


Oh damn. Even though suh is on the ISAP its still not sure about his bridge skills. 
I really want to see him but not enough reviews....


----------



## koreasaurus

odnok said:


> Oh damn. Even though suh is on the ISAP its still not sure about his bridge skills.
> I really want to see him but not enough reviews....



Isn't Dr.Suh known for nose revision surgeries? I might be wrong though...


----------



## MOTTY26

odnok said:


> http://livelovedream.ca/rhinoplasty-scars-4-month-post-o/
> Her first travel experience was in Jw dr suh suh (ISAP) It doesn't seem like she was promoted to go either?


i wish i can have as high as what she got. i like that defined bridge.


----------



## Zapp332

koreasaurus said:


> I'm still interested in consulting with JW in person, but geez they are bad about responding back. It makes me worry a little if I do end up getting surgery there, if they would be able to respond back quickly, if at all.
> 
> The only luck I've gotten from getting a response was through the little inquiry board on their website but it's always backed up with people asking questions so there's usually a couple days wait. I wanted to make another inquiry but their english site has been down for a couple days. Great.
> 
> But yeah zapp332 brings up really good points and is something that should be considered. For anyone that knows from experience, do consultants/clinics offer an exclusive or personal email for you to contact them through after you have surgery? I can understand waiting a day or two seeing that there's a huge time difference but waiting a week or more for a response would be a deal breaker.


From my experience enquiring majority of the clinics... Kakao talk will get faster response than emailing the clinics..


----------



## odnok

koreasaurus said:


> Isn't Dr.Suh known for nose revision surgeries? I might be wrong though...


wouldnt a revision surgery doctor be good at primary surgery? Well from what I thought they would be doing the same thing except they would be taking better cautions of the nose if it's revision? Tell me if I'm wrong im still learning. 
And where did you get that info? If you could please link me the site.


----------



## odnok

MOTTY26 said:


> i wish i can have as high as what she got. i like that defined bridge.


Haha me too.


----------



## koreasaurus

odnok said:


> wouldnt a revision surgery doctor be good at primary surgery? Well from what I thought they would be doing the same thing except they would be taking better cautions of the nose if it's revision? Tell me if I'm wrong im still learning.
> And where did you get that info? If you could please link me the site.



I reeeally could have sworn I read Dr.Suh was known for nose revision surgeries...I did a quick forum search with the words "JW revision" and couldn't confirm this info so yeah, just ignore that statement. Sorry!


----------



## odnok

koreasaurus said:


> I reeeally could have sworn I read Dr.Suh was known for nose revision surgeries...I did a quick forum search with the words "JW revision" and couldn't confirm this info so yeah, just ignore that statement. Sorry!


Ah maybe I didn't look into that enough. I'll check when I'm actually awake.


----------



## earthhan86

koreasaurus said:


> Isn't Dr.Suh known for nose revision surgeries? I might be wrong though...


I thought dr. suh is well-known for rhinoplasty including revision
sorry if im wrong...


----------



## koreasaurus

earthhan86 said:


> I thought dr. suh is well-known for rhinoplasty including revision
> sorry if im wrong...



No no, you're probably right! I tried searching for where I heard he's known for nose revisions but couldn't back it up. But I do know he's known for nose surgeries, and would make sense that he's good for revisions as well.


----------



## earthhan86

thanks for the info


----------



## baicakoloi

pinkjade316 said:


> It's around 6 weeks post-op now and I think my eyes are getting better and better.
> 
> Although, I did partial incision for my eyes, I'm still worried that it can be "undone" and I'm extremely careful when putting on contact lens because I'm worried that I might tug it too hard and it'll become monolid again LOL.
> 
> Ok, picture time!
> 
> http://imgur.com/uL6Guye
> 
> 1: before
> 2: two weeks post-op
> 3: today! - around 6 weeks
> 
> 
> TODAY!!!
> 
> http://imgur.com/Wg8sMXP
> 
> 
> I didn't wear any eye makeup so hopefully this give people a better idea on how my eyes are healing.



I think your eyes look uneven. Your right eye look better than left.  Sorry to say the truth.


----------



## odnok

baicakoloi said:


> I think your eyes look uneven. Your right eye look better than left.  Sorry to say the truth.


I don't see the difference. Care to explain?


----------



## baicakoloi

odnok said:


> I don't see the difference. Care to explain?



How to explain when you just look at her pix and compare the crease of 2 eyes. The right one you can see the crease clearly and nicer the left does not. Sorry my English is poor to explain everything if you ask me explain in vietnamese then i will hihi


----------



## odnok

baicakoloi said:


> How to explain when you just look at her pix and compare the crease of 2 eyes. The right one you can see the crease clearly and nicer the left does not. Sorry my English is poor to explain everything if you ask me explain in vietnamese then i will hihi


Ah, I see the difference now. But saying that, I still think it looks good. In most people the eyes aren't exactly symmetrical anyway. Maybe its just me.


----------



## earthhan86

baicakoloi said:


> How to explain when you just look at her pix and compare the crease of 2 eyes. The right one you can see the crease clearly and nicer the left does not. Sorry my English is poor to explain everything if you ask me explain in vietnamese then i will hihi


I do not think noone can make both eyes same for the surgery
I think that is good enough for me?


----------



## kkim120

Yeah, perfectly symmetrical eyes would be impossible. For elegant it's worth, I think your eyes turned out fine  

Is there a reason you chose not to do medial epi?


----------



## sssxccc

Sorry i wrote in the wrong thread - so revising - trying to figure out how to delete.


----------



## Avene

cloe1 said:


> Don't hesitate over to go there !!!!!!!!!!!
> you must go !!!
> last year, i'd been there for my beast and eyelid fold, my jaw surgery
> at that time I'd visited many kind of plastic clinic, I think JW is best of  best.
> coz one of doctor didn't recommend my jaw surgery( I just wanted get smell face)
> I decided to do beast,eyelid fold. I was sooooooo nervous but the staffs are so kind and nice.
> otherwise my surgery is perfected. and  they are still takeing care of me
> I wanna show my after surgery pic BUT my privacy is more impotant;p


hi, cloe1

could PM me your before and after photo plz?


----------



## Rinda10

@ cloe1

Plz send me your photo as well


----------



## kkim120

Incognito81 said:


> Hi all, I am seriously thinking of going to JW to fix uneven eyelids, and rhinoplasty, sliding genioplasty, and paranasal augmentation.
> 
> Anyone here have any experience with JW with the above procedures?
> 
> What was your experience like?




So I ended up having only double eyelids done but my face/impression actually changed quite a lot. Even my friends were like woah. 

However... Nothing else in my life has changed. Just my face. I think if you feel more confident you'd act more confident and people would react to you differently.. But in my case I broke out so bad during surgery that I'm now super self conscious about about my skin... It's started to come down and so has my swelling... So maybe in the future...?


----------



## odnok

I'm considering going to jw to do rhinoplasty. However I have heard some mixed information on the patients who went there. Also have you guys heard of the asian lady who got a free jw surgery on her face and got a crooked jaw?


----------



## earthhan86

odnok said:


> I'm considering going to jw to do rhinoplasty. However I have heard some mixed information on the patients who went there. Also have you guys heard of the asian lady who got a free jw surgery on her face and got a crooked jaw?


I also have seen that chinese lady who is saying her jaw got crooked
but it seems little bit off because about two times have changed first video and second video i have seen
from the first video she was having crooked on left side
but that other one was on her right side....
how can it be changed??? I wanted to link on it here but video have been removed...


----------



## odnok

earthhan86 said:


> I also have seen that chinese lady who is saying her jaw got crooked
> but it seems little bit off because about two times have changed first video and second video i have seen
> from the first video she was having crooked on left side
> but that other one was on her right side....
> how can it be changed??? I wanted to link on it here but video have been removed...




Damn thats too bad... 

There was a talk a while back that she could of been faking it as people can easily pretend to have a crooked jaw. Since this has gone viral, the jaw specilist in jw has wrote an apology to the victim in his mistakes and would be happy to do a free surgery to fix her jaw.


----------



## earthhan86

odnok said:


> Damn thats too bad...
> 
> There was a talk a while back that she could of been faking it as people can easily pretend to have a crooked jaw. Since this has gone viral, the jaw specilist in jw has wrote an apology to the victim in his mistakes and would be happy to do a free surgery to fix her jaw.


yes.. I will feel bad for her if it really happened or surgery have went bad with her
but to be honest I can't believe her lol


----------



## odnok

earthhan86 said:


> yes.. I will feel bad for her if it really happened or surgery have went bad with her
> but to be honest I can't believe her lol


At least the doctor was honest about it. Most doctors will blame the patient.


----------



## earthhan86

odnok said:


> At least the doctor was honest about it. Most doctors will blame the patient.


True dat


----------



## bulqi

Hey guys, do you think that JW would be good for lateral canthoplasty? 
If not, which clinic do you think would be the best for that surgery? thx


----------



## Lovetravel

I had my consultation there, was not that bad but didnt choose it because i found another wich made me feel more comfortable and it just feel right with the doctor there. The jw shuh dr was nice but we just didn,t click so.. Bjt i think i did the right choise. But i think it good to go fo consultation. I almost didnt do that so im happy that i did


----------



## Lovetravel

Byw it was a rhinoplasty i did, both me and my friend did it. And also the price was cheaper at jw but still in the end the money should not be the important thing if you want something that you will be looking at everday for years.mor doing a revison is not an option for me neither so i wanted to be really sure about doing it right the first and only time)


----------



## dream17

mizubunnie said:


> hi I just did my eye surgery in JW. you can read on my blog. www.mizub.wordpress.com




Hihi, read your blogpost. Results were great. But saw your most recent photo, your double eyelid crease seem to become more faint? :X


----------



## Sunrise2006

I read good reviews about JW in PF and try to contact them for nose and eye jobs. But now, when I prepare to flight, it's difficult to confirm with them about my booking and more information. I have only 7 days in Seoul so it's important to have a fixed date. So disappointed, can you guys recommend me some clinics good at nose and eye jobs ? 
I'm wondering about Opera, April31, ... ???, Pls, pls help me


----------



## Peach23

Sunrise2006 said:


> I read good reviews about JW in PF and try to contact them for nose and eye jobs. But now, when I prepare to flight, it's difficult to confirm with them about my booking and more information. I have only 7 days in Seoul so it's important to have a fixed date. So disappointed, can you guys recommend me some clinics good at nose and eye jobs ?
> I'm wondering about Opera, April31, ... ???, Pls, pls help me



 Hi Sunrise 

I just did my rhino and double eyelid suture 3 weeks ago with Dr.Park Yang Soo at Dream Medical Group 
He specializes in non incisional double eyelid and close rhino. 

Here is the website : 
http://en.e-dream.co.kr

I am very happy with the result.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Sunrise2006

Thank u Peach23, you give me another choice, i hear that Dream has a famous doctor about rhinoplasty, is it him ? 
I also get a reply from Real with reasonable price and also consider 101 , does anyone give me some review about them? There are only 2 days before my trip, ((


----------



## koreasaurus

I went to JW last month and got my nose + eyes done. Even during "low" season they were quite busy so I imagine it'd be even more busy during high season. If you just do a walk in without setting up a consultation, you can bet they'll be too busy and you'll most likely have to wait a couple days or possibly a week. I highly suggest setting up a consultation with any clinic at least a month in advance if you can!


----------



## Sunrise2006

koreasaurus said:


> I went to JW last month and got my nose + eyes done. Even during "low" season they were quite busy so I imagine it'd be even more busy during high season. If you just do a walk in without setting up a consultation, you can bet they'll be too busy and you'll most likely have to wait a couple days or possibly a week. I highly suggest setting up a consultation with any clinic at least a month in advance if you can!


Thank u koreasaurus. I only decided to go to Seoul for surgery 6 weeks ago. And I'm too busy at work so don't have time to look information until 1 week ago. May be I'm too hurried (. I saw you in many topics in this forum. It seems that you had set up carefully for your trip. Can you tell me about the result of your surgery? Are you satified ? 

Your info is useful for me.


----------



## koreasaurus

Sunrise2006 said:


> Thank u koreasaurus. I only decided to go to Seoul for surgery 6 weeks ago. And I'm too busy at work so don't have time to look information until 1 week ago. May be I'm too hurried (. I saw you in many topics in this forum. It seems that you had set up carefully for your trip. Can you tell me about the result of your surgery? Are you satified ?
> 
> Your info is useful for me.



I made a thread a couple weeks ago about the details of my trip/surgery. You can read it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...lastic-surgery-adventure-in-seoul-901279.html


----------



## Sunrise2006

koreasaurus said:


> I made a thread a couple weeks ago about the details of my trip/surgery. You can read it here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...lastic-surgery-adventure-in-seoul-901279.html



Thank u, JW was my first choice and i had book a consultation with Dr Suh tomorrow. But unfortunately, when i chat with them through Kakao, they said no slot for surgery in the day i have consultation. I will have to wait at least 2 days (. But i don't have enought time ((((. Should i go to consult with Dr Suh or try to another clinic?


----------



## ncred

Lovetravel said:


> Byw it was a rhinoplasty i did, both me and my friend did it. And also the price was cheaper at jw but still in the end the money should not be the important thing if you want something that you will be looking at everday for years.mor doing a revison is not an option for me neither so i wanted to be really sure about doing it right the first and only time)



where did you end up doing your rhinoplasty?


----------



## koreasaurus

Sunrise2006 said:


> Thank u, JW was my first choice and i had book a consultation with Dr Suh tomorrow. But unfortunately, when i chat with them through Kakao, they said no slot for surgery in the day i have consultation. I will have to wait at least 2 days (. But i don't have enought time ((((. Should i go to consult with Dr Suh or try to another clinic?



You can possibly try to convince them to open a surgery slot sooner for you? When I went, they were busy so I had to have my eyes done the first day and nose the next day...and I was only in Korea for 8 days :s I don't think it'd hurt consulting with Dr.Suh and trying to convince them to schedule an earlier surgery date since you don't have time. If you really can't wait, then I guess you'll either have to go to another clinic or make another trip to Korea and schedule a surgery date with JW :/


----------



## Peach23

Sunrise2006 said:


> Thank u Peach23, you give me another choice, i hear that Dream has a famous doctor about rhinoplasty, is it him ?
> 
> I also get a reply from Real with reasonable price and also consider 101 , does anyone give me some review about them? There are only 2 days before my trip, ((




Hi Sunshine . Sorry for the late reply. I missed checking this thread. I new here and sometime I got lost navigating between checking subscribed threads and lurking around on other forums. 

Anyways , dr Park did my nose . He is the head director and nose specialist in Dram Group. He is famous for close surgery even for reconstructive rhino. Another forumer here had him for reconstructive and it was successfully done . Mine is revision . 

When are you going ?


----------



## Sunrise2006

Peach23 said:


> Hi Sunshine . Sorry for the late reply. I missed checking this thread. I new here and sometime I got lost navigating between checking subscribed threads and lurking around on other forums.
> 
> Anyways , dr Park did my nose . He is the head director and nose specialist in Dram Group. He is famous for close surgery even for reconstructive rhino. Another forumer here had him for reconstructive and it was successfully done . Mine is revision .
> 
> When are you going ?



Hi, Peach23, i'm new here too. I'm in Dream now . Don't want to go around so i and my friend decide to do surgery now. Am i too hurried ? Hope i have good result.


----------



## Peach23

Sunrise2006 said:


> Hi, Peach23, i'm new here too. I'm in Dream now . Don't want to go around so i and my friend decide to do surgery now. Am i too hurried ? Hope i have good result.




 What's your Kakao ID? Let me find you . I ll try my best to share my experience . 

Good luck girls !


----------



## Sunrise2006

Peach23 said:


> What's your Kakao ID? Let me find you . I ll try my best to share my experience .
> 
> Good luck girls !


My Kakao id is Sunrise2006


----------



## misssweety

Sunrise2006 said:


> My Kakao id is Sunrise2006


Hi, Do you mind if I add you? I am heading to dream in july


----------



## misssweety

Peach23 said:


> What's your Kakao ID? Let me find you . I ll try my best to share my experience .
> 
> Good luck girls !



Hi, would you mind adding me on kakao: lululime, I am booked for a consult with dream in july, and have some questions!

I'd really, really appreciate it!


----------



## Sunrise2006

misssweety said:


> Hi, Do you mind if I add you? I am heading to dream in july


Yes, i and my friend had done eye and nose job yesterday, and now we only can stay in hotel, wait for recovery. I'm willing to give you the infomation that i know.


----------



## misssweety

Sunrise2006 said:


> Yes, i and my friend had done eye and nose job yesterday, and now we only can stay in hotel, wait for recovery. I'm willing to give you the infomation that i know.



Yep! you can add me  please do!


----------



## ting11

Sunrise2006 said:


> My Kakao id is Sunrise2006


Hi Sunrise, would u mind i add u too? As i heading to dream next week, i have a lot of question to ask about. So far, how is your surgery in dream? Everything going smooth?


----------



## chlak5

ting11 said:


> Hi Sunrise, would u mind i add u too? As i heading to dream next week, i have a lot of question to ask about. So far, how is your surgery in dream? Everything going smooth?


Hey ting11, i'm going to dream too. do you have kakao?


----------



## ting11

chlak5 said:


> Hey ting11, i'm going to dream too. do you have kakao?


 
Yes. Please add me at ting11


----------



## chlak5

I can't seem to find you. Please add me. my id is chalk5 on kakao and it should read as logitech


----------



## ting11

chlak5 said:


> Hey ting11, i'm going to dream too. do you have kakao?


 
Hi Chlak5, pls search on ting1144


----------



## Sunrise2006

http://forum.purseblog.com/asian-pl...nce-in-dream-clinic-nose-and-eyes-905006.html

Here is my topic about my experience in Dream. I will update continued


----------



## popcorndreams

Did anyone get revision double eyelid at JW? I am going to consult with them in a few months and would like some feedback!
Are they even good for revision DES?


----------



## pazzion

K Couture said:


> so i read one thing about the resorption rate of diced cartilage, both rib and ear.
> 
> Rhinoplasty: A Practical Guide to Functional and Aesthetic Surgery of the Nose - Page 176
> 
> Apparently the resorption is higher when cartilage is diced due to fragmentation


K couture, could you give me the link of "Rhinoplasty: A Practical Guide to Functional and Aesthetic Surgery of the Nose - Page 176"? I searched it on purseblog and was unable to find it. Hope to get reply from you. Thank you in advance!


----------



## pazzion

1117 said:


> Hey. Yeah my nose was flat (practically no nose bridge), short, bulbous, and big. My nostrils were circles haha. As of now, on day 3, my alar is even and I no longer have circular nostrils! Haha  finally gonna remove the gauze in my nose in an hour.


Hi 1117, I read your post on Jun 2014 about your nose job with JW. Would you mind sharing your B&A photos with me? I have same type of nose as you and considering JW and VIP for the surgery. Hope to get reply of you. Thank you in advance! If you have kakao account, please add me at pazzion. Thank you.


----------



## Rei0304

I really love your look! I just started emailing the clinic. Hopefully something will work out at the end of the year.


----------



## pazzion

Peach23 said:


> Hi Sunrise
> 
> I just did my rhino and double eyelid suture 3 weeks ago with Dr.Park Yang Soo at Dream Medical Group
> He specializes in non incisional double eyelid and close rhino.
> 
> Here is the website :
> http://en.e-dream.co.kr
> 
> I am very happy with the result.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Hi Peach,

Good that you are happy with surgery result. Do you mind to share your surgery experience with dream? I am considering to do nose job at dream next month. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sniper7Wolf

Incognito81 said:


> Thanks guys for the responses.  The blog posted is very helpful!
> 
> Dan, I am a guy as well.  Do you have before and after pics to share?  Please PM me.  I will be going to Korea in December.  Aside from rhinoplasty, did you have any other procedures done?
> 
> And also, did you hire a translator like Zoe, or did you pre-book at JW before you arrive in Korea?


Did you get your rhino done at JW yet?


----------



## plastic1995

i did an incisional eyelid surgery, genioplasty, and also correction of rhinoplasty in jw last may 2015 and so happy with the result as it's so natural and all the ppl there were so helpful and friendly.


----------



## Smilyheart

Hi, would like to know will there be a night hospitalisation after rhinoplasty?


----------



## meredithodg

Do you have to pay for one night stay in the clinic?


----------



## otomegirl

I'm going to South Korea on January 19th and departing January 28th. That really isn't a long time, and I know it's busy season, so I think I will be booking ahead of time with JW. It's 500USD per procedure. I 100% want lower eyebag removal. I've already had fillers done for this 2 years ago, and it didn't change anything, so I'm going to try a more invasive method.

Additionally, I think I am going to go with rhinoplasty. I have always thought about it, but it was expensive for me in the past since I was a student. My nose bridge is wide but fairly tall (i wouldn't want it any higher), and my tip is very bulbous with wide alars. I also asked about fg, but I don't think I can afford it at the moment, so I'll wait. Here are the price quotes I received from Emily.

Eye bag removal - 1600~1800USD
Rhino - 3500~4500USD
Tip plasty only - 3300~4000USD
Full face fat graft - 2600 ~ 2900USD

I will keep everyone updated


----------



## Emma26

anyone have BA in JW?


----------



## arual

I was thinking about doing v line there...but is it bad?


----------



## monixtuma

Smilyheart said:


> Hi, would like to know will there be a night hospitalisation after rhinoplasty?





meredithodg said:


> Do you have to pay for one night stay in the clinic?



Hello ! ^^ Usually for eyes and nose surgery are not necessary for stay in the clinic. You will be stay in the clinic for surgery like facial contouring surgery. It's still depends on your condition but usually are not require to have hospitalization after nose and/or eyelid surgery.


----------



## monixtuma

otomegirl said:


> I'm going to South Korea on January 19th and departing January 28th. That really isn't a long time, and I know it's busy season, so I think I will be booking ahead of time with JW. It's 500USD per procedure. I 100% want lower eyebag removal. I've already had fillers done for this 2 years ago, and it didn't change anything, so I'm going to try a more invasive method.
> 
> Additionally, I think I am going to go with rhinoplasty. I have always thought about it, but it was expensive for me in the past since I was a student. My nose bridge is wide but fairly tall (i wouldn't want it any higher), and my tip is very bulbous with wide alars. I also asked about fg, but I don't think I can afford it at the moment, so I'll wait. Here are the price quotes I received from Emily.
> 
> Eye bag removal - 1600~1800USD
> Rhino - 3500~4500USD
> Tip plasty only - 3300~4000USD
> Full face fat graft - 2600 ~ 2900USD
> 
> I will keep everyone updated


Hello ! Thank you for sharing. I am interested with eyes and nose surgery at JW because they have good reviews and the before and after are nice. Do you already booked appointment at JW for the surgery ? I am also quoted the same price for rhinoplasty by emily. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Zapp332

monixtuma said:


> Hello ! Thank you for sharing. I am interested with eyes and nose surgery at JW because they have good reviews and the before and after are nice. Do you already booked appointment at JW for the surgery ? I am also quoted the same price for rhinoplasty by emily. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


When did you receive the price quotations? I was informed that Emily had resigned last year


----------



## monixtuma

Zapp332 said:


> When did you receive the price quotations? I was informed that Emily had resigned last year



I was qouted by emily on december.


----------



## Zapp332

Ooo.. I wonder why her colleague quoted that she has left the company. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## littledream

This is one of the hospital I am considering for ps, but I was actually shocked to see what seemed like a recorded surgery procedure of a patient on their youtube channel. Does anyone know if they record surgeries of the patient without their consent?


----------



## sunshine2015

lil_tai03 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I'm glad everything went well for you. If you are comfortable, may I see a picture of you after the surgery? I have KaKao talk and we can chat here. My ID is grahambui. I've heard of many good things about JW and am confident that Dr. Suh is great with rhinoplasty. Thank you!


hey guys! 

Awesome stuff. If it's okay, may I see a picture after the procedures?

KaKao ID is live16. 

I've heard  Dr. Suh is great with natural rhinoplasty, thou Like to chat to some real people. thx


----------



## eurasianbeauty

littledream said:


> This is one of the hospital I am considering for ps, but I was actually shocked to see what seemed like a recorded surgery procedure of a patient on their youtube channel. Does anyone know if they record surgeries of the patient without their consent?



They might have received permission from the patient and/or did it to show they don't switch doctors (which is prevalent in Seoul).


----------



## Tyler_Durden

bump


----------



## Denalikins

I've been thinking about JW for Rhino thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Tyler_Durden

I just booked a face to face consultation for DES with JW this May. Very excited.


----------



## krystalteng1989

Hi there,

I have had rhinoplasty done in JW by Dr. Suh. And I really recommend him to everyone. He is very well-known for his work and he even gives lectures/talks! He makes me feel secure and safe. I am very pleased with the results


----------



## Mr Idol

I'm getting Zygoma, Rhino, and Ptosis done here at JW on the 27th. Does anyone know if it's cheaper to pay them in USD or KRW(They take both)? Also, where did you guys exchange your currency for KRW?


----------



## d00little

Mr Idol said:


> I'm getting Zygoma, Rhino, and Ptosis done here at JW on the 27th. Does anyone know if it's cheaper to pay them in USD or KRW(They take both)? Also, where did you guys exchange your currency for KRW?



I think it's usually cheaper to pay in KRW. Get a quote in both currencies and see which one is better for you. I heard the best rates are usually the currency exchange places in Myeongdong (touristy shopping area). Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Mr Idol

d00little said:


> I think it's usually cheaper to pay in KRW. Get a quote in both currencies and see which one is better for you. I heard the best rates are usually the currency exchange places in Myeongdong (touristy shopping area). Good luck and keep us updated.


So I guess once I get to Incheon just change like about $200 to KRW then and change the rest at Myeongdong?


----------



## d00little

Mr Idol said:


> So I guess once I get to Incheon just change like about $200 to KRW then and change the rest at Myeongdong?



Yes, $200 should be more than enough for a few days food and transportation. You could even exchange it in your home country.

In Myeongdong, visit a couple currency exchange bureaus and see which one will give you the best rate. If you are exchanging large amounts, they may even be willing to bargain a little.


----------



## Mr Idol

d00little said:


> Yes, $200 should be more than enough for a few days food and transportation. You could even exchange it in your home country.
> 
> In Myeongdong, visit a couple currency exchange bureaus and see which one will give you the best rate. If you are exchanging large amounts, they may even be willing to bargain a little.


I heard it was better to exchange in Korea rather than here. I'm gonna probably change around $17,000 for surgeries lol. Only thing I'm even worried about is getting lost in the subway and stuff. I'm for sure gonna exchange a little bit for transportation at the airport though.


----------



## d00little

Mr Idol said:


> I heard it was better to exchange in Korea rather than here. I'm gonna probably change around $17,000 for surgeries lol. Only thing I'm even worried about is getting lost in the subway and stuff. I'm for sure gonna exchange a little bit for transportation at the airport though.



Sorry, I meant for the initial exchange of $200 it probably doesn't matter where you do it. The difference between your home country and Incheon airport will probably only be a few dollars when exchanging $200.

For large amounts, then yes, it will make a difference.


----------



## sayau01

Hello guys,
I did my eyes, nose, zygoma and jaw reduction in JW like 4-5 years ago. I think Dr.Suh is the best one if you are looking for natural looking results as well as he will never suggest something you don't need. My sister too did her nose in JW last year, and her results are amazing!However please come with photos of what look you want to achieve because I have read that some people were unsatisfied because the results were unnoticable. Though I am really satisfied with my nose,its been 5 years and nothing changed, still thankful to Dr.Suh 
For the facial contouring honestly I would suggest go to another clinic, idk at first may be because I have a lot of fat in the face I experienced a lot of sagging, and had to do Acculift but that's another story
Then after like 2-3 years I realized that my cheeks are slightly uneven and also I wanted my zygoma to look smaller, I guess everything in JW is about natural looking.. So yes JW is great and I would say the best in rhinoplasty but lacking in other areas. I went back to Korea and it was my 3rd time and this time I choose to go to DAPS. If somebody is interested you can ask any questions


----------



## Gantz

sayau01 said:


> Hello guys,
> I did my eyes, nose, zygoma and jaw reduction in JW like 4-5 years ago. I think Dr.Suh is the best one if you are looking for natural looking results as well as he will never suggest something you don't need. My sister too did her nose in JW last year, and her results are amazing!However please come with photos of what look you want to achieve because I have read that some people were unsatisfied because the results were unnoticable. Though I am really satisfied with my nose,its been 5 years and nothing changed, still thankful to Dr.Suh
> For the facial contouring honestly I would suggest go to another clinic, idk at first may be because I have a lot of fat in the face I experienced a lot of sagging, and had to do Acculift but that's another story
> Then after like 2-3 years I realized that my cheeks are slightly uneven and also I wanted my zygoma to look smaller, I guess everything in JW is about natural looking.. So yes JW is great and I would say the best in rhinoplasty but lacking in other areas. I went back to Korea and it was my 3rd time and this time I choose to go to DAPS. If somebody is interested you can ask any questions


Thanks for sharing! So you had revision zygoma in Daprs? How was your experience there? The doctor? Do you notice more sagging? How long post op are you? Were you able to bargain?

And about the acculift, did it create any side effects like lumps, bumps, scars etc? In which area of the face did you get it? Was it done in Daprs as well or JW? Cost?

Also, if you don't mind me asking, how old were you when you got the facial contouring?
Now, do you plan on having any kind of lift?

Thank you


----------



## sayau01

IlektraT said:


> Thanks for sharing! So you had revision zygoma in Daprs? How was your experience there? The doctor? Do you notice more sagging? How long post op are you? Were you able to bargain?
> 
> And about the acculift, did it create any side effects like lumps, bumps, scars etc? In which area of the face did you get it? Was it done in Daprs as well or JW? Cost?
> 
> Also, if you don't mind me asking, how old were you when you got the facial contouring?
> Now, do you plan on having any kind of lift?
> 
> Thank you



Sure,its a pleasure for me to help you since I know there are tons of clinics and it is really hard to know which are trust-worthy.So after maybe a year and a half after I had sagging due to FC in JW I went to Korea and did the Power V lift in The Line clinic. I think it was about 3,5$k which was definitely a rip off since when my sibling went there they quoted 1,5$K (they said because I went there and she is my sibling). Anyway, the results was definitely worth it at least I got rid of these huge chubby cheeks, I would say 40% of fat was gone. For me it didnt create any lumps,bumps and etc and the scar was behind my ear, it is really a tiny incision so its kind of not possible to see it.  But the thing is that I really though its a lifting that involves threads when in reality it doesnt and the translator lady in The Line didnt tell me that 
Speaking on my experience in DA I had Bucall Fat removal, Revision Zygoma reduction, Acculift again on the cheek area this time,paranasal augmentation, forehead fat grafting,biximillary chin reduction for more V line look and Breast Augmentation. Since there were a lot of surgeries I did manage to bargain the price by 50%. For example for BA they quoted me 9$k and the final price was 5,5$k. I am sorry but this it the only pricing I remember for now You should really bargain the price in DA because I totally agree with other forumers that their pricing at first is ridiculous. However I am totally satisfied with my experience in DAPS so far. I actually came back to DA this summer for revision double eyelid surgery and again had the results I expected. Dr Lee is amazing doctor, during my consultation he was very straight forward, and said not to expect much from Zygoma revision and that he will push it more close but not dramatically. The paranasal augmentation, buccal fat removal and BA was performed by another doctor. For the Buccal Fat removal he said he would't remove much fat because I will need  this fat in the future when aging, so he was adequate about that. 
Ohh the recovery process was really tough for me, because during surgeries in JW the pain was like 2/10, and I just experienced soreness and my mouth was dry but that was all I remember. This time at DA I had my facial contouring surgeries right after Breast Augmentation, and when I woke up this was the worst night ever in my life, I thought I was going to die lol But Katie the in house translator, she was staying the hall night near me since I was traveling alone for surgeries and she didn't even sleep because she was so worried ( I kept asking for water when I wans't allowed to).  She is the sweetest girl and definitely one of the best things in DA! She always make sure you are satisfied and she is just such a kind,amazing person. 
When I first did my surgeries I was 19, so it is wrong that you cant have sagging when you are young lol It really depends on the technique I guess and the doctors skills or maybe I just had too much fat tissue..And no I didnt experience any sagging after FC in DAPS so for now I am not considering any lifting surgeries.
p.s But I have read from other forumers though that DA is really bad for rhinoplasty, and their  nose surgeon is not good at it which is really sad


----------



## missj93

Mr Idol said:


> I heard it was better to exchange in Korea rather than here. I'm gonna probably change around $17,000 for surgeries lol. Only thing I'm even worried about is getting lost in the subway and stuff. I'm for sure gonna exchange a little bit for transportation at the airport though.


I think money is money and it won't matter much as long as you haggle a good deal. Say a procedure is 5000000 KRW (~$4421 USD) and you say you'll pay 4400 USD. Then that would be cheaper than 5000000 KRW.

You may get a slightly better deal paying in KRW but you'll also lose money exchanging your USD into KRW. And large PS clinics probably get really good exchange rates from banks bc of the large amounts of money they convert at a time so whether they're paid in USD or KRW shouldn't matter too much for them. I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## kkttyy

sayau01 said:


> Sure,its a pleasure for me to help you since I know there are tons of clinics and it is really hard to know which are trust-worthy.So after maybe a year and a half after I had sagging due to FC in JW I went to Korea and did the Power V lift in The Line clinic. I think it was about 3,5$k which was definitely a rip off since when my sibling went there they quoted 1,5$K (they said because I went there and she is my sibling). Anyway, the results was definitely worth it at least I got rid of these huge chubby cheeks, I would say 40% of fat was gone. For me it didnt create any lumps,bumps and etc and the scar was behind my ear, it is really a tiny incision so its kind of not possible to see it.  But the thing is that I really though its a lifting that involves threads when in reality it doesnt and the translator lady in The Line didnt tell me that
> 
> Speaking on my experience in DA I had Bucall Fat removal, Revision Zygoma reduction, Acculift again on the cheek area this time,paranasal augmentation, forehead fat grafting,biximillary chin reduction for more V line look and Breast Augmentation. Since there were a lot of surgeries I did manage to bargain the price by 50%. For example for BA they quoted me 9$k and the final price was 5,5$k. I am sorry but this it the only pricing I remember for now You should really bargain the price in DA because I totally agree with other forumers that their pricing at first is ridiculous. However I am totally satisfied with my experience in DAPS so far. I actually came back to DA this summer for revision double eyelid surgery and again had the results I expected. Dr Lee is amazing doctor, during my consultation he was very straight forward, and said not to expect much from Zygoma revision and that he will push it more close but not dramatically. The paranasal augmentation, buccal fat removal and BA was performed by another doctor. For the Buccal Fat removal he said he would't remove much fat because I will need  this fat in the future when aging, so he was adequate about that.
> 
> Ohh the recovery process was really tough for me, because during surgeries in JW the pain was like 2/10, and I just experienced soreness and my mouth was dry but that was all I remember. This time at DA I had my facial contouring surgeries right after Breast Augmentation, and when I woke up this was the worst night ever in my life, I thought I was going to die lol But Katie the in house translator, she was staying the hall night near me since I was traveling alone for surgeries and she didn't even sleep because she was so worried ( I kept asking for water when I wans't allowed to).  She is the sweetest girl and definitely one of the best things in DA! She always make sure you are satisfied and she is just such a kind,amazing person.
> 
> When I first did my surgeries I was 19, so it is wrong that you cant have sagging when you are young lol It really depends on the technique I guess and the doctors skills or maybe I just had too much fat tissue..And no I didnt experience any sagging after FC in DAPS so for now I am not considering any lifting surgeries.
> 
> p.s But I have read from other forumers though that DA is really bad for rhinoplasty, and their  nose surgeon is not good at it which is really sad




Hi sayau01
Thank you for all the info
Can I ask you what prices they quoted you at JW for eyelid and nose?

Also what about DA? How did the revision come out ?
Thank you !


----------



## kkttyy

otomegirl said:


> I'm going to South Korea on January 19th and departing January 28th. That really isn't a long time, and I know it's busy season, so I think I will be booking ahead of time with JW. It's 500USD per procedure. I 100% want lower eyebag removal. I've already had fillers done for this 2 years ago, and it didn't change anything, so I'm going to try a more invasive method.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, I think I am going to go with rhinoplasty. I have always thought about it, but it was expensive for me in the past since I was a student. My nose bridge is wide but fairly tall (i wouldn't want it any higher), and my tip is very bulbous with wide alars. I also asked about fg, but I don't think I can afford it at the moment, so I'll wait. Here are the price quotes I received from Emily.
> 
> 
> 
> Eye bag removal - 1600~1800USD
> 
> Rhino - 3500~4500USD
> 
> Tip plasty only - 3300~4000USD
> 
> Full face fat graft - 2600 ~ 2900USD
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep everyone updated




Hi how did the procedure come out ?
Did you do it at JW?

Thank you!
S


----------



## airplanemode

I will may go to JW for my V-line + Nose surgery because of the good reviews. Is this the best clinic for V-Line + nose surgerys?


----------



## missj93

airplanemode said:


> I will may go to JW for my V-line + Nose surgery because of the good reviews. Is this the best clinic for V-Line + nose surgerys?


I saw you also posted about going to Banobagi for V-line+Rhino. I think both clinics are fine, they both have good reviews (just make sure you consult with the head surgeons!) but it comes down to your consultation, how well you think the doctor understands what you want & how comfortable you feel with your doctor


----------



## CurlyCat

Anyone had lipo done at JW?


----------



## mxm027

Hey guys! I'm new to posting in forums. I'm thinking of travelling to Korea this July for rhinoplasty and most likely advance genioplasty (as recommended by 2 surgeons I inquired with) .. anyone here getting procedures this July? Never really considered JW but after reading this thread, I think I wanna give it a shot. Also, if you guys can add me on kakao, it would be great! Would like to hear experiences/thoughts/advice from you guys.. my kakao is mxm027


----------



## kkttyy

mxm027 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to posting in forums. I'm thinking of travelling to Korea this July for rhinoplasty and most likely advance genioplasty (as recommended by 2 surgeons I inquired with) .. anyone here getting procedures this July? Never really considered JW but after reading this thread, I think I wanna give it a shot. Also, if you guys can add me on kakao, it would be great! Would like to hear experiences/thoughts/advice from you guys.. my kakao is mxm027




Hi I am also going in July and interested in eye revision , rhino tip Plasty end under bag removal 
I'm starting my research now 
If you know of any kakao forum, please let me know
Thank you


----------



## mxm027

kkttyy said:


> Hi I am also going in July and interested in eye revision , rhino tip Plasty end under bag removal
> I'm starting my research now
> If you know of any kakao forum, please let me know
> Thank you



I'm on/off researching because I have 5 exams coming! yikes.... Anyway, do you have a shortlist of clinics/surgeons? I currently have 5..

Also, I don't know any kakao forum yet but there's this lovely girl named Michelle who added me. She arrived in Korea today and I'm watching her journey on snapchat  She's very cool and replies really fast.. Hope her surgeries will be a success!


----------



## missj93

mxm027 said:


> I'm on/off researching because I have 5 exams coming! yikes.... Anyway, do you have a shortlist of clinics/surgeons? I currently have 5..
> 
> Also, I don't know any kakao forum yet but there's this lovely girl named Michelle who added me. She arrived in Korea today and I'm watching her journey on snapchat  She's very cool and replies really fast.. Hope her surgeries will be a success!


Ooooh I love you!!!  good luck on your exams!!!! I have my first consultation today ^^ I'll keep you updated.


----------



## kkttyy

mxm027 said:


> I'm on/off researching because I have 5 exams coming! yikes.... Anyway, do you have a shortlist of clinics/surgeons? I currently have 5..
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know any kakao forum yet but there's this lovely girl named Michelle who added me. She arrived in Korea today and I'm watching her journey on snapchat  She's very cool and replies really fast.. Hope her surgeries will be a success!




Good luck on your exams! 
I've been really busy with work so I Haven't had a chance to look into much.  I hope to do this in the next couple of weeks
I sent you a message


----------



## mxm027

missj93 said:


> Ooooh I love you!!!  good luck on your exams!!!! I have my first consultation today ^^ I'll keep you updated.


OMG heeey! Just saw your snap..you're in Banobagi! Hope everything goes well and will wait for your update!


----------



## mxm027

kkttyy said:


> Good luck on your exams!
> I've been really busy with work so I Haven't had a chance to look into much.  I hope to do this in the next couple of weeks
> I sent you a message


Thank you! My first one is tomorrow...very nervous and not prepared at all..just hoping for the best!

Replied to your message  ....OMG..added someone with a very similar kakao ID as yours..and it was  a guy! Started talking to him and he just kept replying with a question mark.... lol


----------



## Jamie49

sayau01 said:


> Hello guys,
> I did my eyes, nose, zygoma and jaw reduction in JW like 4-5 years ago. I think Dr.Suh is the best one if you are looking for natural looking results as well as he will never suggest something you don't need. My sister too did her nose in JW last year, and her results are amazing!However please come with photos of what look you want to achieve because I have read that some people were unsatisfied because the results were unnoticable. Though I am really satisfied with my nose,its been 5 years and nothing changed, still thankful to Dr.Suh
> For the facial contouring honestly I would suggest go to another clinic, idk at first may be because I have a lot of fat in the face I experienced a lot of sagging, and had to do Acculift but that's another story
> Then after like 2-3 years I realized that my cheeks are slightly uneven and also I wanted my zygoma to look smaller, I guess everything in JW is about natural looking.. So yes JW is great and I would say the best in rhinoplasty but lacking in other areas. I went back to Korea and it was my 3rd time and this time I choose to go to DAPS. If somebody is interested you can ask any questions



Hello! Which Doctor did your eyes? Which eye procedure did you have done and do you like the result?


----------



## Gilgracey

Hi! Has anyone had any experience with breast augmentation at JW? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## sssshake

I'm going to do my EYEs @ JW soon

Epi & Lateral canthoplasty 

Has anyone done it & could share their experience & results?

Humbly asking people who've done it to spend some time educating me

Thanks!


----------



## Babyish

I'm looking to do revision rhinoplasty(again), paranasal implant, chin implant (or whatever they recommend for a less obvious double chin). I went to Korea last year and had rhinoplasty revision but I am still not satisfied. I hope this will be my last revision. I'm thinking of consulting Dream, Top Class, Lamiche, and JW.  I will be staying in Gangnam for 3 weeks.  If anybody have gotten their noses done at any of these places please tell me more and it would be super helpful if you can provide your before and after pictures! I want a higher nose bridge, defined tip, and oval nostrils instead of circular lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sssshake

Babyish said:


> I'm looking to do revision rhinoplasty(again), paranasal implant, chin implant (or whatever they recommend for a less obvious double chin). I went to Korea last year and had rhinoplasty revision but I am still not satisfied. I hope this will be my last revision. I'm thinking of consulting Dream, Top Class, Lamiche, and JW.  I will be staying in Gangnam for 3 weeks.  If anybody have gotten their noses done at any of these places please tell me more and it would be super helpful if you can provide your before and after pictures! I want a higher nose bridge, defined tip, and oval nostrils instead of circular lol. Thanks in advance!



I'm looking into JW too, along with Banobagi & ID 
I'm planning to do Epi & Lateral Canthoplasty, Rhinoplasty, Alarplasty & Zygoma reduction. 

Where did you go for your prior surgeries? Do you mind sharing your upcoming experience with your revision when the time comes?


----------



## Elizabeth17

Babyish said:


> I'm looking to do revision rhinoplasty(again), paranasal implant, chin implant (or whatever they recommend for a less obvious double chin). I went to Korea last year and had rhinoplasty revision but I am still not satisfied. I hope this will be my last revision. I'm thinking of consulting Dream, Top Class, Lamiche, and JW.  I will be staying in Gangnam for 3 weeks.  If anybody have gotten their noses done at any of these places please tell me more and it would be super helpful if you can provide your before and after pictures! I want a higher nose bridge, defined tip, and oval nostrils instead of circular lol. Thanks in advance!


hello, where do you had your rhinoplasty revision last year? thanks


----------



## Elizabeth17

mxm027 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to posting in forums. I'm thinking of travelling to Korea this July for rhinoplasty and most likely advance genioplasty (as recommended by 2 surgeons I inquired with) .. anyone here getting procedures this July? Never really considered JW but after reading this thread, I think I wanna give it a shot. Also, if you guys can add me on kakao, it would be great! Would like to hear experiences/thoughts/advice from you guys.. my kakao is mxm027


im having my surgery in June.. still confused between JW or Shimmian though....


----------



## mxm027

Elizabeth17 said:


> im having my surgery in June.. still confused between JW or Shimmian though....



Hi Elizabeth! What surgery will you be having?


----------



## Babyish

Elizabeth17 said:


> im having my surgery in June.. still confused between JW or Shimmian though....






sssshake said:


> I'm looking into JW too, along with Banobagi & ID
> I'm planning to do Epi & Lateral Canthoplasty, Rhinoplasty, Alarplasty & Zygoma reduction.
> 
> Where did you go for your prior surgeries? Do you mind sharing your upcoming experience with your revision when the time comes?




I had mine done at Braun -__________- the result was OK but still not what i want. I guess part of it is my fault for not specifying how i like it to be but the doctor basically said already what i wanted! which is more defined tip and smaller nose to match my face but the end result is basically just a more defined tip and my nostrils are still slightly crooked ... Maybe Braun does a good job and my nose is pretty hard for them to make it look nice since my first rhinoplasty the doctor did such a horrible job Q_Q...


----------



## Elizabeth17

mxm027 said:


> Hi Elizabeth! What surgery will you be having?


ill be having a rhinoplasty surgery  do you have any opinions about clinics or experience or any information that youll be able to share with me? i would really much appreciate it


----------



## c0ny

I just visited JW on 2/5/2016. I was supposed to get a revision rhinoplasty by Dr Suh. Prior to choosing JW, I've already lurked in this forum for close to a year and finally made my choice. 

I had even paid the deposit of USD$500 in advance as I was only planning to stay in Seoul for 7-8 days and Emily, the English speaking consultant that I liased with on kakaotalk told me that 'if you(me) don't have  time I'd like to recommend you(me) have secure slot for operation, so you(me)can choose operation date.' I assumed that meant I didn't have to wait for my operation and I can get operated on as soon as I see the Dr?

Anyhows, I paid in advance and was eagerly waiting to see Dr Suh. In my mind I had no qualms securing the appointment with a deposit as I knew adamantly I wanted the natural results he could give. As the appointment date drew nearer, Emily contacted me again and arranged for a driver from the airport. My appointment for consultation with Dr Suh was at 10am. I was expected to touch down in Seoul at 6am. 

Emily said I should get to the clinic ASAP as 'you(me) need to come here   around 9am as soon as possible your(my) operation time will nbe around 11am!'

Therefore I reached the clinic at about 8.45am. Had a long flight and no sleep as well as no water as I was fasting for my surgery. I was the first to reach the clinic and I was super tired but the clinic got busy, lots of China tourists and locals started streaming in. I finally got to see Dr Suh at 1045. 

The doctor was kind however he broke a piece of bad news to me. I wasn't able to do the surgery because the original implant in my nose was slightly infected. Dr Suh said he will have to open up my nose to see if it has been infected and if it was, he could only do a infection control surgery and I can only revise my nose 6 months later. Oh well I had only myself to blame for allowing the previous doctor to screw my nose up. Emily was beside me all the time and even inside the operation theatre. I woke up as Doctor Suh was taping my nose up and he told me he had taken out the infected nose implant. 

I was placed on an IV drip and went to the waiting room to rest. I was feeling ok but maybe a little sad that I couldn't do the surgery I wanted. However I'm glad Dr Suh detected the infection now so it wouldn't get any worse. Emily came into the room and gave me water as well as a iced eye mask for deswelling. I was happy with their service and the doctor was great as well however things started to go downhill from here. 

I went to the reception to make payment. Before we even knew that my nose implant was infected, Emily told me that I will have to visit the clinic 2 days after the surgery, then 5 days after and lastly a week from today if I had the rhinoplasty. Perhaps I was groggy after the anesthesia, I heard her telling me I will only need to come back 5 days after the surgery instead as this surgery was different from one I initially wanted.

She gave me an appointment at 11am on 6/5/2016 and I left the clinic. I went back to the hotel to rest and when I woke up I decided to shorten my trip. I was supposed to return on 9/5/16 but in my mind I thought since I didn't have to return to the clinic a week after, I might as well cut short my trip and go back home as it was Mothers Day that weekend in Singapore where I'm from. Emily texted me again, changed my appointment to 4pm on 6/5/2016. 

It was quite a stupid thing to do on my part. I didn't double check with her whether I needed to return on 9th May before changing my flight. I just didn't think of it. Anyway during the 5 days, no one offered me any deswelling or hairwash treatment that i saw on this forum/blogs. I did ask Emily if I could wash my hair and she replied so late that I went to a salon instead. Maybe it was because my surgery became an implant removal surgery instead of the revision rhinoplasty I initially wanted and therefore the aftercare was not as important? 

Anyway fast forward to 6th may, I reached JW at 3.45 for a 4pm appointment. They were busy so no one took notice of me as I sat at the waiting area. I did not see Emily around so I kakaotalked her. There was no reply. At 4pm I approached the consultants at the reception. One of them spoke English. She asked for my name and just 5 seconds later, she told me to come back tomorrow instead. Honestly I was kind of appalled. 

What's the point of setting up an appointment with me only to tell me to come again tomorrow? I stayed in Myeongdong and it was quite a distance to the clinic. I had also shortened my trip so i just couldn't. Thinking back, even if I hadn't cut short my trip, there was no reason they could just cancel my appointment as they like and tell me to come back another day. There was no apologies or formalities. She just said she would check again. 

Half an hour passed and I was still ignored. I couldn't wait any longer and my boyfriend approached the receptionis/consultant? again, hoping she would understand. She frowned and said she would call the manager. The manager was a guy. He was quick to come and resolved the issue. Immediately I was allowed to see a nurse. He spoke English as well. I kinda caused them inconveniences as I shortened my trip and they had to remove my cast a day early. Dr Suh was kind enough to come and see me again the last time before I leave. 

Also I asked them about my tax refund form and the manager told me I had to liase with Emily directly instead which I feel was a little unprofessional. She wasn't there on 6th May and I felt helpless in that clinic where everyone was too busy to resolve 
my issues. I feel that it's kinda weird that just because Emily wasn't around, I couldn't get my tax refund. I can't believe anyone else couldn't help me with it. I'll kakaotalk her again after this weekend and see if she can do anything. The manager mentioned she may bank transfer it to me.

In conclusion, I will not go back to JW when I'm ready to get my surgery 6 months later. Perhaps they are really good at what they do, that is why there are too busy to attend to my problem. However I feel that aftercare is quite important with plastic surgery and I would rather go somewhere with staff that can help me with the nitty gritty such as tax refunds, wound cleaning etc. No doubt Dr Suh is really good at what he does, and was helpful enough to see me again to ensure everything was fine before I left but most of the time we are going to be under the care of the consultant instead of the Dr. I feel that choosing a clinic with more caring consultants is a much better idea to avoid any miscommunications such as in my case


----------



## Doramin

krystalteng1989 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have had rhinoplasty done in JW by Dr. Suh. And I really recommend him to everyone. He is very well-known for his work and he even gives lectures/talks! He makes me feel secure and safe. I am very pleased with the results


Hi, 
Did u show him photos of the type of nose that u wanted.


----------



## fera88

c0ny said:


> I just visited JW on 2/5/2016. I was supposed to get a revision rhinoplasty by Dr Suh. Prior to choosing JW, I've already lurked in this forum for close to a year and finally made my choice.
> 
> I had even paid the deposit of USD$500 in advance as I was only planning to stay in Seoul for 7-8 days and Emily, the English speaking consultant that I liased with on kakaotalk told me that 'if you(me) don't have  time I'd like to recommend you(me) have secure slot for operation, so you(me)can choose operation date.' I assumed that meant I didn't have to wait for my operation and I can get operated on as soon as I see the Dr?
> 
> Anyhows, I paid in advance and was eagerly waiting to see Dr Suh. In my mind I had no qualms securing the appointment with a deposit as I knew adamantly I wanted the natural results he could give. As the appointment date drew nearer, Emily contacted me again and arranged for a driver from the airport. My appointment for consultation with Dr Suh was at 10am. I was expected to touch down in Seoul at 6am.
> 
> Emily said I should get to the clinic ASAP as 'you(me) need to come here   around 9am as soon as possible your(my) operation time will nbe around 11am!'
> 
> Therefore I reached the clinic at about 8.45am. Had a long flight and no sleep as well as no water as I was fasting for my surgery. I was the first to reach the clinic and I was super tired but the clinic got busy, lots of China tourists and locals started streaming in. I finally got to see Dr Suh at 1045.
> 
> The doctor was kind however he broke a piece of bad news to me. I wasn't able to do the surgery because the original implant in my nose was slightly infected. Dr Suh said he will have to open up my nose to see if it has been infected and if it was, he could only do a infection control surgery and I can only revise my nose 6 months later. Oh well I had only myself to blame for allowing the previous doctor to screw my nose up. Emily was beside me all the time and even inside the operation theatre. I woke up as Doctor Suh was taping my nose up and he told me he had taken out the infected nose implant.
> 
> I was placed on an IV drip and went to the waiting room to rest. I was feeling ok but maybe a little sad that I couldn't do the surgery I wanted. However I'm glad Dr Suh detected the infection now so it wouldn't get any worse. Emily came into the room and gave me water as well as a iced eye mask for deswelling. I was happy with their service and the doctor was great as well however things started to go downhill from here.
> 
> I went to the reception to make payment. Before we even knew that my nose implant was infected, Emily told me that I will have to visit the clinic 2 days after the surgery, then 5 days after and lastly a week from today if I had the rhinoplasty. Perhaps I was groggy after the anesthesia, I heard her telling me I will only need to come back 5 days after the surgery instead as this surgery was different from one I initially wanted.
> 
> She gave me an appointment at 11am on 6/5/2016 and I left the clinic. I went back to the hotel to rest and when I woke up I decided to shorten my trip. I was supposed to return on 9/5/16 but in my mind I thought since I didn't have to return to the clinic a week after, I might as well cut short my trip and go back home as it was Mothers Day that weekend in Singapore where I'm from. Emily texted me again, changed my appointment to 4pm on 6/5/2016.
> 
> It was quite a stupid thing to do on my part. I didn't double check with her whether I needed to return on 9th May before changing my flight. I just didn't think of it. Anyway during the 5 days, no one offered me any deswelling or hairwash treatment that i saw on this forum/blogs. I did ask Emily if I could wash my hair and she replied so late that I went to a salon instead. Maybe it was because my surgery became an implant removal surgery instead of the revision rhinoplasty I initially wanted and therefore the aftercare was not as important?
> 
> Anyway fast forward to 6th may, I reached JW at 3.45 for a 4pm appointment. They were busy so no one took notice of me as I sat at the waiting area. I did not see Emily around so I kakaotalked her. There was no reply. At 4pm I approached the consultants at the reception. One of them spoke English. She asked for my name and just 5 seconds later, she told me to come back tomorrow instead. Honestly I was kind of appalled.
> 
> What's the point of setting up an appointment with me only to tell me to come again tomorrow? I stayed in Myeongdong and it was quite a distance to the clinic. I had also shortened my trip so i just couldn't. Thinking back, even if I hadn't cut short my trip, there was no reason they could just cancel my appointment as they like and tell me to come back another day. There was no apologies or formalities. She just said she would check again.
> 
> Half an hour passed and I was still ignored. I couldn't wait any longer and my boyfriend approached the receptionis/consultant? again, hoping she would understand. She frowned and said she would call the manager. The manager was a guy. He was quick to come and resolved the issue. Immediately I was allowed to see a nurse. He spoke English as well. I kinda caused them inconveniences as I shortened my trip and they had to remove my cast a day early. Dr Suh was kind enough to come and see me again the last time before I leave.
> 
> Also I asked them about my tax refund form and the manager told me I had to liase with Emily directly instead which I feel was a little unprofessional. She wasn't there on 6th May and I felt helpless in that clinic where everyone was too busy to resolve
> my issues. I feel that it's kinda weird that just because Emily wasn't around, I couldn't get my tax refund. I can't believe anyone else couldn't help me with it. I'll kakaotalk her again after this weekend and see if she can do anything. The manager mentioned she may bank transfer it to me.
> 
> In conclusion, I will not go back to JW when I'm ready to get my surgery 6 months later. Perhaps they are really good at what they do, that is why there are too busy to attend to my problem. However I feel that aftercare is quite important with plastic surgery and I would rather go somewhere with staff that can help me with the nitty gritty such as tax refunds, wound cleaning etc. No doubt Dr Suh is really good at what he does, and was helpful enough to see me again to ensure everything was fine before I left but most of the time we are going to be under the care of the consultant instead of the Dr. I feel that choosing a clinic with more caring consultants is a much better idea to avoid any miscommunications such as in my case


hi conny!
i did surgery w jw last april,but i dunno we can get tax refund,my consultant jenni didnt tell me at all,hw much we will get if we claim for tax refund?and can we still ask them to transfer the tax refund?thx


----------



## d00little

fera88 said:


> hi conny!
> i did surgery w jw last april,but i dunno we can get tax refund,my consultant jenni didnt tell me at all,hw much we will get if we claim for tax refund?and can we still ask them to transfer the tax refund?thx



http://www.medicalkorea.or.kr/notice.do?method=getView&gcd=G1001&cmscd=CM4028&nno=267

I think it only started this year. Also, you might have to choose between either getting a discount from the clinic or the tax refund.


----------



## sssshake

fera88 said:


> hi conny!
> i did surgery w jw last april,but i dunno we can get tax refund,my consultant jenni didnt tell me at all,hw much we will get if we claim for tax refund?and can we still ask them to transfer the tax refund?thx



Hi ferra, 
how do you find Jenny as a consultant? 
I got her too, & don't want any miscommunication problems like c0ny did with emily. 

Anyway, what surgeries did you have at JW?
If you'd so kindly will, may I get a look at your before & after shots?
Thank you!


----------



## c0ny

fera88 said:


> hi conny!
> i did surgery w jw last april,but i dunno we can get tax refund,my consultant jenni didnt tell me at all,hw much we will get if we claim for tax refund?and can we still ask them to transfer the tax refund?thx



Hi Fera, I think the Korean govt only implemented it for surgeries recently this year.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

c0ny said:


> Hi Fera, I think the Korean govt only implemented it for surgeries recently this year.



How do we get it? 

Is anyone going to JW for facial contouring btw? ^^


----------



## c0ny

JessicaCorbyn said:


> How do we get it?
> 
> Is anyone going to JW for facial contouring btw? ^^



Hi Jessica, I haven't gotten mine but I guess with as with tax refunds for retail purchases in Korea u should keep the receipt and get it from the tax refund counters at the airport. The manager did tell me it was around 10%.


----------



## Daffodileifa

For the tax refund, I didn't do my surgery in JW but in my place, they print the tax refund receipt right after I pay for the surgery. Mine is around 7% if i am not mistaken


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

c0ny said:


> Hi Jessica, I haven't gotten mine but I guess with as with tax refunds for retail purchases in Korea u should keep the receipt and get it from the tax refund counters at the airport. The manager did tell me it was around 10%.



Thank you! ^^ I did not know u could do this..




			
				Daffodileifa said:
			
		

> For the tax refund, I didn't do my surgery in JW but in my place, they print the tax refund receipt right after I pay for the surgery. Mine is around 7% if i am not mistaken



Thank you. So you get the receipt and then go to the airport like this?

https://beautifulbuns.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/travel-how-to-do-a-tax-refund-in-korea/


----------



## Daffodileifa

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Thank you! ^^ I did not know u could do this..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. So you get the receipt and then go to the airport like this?
> 
> https://beautifulbuns.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/travel-how-to-do-a-tax-refund-in-korea/



Hi, I will try to explain a bit
So I got the receipt and it already had my name written on it. When i went back to the airport, the driver who take me there was the one taking care of it (bless him ), the first part anyway. So i didn't really understand what he did but he just ask for my passport and the receipt then go talk to the lady on the tax refund counter. Then he go back and gave the receipt and passport back with a little paper that show us where to take the cash, i take mine in gate 41. He told us to take the refund there.

In the gate 41, there is 2 counter. The first one using like an atm machine. I took mine there with the help of the lady who sit in front of the machine. The second one is like a real counter, but i didn't queue in there so i didn't know whats the different. It look more crowded though. 

I think thats all i can share, i hope that helps


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Daffodileifa said:


> Hi, I will try to explain a bit
> So I got the receipt and it already had my name written on it. When i went back to the airport, the driver who take me there was the one taking care of it (bless him ), the first part anyway. So i didn't really understand what he did but he just ask for my passport and the receipt then go talk to the lady on the tax refund counter. Then he go back and gave the receipt and passport back with a little paper that show us where to take the cash, i take mine in gate 41. He told us to take the refund there.
> 
> In the gate 41, there is 2 counter. The first one using like an atm machine. I took mine there with the help of the lady who sit in front of the machine. The second one is like a real counter, but i didn't queue in there so i didn't know whats the different. It look more crowded though.
> 
> I think thats all i can share, i hope that helps



That is so helpful thank you!  I will make sure to take all this information before I leave. It's 7% of the VAT on the surgery then?  ^^


----------



## Daffodileifa

JessicaCorbyn said:


> That is so helpful thank you!  I will make sure to take all this information before I leave. It's 7% of the VAT on the surgery then?  ^^



Yes. Glad I could help


----------



## fera88

sssshake said:


> Hi ferra,
> how do you find Jenny as a consultant?
> I got her too, & don't want any miscommunication problems like c0ny did with emily.
> 
> Anyway, what surgeries did you have at JW?
> If you'd so kindly will, may I get a look at your before & after shots?
> Thank you!


hi,add my kakao fera 087867385589,i will sent you b&a photos,i email jw n jay reply me at first,but after arrived at jw jenni showed up ,i dunno why too,i did eyelid n fatgraft btw


----------



## MissNewFace

Does anyone know any translators in korea? I need to go to a clinic but they don't have English speakers


----------



## poohkh

Hi i m choosing betweem banabogi and Jw for my double eyelid and rhinoplasty. Dun know which one to go for but from the reviews it seem that Jw has more natural look? Any advises will be very appreciated
 Btw, i m goin with docfinder


----------



## poohkh

Hi all. I am wondering which doc should ichoose for my doubke eyelid at Jw ??? Dr Choi ?? Plsss. Thanks  x


----------



## em5678

Hi Fera, can I add you on kakaotalk as well? Im very interested in JW, would like to see your results


----------



## fera88

em5678 said:


> Hi Fera, can I add you on kakaotalk as well? Im very interested in JW, would like to see your results



sure,my kakao id fera huang wijaya


----------



## em5678

fera88 said:


> sure,my kakao id fera huang wijaya


Hi Fera, I tried finding your id but couldnt find it, is it just "wijaya"?


----------



## gongcha

poohkh said:


> Hi i m choosing betweem banabogi and Jw for my double eyelid and rhinoplasty. Dun know which one to go for but from the reviews it seem that Jw has more natural look? Any advises will be very appreciated
> Btw, i m goin with docfinder



Dont go with docfinder they take 40% of your surgery money. If you go alone they will discount you so much more than going with docfinder. Just sayin. Unless you're spending extra bux for docfinder. Their service is **** too.


----------



## poohkh

Oh reallllly..have u done any surgery in JW??


----------



## Jamie49

@fera88 Could you please add me? Jamie49 is my kakao is. Thanks! 
And to those who asked, dr Choi is the main eye doctor and there is also dr kang. I would personally choose JW for eyes, but my top choice for nose is bano with dr lee since I don't like dr Suh results and dr lee does closed


----------



## Beautyperfect

Jamie49 said:


> @fera88 Could you please add me? Jamie49 is my kakao is. Thanks!
> And to those who asked, dr Choi is the main eye doctor and there is also dr kang. I would personally choose JW for eyes, but my top choice for nose is bano with dr lee since I don't like dr Suh results and dr lee does closed


jamie, what's the difference between closed rhino and open rhino


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Hi Everyone, I did primary rhinoplasty, lower blepharoplasty and a facelift at JW in late April 2015. I have been lurking on this forum now and then, and reading some positive reviews here, as well as watching some YouTube videos did play a factor in helping me to choose JW.       

 My primary concern was my nose. I did not like the bulbous mound of meat that was my nose. It was also upturned, showing my nostrils, and I had a flat nose bridge as well.  I  tried fillers in the past, but it did not help to give me a more refined nose or correct the short nose deformity.  Hence, I decided to take the plunge and started researching for doctors who specialised in rhinoplasty.  After some research, I decided on Dr Suh Man Koon. Since he works at JW, that's where I decided to book my procedure. 

At the same time, I was going through a mid life crisis, and was feeling old and ugly, so I decided to book a consultation with a different doctor at JW for anti aging procedures like eyebag removal, and a facelift. I admit I did not  do as much research on doctors for an eye or facelift procedure, because my main concern was my nose. I wanted a beautiful, refined but natural looking nose, so JW was where I decided to go to in the end. I will post details of my consultation and subsequent operations in my next post.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Consultation for Nose:

So in late April 2015, I arrived at JW, full of eager 
anticipation to meet with Dr Suh. I was greeted warmly by the lovely Emily. She speaks good English, so there is no need to hire your own translator. I did not go through and medical guide to book the appointment. I did it myself via email, and JW replied to my emails fast. 

When I met with Dr Suh, I found that he also speaks excellent English. I explained my concerns, which were: bulbous nose, upturned nose, flat bridge. I even showed photos of noses that I liked, eg Angelababy and Go Ara. Dr Suh said Go's nose was round, as if implying why would I ask for such a nose?! I got excited when I heard this, as I thought he could give me an even sharper nose than hers, lol.  He was patient in answering my questions, and spoke in clear measured tones. To address my issues, he said he would put in a silicone implant for the bridge, and to create a nose tip, he would use either septal or ear cartilage.  He also assured me of the good safety record of his clinic, in that JW has extremely low rate of infections.  I was relieved to hear that as I had undergone a BA before and it ended up with a horrible infection and required implant removal. At the end of the consultation, I asked him once again to give me a pretty nose, as people had called me ugly in the past....  Dr Suh laughed, and assured me he will do his best.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Consultation for Facelift and Lower Blepharoplasty:

After Dr Suh, I went on to meet Dr Kang about a facelift. Dr Kang does not speak English apparently , but Emily was on hand to translate. I told Dr Kang I was bothered about my nasolabial grooves casting shadows on my face, making me look old and tired.  I was also concerned by how much my cheeks have dropped over the years. I emphasised i wanted a full SMAS facelift to adequately address these issues. I didn't think that a mini face lift,  whereby they just pull up the skin but not the underlying issues would be enough to solve the issues. Dr Kang also agreed. I was worried, through, that I may end up with an overstretched look, but Dr Kang laughed and assured me I would not get such a result.

After addressing my facelift, he went on to advice me on doing a lower blepharoplasty as well. To be honest, the eyes were an afterthought, but since I was doing a facelift and rhino, I thought why not as well. New face, new life, yay!  For my eyes, he suggested eye bag removal, repositioning the fat pouches to make the whole area smooth . I actually did it before 10 years ago, but the bags came back gradually over time. I also was bothered by the loose creepy, wrinkly skin under my eyes. It made applying concealer on my panda eye circles difficult. My makeup was always settling into the fine lines, making the wrinkles more obvious! Dr Kang assured me he will do a procedure to take out excess skin to smoothen out the wrinkles as well.  This sounded good to me, and despite Dr Kang not speaking English, I somehow felt reassured by his earnestness, and sincere manner. 

With that the consultation ended, and Emily took me aside to discuss the price. As my lower blepharoplasty was considered a revision case, and therefore more complicated, the price was higher than for primary lower blepharoplasty. After settling on the final price for the 3 procedures, I paid up and went back to my hotel to rest. Mr surgery was scheduled the very next day. I had already booked the surgery date one month in advance, to get the date of my choice. I had to wire a small deposit over beforehand, to secure this date.


----------



## Heidita

Hi , thanks for sharing&#128522;
Can i ask what type of nose Dr Sud gave you? Thanks


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Day of  Operation:

My first operation was the lower blepharoplasty. I was really scared because I have a phobia of needles, and I was dreading the first local anaesthetic injection, but to my surprise (and delight) they knocked me out before they stuck the LA needle into me.

 I woke up in the middle of the blepharoplasty, and Dr Kang was sewing my lower lid up. I didn't feel any pain, so I remained calm. However, as time went on, the back of my head felt increasingly uncomfortable. I think I have a weirdly shaped skull lol, and was very uncomfortable on the flat operating table, so every time Dr Kang paused in whatever he was doing, I would shift my head's position! I knew I shouldn't be doing it, I mean, what if I displaced a fat pad or something under my eye, lol, and he gone through so much trouble to reposition it, but I couldn't help it.  I think I also traumatised Dr Kang with my constant fidgeting, and he asked what's wrong. I told him the back of my skull hurt, and he was very kind to get the nurse to place a pillow under my head. He then continued sewing carefully, and paused now and then to check, I think for symmetry. Eventually, he finished, and then, he was going on to the facelift next. I did not remember anything else from this point on as I had drifted off to lalaland.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Dear Heidita, Dr Suh gave me such a natural looking nose that most of my friends and colleagues did not know I had a nose job, lol.

On hindsight, I think the swelling made my nose look like my old bulbous nose. It was only a few months later that some people noticed that my bridge was higher.  And only 1 person noticed the tip after 8 months, that it was less shapeless. Also, I think most people were distracted by the amazing blepharoplasty. That one people noticed and complimented on straight away.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Day of  Operation part 2-Nose

I woke up toward the end of the operation as Dr Suh was stitching my nose. Although I felt tugging and sewing, I felt zero pain, so I did not freak out. I noticed that the clock on the wall indicated 7ish. I remembered thinking that this must be Dr Suh' s last operation of the day, and whether he was feeling tired or not. 

Finally, the operation was finished. I sat up and Dr Suh spoke to me. He told me that my case was a difficult case, that 1) my skin was very thin and couldn't stretch much, and 2) my nose cartilage was too little to use, and my ear cartilage was too soft and not suitable to be used too, so he had to use donor cartilage. I think he was trying to let me down gently, in case I had gotten my hopes too high, but at this point, i could find hot tears starting to gather in my eyes. As soon as I gotten to the recovery room, I whipped out my hand phone to check my reflection. It confirmed my worst fears. My nose looked pretty much the same. In my upset state, I did not pay much attention to the compression bandage around my head or the tape under my eyes. I could only see my nose, or what I thought was my old nose. I was upset at myself for having thin unstretchable skin and soft unusable cartilages.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Recovery Phase:

I spent the first night in JW, and was well taken care off. I had drains attached to my head for my facelift. The next morning, Dr Kang came to check on me, and was pleased that I was not as swollen as expected. I felt touched that he bothered to check on me.  I did not feel any pain, just a little discomfort from the compression bandages, and the gauze packing in my nostrils. 

I was discharged and went back to my hotel room to rest. I remembered I sneezed a few times on that day and wondering if I would further ruin the result of the rhinoplasty. 

Over the next few days, I started swelling up, more so on my right side. My head was like a watermelon, and my lips looked like this character on the Muppet Show. I was all Lips. It made eating difficult. Eventually, tthe swelling got so bad that Dr Kang diagnosed I must have a haematoma somewhere, and wheeled me back into the operation theatre to drain it. I remembered crying in the OT because I was afraid that it would end up like my previous boob job, whereby I also had a haematoma drained, but subsequently led to an infection.  However, before I was knocked out, Jay the other English translator comforted me and held my hand.

I woke up to find myself attached to drains and an IV again. Dr Kang said he removed the haematoma, but wanted me to stay the night once more. Again I was well taken care off throughout the night. The nurses came every hour to change ice pack, check the IV and measure my blood pressure.  The next morning, Dr Kang checked on me again and said everything was fine.  I was able to discharge later in the day.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Recovery Phase part 2:

Other than the haematoma, my recovery was smooth. The days passed by in a haze of almost daily visits to JW to change dressings and remove stitches. I remembered gazing jealously at other rhinoplasty patients each time. I could see their nose tips peeking out from under their bandages and splints, but my nose was so short that it was totally covered by the splint.  Talk about nose envy, lol. When I finally got my splint removed, no more surprises there, but it was a little bit higher due to the addition of the bridge. And my nose tip was also a bit longer than my old nose. 

As for Facelift, I could stop wearing the uncomfortable compression bandages after 10 days. I did notice some rope-like swellings on my face under my skin. I did some research, and apparently, they are due to the presence of surgical glue used. They were supposed to go away by itself after a period of time. Dr Kang also assured me that they were nothing to worry about. He also removed the staples on my head personally, and checked on me almost every visit. I am very grateful to Dr Kang for his care. 

On my last visit to JW, Dr Suh came to check on my nose and said everything was fine and healing well. I then asked him when was the earliest time I could have a revision, and he was surprised and asked me if I did not like my nose. Truthfully, it is better than my old nose, but I guess I was hoping for a bigger or more drastic improvement. I was afraid that I might have offended him by asking when I could do revision, but I just had to ask. Anyway, he said I have to give it a year to stretch the skin.  I decided to be patient and give the nose a chance to deswell over the next 12 months. And also for my skin to stretch.  And then I will decide whether I am satisfied with the result or not.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

3 weeks Post Op:

I was still swollen, but I have to say, the facelift and blepharoplasty made me look really young, almost scarily so. I was 42 when i did the procedures, but they took about 10-15 years off my face.  I work in a retail shop, and every day, my regular customers who knew my old face was amazed and all wanted the contact of JW clinic and Dr Kang. Dr Kang removed my eye bags through an incision along the lower eye lid, but his sewing was so fine, and right along the lid, that the scars were minimal, and entirely hidden by the eye lashes.  In fact, he did such an amazing job that no one noticed i did my nose as well. Actually, Dr Suh also did a good job in ensuring symmetry and a natural result. I could only blame my own tissues for not being able to stretch.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

1 Year Post Op - rhinoplasty:

 My nose tip did get more defined over the course of the past year. It started looking good at the 6 month mark,  I know  I shouldn't have gotten my hopes too high up before surgery, but because I watched some bloggers' YouTube videos ( eg Cyndi Soh, Agri Velt, Reei Kok), I thought I could expect a similar result.  On hindsight, it's because these bloggers were already beautiful to begin with, whereas my nose was not good in the first place.

So here I am, back in Seoul, for consultations for a revision. I will post my outcome on another thread.


----------



## jtmc

Hi QueenOfBlades, may I know the mode of payment you made at JW? Reason for asking is they don't advise wire transfer and mentioned that they will keep my passport if I choose wire transfer.


----------



## Heidita

Hi, thank you so much for sharing in such details! Iam have similar problem. But i didnt get it done at JW, iam considering dr suh for my revision... Are you going back dr suh for your nose revision?? Thanks


----------



## Heidita

Hi QueenofBlades, thank you so much for sharing in sucb details!!! I had my nose done before and wasnt happy with the results. I got it done somewhere else and considering dr suh for my nose revision . Are you going back to dr suh for your nose revision? Thanks


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Dear Heidita,   Dr Suh was one of my considerations for my revision, but in the end, I picked Dr Kim Jae Hoon who practices at April 31. I needed to find a surgeon who specialises in correcting upturned noses, and Dr Kim is one of them.  

I have posted my revision experience on another thread if you want to read about it.  I am now 12 days post op.

However, you may definitely consider Dr Suh if you want a natural result. If you want to achieve a particular look, do ask him whether it's achievable or not, so as to manage your expectations.


----------



## Jasthine

Would be nice to know if how much you paid for the whole procedure Thanks in advance! &#128522;


----------



## QueenOfBlades

I paid less than 4 million for my primary rhinoplasty.


----------



## MOTTY26

Wow you are so brave QB! 

I believe FL (SMAS) is not an easy PS... well done u!


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Thanks MOTTY26!  Yes, looking back, i sometimes can't believe I was so brave as to do the Full SMAS facelift. It is really invasive surgery! Luckily my results came out good, thanks to Dr Kang.


----------



## Jasthine

3500-4500 rhino can i ask how much is the total cost of that when you convert it to php money thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## Jasthine

3500-4500 rhino can i ask how much is the total cost of that when you convert it to php money thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Dear Jasthine,

I would estimate 138000 to 150000 Php.


----------



## Heidita

Hi Queenofblades, i did some research avout dr Kim and possitive review most of all. How are you healing now? Do you like your new nose so far? Thanks


----------



## Jasthine

Thanks queen of blades &#128522;


----------



## lucyhoneychurch

Does anyone know about where a foreigner (with poor Korean skills) could go at JW to address problems from surgery? Or who they could talk to? 
I had a really surprisingly awful experience there, all the more so because the reason I chose JW, even though it was significantly more expensive than the other clinics I was considering, was that I thought that they were trustworthy, and that if anything went wrong I could be sure that they'd deal with me decently.
My surgery did go wrong (legitimately, not just me being unhappy with less than extreme results) but as soon as my English consultant had gotten hold of my money, she just gave up all pretense of caring. 
Now I just stay inside and cry all day and I feel hopeless and devastated because no one is listening to me and it seems like there's nothing I can do.


----------



## jtmc

Dear lucyhoneychurch, what happened to you? Is your English consultant a in house from JW? How long have you waited? Maybe you wait for full recovery?


----------



## lucyhoneychurch

My consultant was in-house. I'm actually a bit nervous about sharing full details before trying to go in and see someone again in case they learn about it, recognize me, and use it as a reason not to fix things properly (I really doubt that would happen, but being newly broke and disfigured has led to some paranoia).
I think I'm as fully recovered as I'm going to get - my surgery was just botched, and I really just need someone reasonable there that I can present my case to in a timely fashion. 
The issue is not so much that the surgery went wrong (I knew that there was always a possibility, even with the best surgeons), but how I was treated afterwards. Mostly, I think my consultant is the problem, but since all my communication is through her, I'm feeling very stuck.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Dear Heidi, I am healing well after my revision rhino. The change is minimal and not noticeable to most people, but I am glad I managed to correct the upturned nose. 

Despite the swelling, I do like this version more than the one after my primary rhino.


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Dear Lucyhoneychurch

I am very sorry for your bad experience at JW. How many days post op are you now?  Do you have a friend or family member with you to support and take care of you there?

I had a botched surgery before at a different clinic, so I know how it feels...

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Jamie49

lucyhoneychurch said:


> My consultant was in-house. I'm actually a bit nervous about sharing full details before trying to go in and see someone again in case they learn about it, recognize me, and use it as a reason not to fix things properly (I really doubt that would happen, but being newly broke and disfigured has led to some paranoia).
> I think I'm as fully recovered as I'm going to get - my surgery was just botched, and I really just need someone reasonable there that I can present my case to in a timely fashion.
> The issue is not so much that the surgery went wrong (I knew that there was always a possibility, even with the best surgeons), but how I was treated afterwards. Mostly, I think my consultant is the problem, but since all my communication is through her, I'm feeling very stuck.



That's so scary. What surgery and what doctor?


----------



## Heidita

Hi, Queenofbldades. I hope u recovering well. Which thread did you shared your revision experienced ? I would like to read about it . Thanks


----------



## poohkh

Isnt in JW that you experienced it?? I m planning to do my double eye lid there &#128559;


----------



## QueenOfBlades

Dear Heidi

I'm recovering well so far. I'm still a little swollen but it's getting better day by day.  Now if only I can stay away from all those yummy salty chips and ramen 

I  wrote about my revision experience on this other thread: my PS experience with April 31.


----------



## Sunnysideup77

I have not had surgery at jw clinic but I posted about my consultation experience in another thread (post prices thread) and basically the service was bad. I had high hoped because of the positive comments I saw but even when they are a little busy their true colours will come out. Also they are quite shady with the prices of foreigners - make sure you check the average price of what you want done or they will most likely jack it up like they tried to do with me.


----------



## Jamie49

I agree. Not sure why so many people think dr Suh is that great. I've read a couple blogs and the difference is minimal. But hopefully dr Choi is good for incisional des? He's one of the few doctors I've found that specializes in incisional (the other being dr Kwon but I personally don't like his style) so now I don't know what to do.


----------



## gracexiaio

Is there possible to see any before and after pictures?


----------



## poohkh

Which doc should i go for to do my double eyelid and nose in JW? Thanks so much in advance xx


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi Queen of Blades, so the reason for the revision was that the primary surgery for rhino did not give u the dramatic result u wanted, not because Dr Suh botched your nose in any way?

Thank you so much for the info. 

Also could u confirm that  Dr Suh was unable to correct the upturned appearance? Or Was it because of the swelling then?


----------



## QueenOfBlades

jillyqueen said:


> Hi Queen of Blades, so the reason for the revision was that the primary surgery for rhino did not give u the dramatic result u wanted, not because Dr Suh botched your nose in any way?
> 
> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> Also could u confirm that  Dr Suh was unable to correct the upturned appearance? Or Was it because of the swelling then?



Dear jillyqueen

My primary rhino was not botched in any way. I went for a revision because I have a certain look that I wanted to achieve, and I wasn't able to achieve this look fully first time round.  I was told after the operation that my skin was too thin and couldn't stretch.

My goals  were 1)to achieve satisfactory correction of upturned nose 2)increase tip projection  3) improve bridge height 4) reduce bulbosity 
 Goals 1 and 2 were not fully met due to my tissue limitations.
So I waited  1 full year for my skin to stretch, before I went for my revision.


----------



## Eggnohgg

Hey guys!
I was wondering if anyone did mandible reduction(square jaw reduction) or double eyelids at JW? I want to go there but I'm scared that the end result will end up bad. I have been reading too many botched stories, but I really want to get the 2 surgeries. 
Also, my mother wants to get accusculpt/lipo(under chin area) and laser(freckle removal on her whole face), do you guys know if they are good at doing those procedures? I've been looking online but not many results came up 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## krispy21

Hi 
Anyone have experience with Dr Kang Hong Dae from JW? I was recommend to have my procedures done by Dr Kang for Ptosis correction with double eyelid + epicanthoplasty because was told that what Dr Kang is good at.


----------



## kkttyy

Eggnohgg said:


> Hey guys!
> I was wondering if anyone did mandible reduction(square jaw reduction) or double eyelids at JW? I want to go there but I'm scared that the end result will end up bad. I have been reading too many botched stories, but I really want to get the 2 surgeries.
> Also, my mother wants to get accusculpt/lipo(under chin area) and laser(freckle removal on her whole face), do you guys know if they are good at doing those procedures? I've been looking online but not many results came up
> Thanks for reading!



I am also interested in acuscuplt, please let me know if there's any information on this


----------



## Tyler_Durden

Just landed in Seoul. Having consultation with JW soon


----------



## dlee516

Tyler_Durden said:


> Just landed in Seoul. Having consultation with JW soon



Hope to hear from you soon! And good luck!  btw..Anyone planning to go to JW for surgery around mid September? Would love to have a companion to go with as I will be going alone. Would be able to share cost for hotel and maybe get more discount if we go together


----------



## GypsyMary

dlee516 said:


> Hope to hear from you soon! And good luck!  btw..Anyone planning to go to JW for surgery around mid September? Would love to have a companion to go with as I will be going alone. Would be able to share cost for hotel and maybe get more discount if we go together


Hi! I just sent you a private message. I'm also thinking of having Rhinoplasty and a mini v-line at JW for mid September. Anybody else out there? I'm a bit nervous about traveling to a foreign country by myself, and I don't speak any Korean.


----------



## popcorndreams

Got my eyes done at JW and getting my stitches out today. I'll post my experience soon.


----------



## dlee516

popcorndreams said:


> Got my eyes done at JW and getting my stitches out today. I'll post my experience soon.


Hi Popcorndreams, 
which doctor did you get for your eyes?


----------



## popcorndreams

dlee516 said:


> Hi Popcorndreams,
> which doctor did you get for your eyes?


Dr. Choi, you can message me if you have any questions!


----------



## Jamie49

popcorndreams said:


> Got my eyes done at JW and getting my stitches out today. I'll post my experience soon.


I look forward to it!


----------



## shineniaa

So I recently contacted JW and set up consultation and they're quoting me a total of 10-11k for partial incision des and primary rhino for just tip/alar... Does anyone else have experiences with these high prices and I was wondering if it would be possible/easy to bargain it down once actually in Korea?


----------



## krispy21

popcorndreams said:


> Got my eyes done at JW and getting my stitches out today. I'll post my experience soon.


Hi can i ask how much you paid?


----------



## missj93

shineniaa said:


> So I recently contacted JW and set up consultation and they're quoting me a total of 10-11k for partial incision des and primary rhino for just tip/alar... Does anyone else have experiences with these high prices and I was wondering if it would be possible/easy to bargain it down once actually in Korea?


I paid 12mil KRW for partial incision DES, primary rhino and sliding genioplasty all together. And I did it with all the head doctors too (Dr. Choi, Suh and Lee). 10-11k is way too high since the genioplasty alone cost $5-6k


----------



## laceylover

Does anyone know if JW's surgeons are Board Certified surgeons? I asked them via Kakao- they said they have not put it on the internet because they don't want other people to copy.... i'm confused on why would you not put this important information on your website... ???? does any one know?


----------



## Elliepoo

Hey everyone,

I've been a lurker for months and months and never thought I would write a post but I wanted to get my JW story off my chest and possibly get help finding a new clinic for my REVISION. 

I got my nose done 5 months ago at JW by Dr Suh. I booked a consultation and the surgery a month ahead of time with the consultant because I was so sure that it was the only clinic for me according to all the research I did. 

When I arrived at 10 am the consultant was confused when I said I had a surgery scheduled. She left and came back and said I only had a consultation reserved so I showed her my receipt for the $500 deposit. She comes back 10 mins later and suddenly they have room for me... Maybe they bumped someone? I don't know but I was panicking the whole time because I only had 7.5 more days in Korea. 

Fast forward to aftercare. It's not bad but I practically had to beg for the complimentary hair washes. As in she questioned me every time I asked and even looked at my hair to check if it dirty enough to be washed. Another thing is there are two nurses that do the stitch removal and hair washes there and let's just say one of them is gentle and one is not. It became a running joke between my bf and me every time she would be the one to call out my name. My cast was pulled off without that gentle q tip thing you see them do in the videos. She didn't even have a mask on like the other did. And when it came to stitch removal day... I had tears running down the right side of my face  because your nose is connected to your eyes and she was just going to town on those stitches. She even forgot to remove the one on the tip of my nose so I had to walk back and she removed it while I was standing. She and her co worker were chatting about something and she couldn't wait to get back to the conversation I guess. Btw she never cleaned the outside of my nose so I had dried blood spots all over it that I cleaned myself when I got back to the hotel.

Anyway, the main problem was that after the cast removal I noticed my implant was deviated to my right side. I sent pictures and kakaoed the consultant and she just brushed it off as swelling but every day until stitch removal I kept thinking something was wrong. While I was there waiting for my hair wash the consultant says Dr suh will be unavailable to check my nose after stitch removal and if it was ok if another dr checked it. I was upset and said no because I knew my nose was crooked and I paid for dr suh. She said she somehow messed up the scheduling and realized he would be at a seminar. We waited for 30 mins for her to figure it out with him and I think he might have gone in on his day off or before the seminar but I got to see him on my 7th day. 

The moment he entered the room he puts his hands on my nose and starts pushing the implant to the center saying it was deviated. Big I told you so moment! It hurt too! They blamed it on me sleeping on my right side which I already knew not to do so I never did! After he left I asked the consultant if taping it for a little bit longer would keep it in place but she said that it would cause swelling... I just thought "huh??" But fine. 

I flew to Southeast Asia to visit family and every other minute I would stare at my nose in the mirror and think it was still deviated. I sent lots of pictures to the consultant and she kept dismissing them saying it was swelling again. Finally I had enough and told her to show the pictures to dr suh. The next day (the day before we were supposed to fly back to Canada) she says he saw and he says to come back to Korea and get it adjusted or I could go to their clinic in Vietnam if that was more convenient, which didn't make sense cause vietnam was farther than Korea was at the time. He said he was going to adjust it and but a cast back on for a few days which was my first suggestion that she replied with the bs about it causing a bigger problem! 

So the day that I should've spent with family was spent on the phone with Korean air trying to get tickets to go back to Korea and new tickets back to Canada. Extra $2k+ !!!!! 

I got my nose back in a cast for two days and on my last day he said it was fine now but I insisted on another taping to keep it in place during the very long journey back home. I even asked him about the horizontal line I had on the bridge where the implant begins but he said it was just a wrinkle I already had. I'm in my 20's so now it wasn't a wrinkle but thankfully it was just swelling. Comes back when I get hot and my nose turns pink though. 

At the end of it the consultant said I could have a "vitamin injection" which I'm guessing was just vitamin c for whitening or something. I said ok but I didn't realize it was administered through an IV and it would last an hour... I wanted to get out of there already after all that happened so it wasn't worth it in my opinion.

I trusted the dr even after everything but in my gut I still felt that the implant was crooked but my flight was in a few hours. 

Ever since I got back home a few months ago I've been staring at my nose every free second that I have because the implant is still crooked. It curves where my old hump (which I can still feel a little of) and before the tip. It's all I can think about. Nobody else has noticed but I've only told by bf of course. It's not obvious until you take a picture or you look really close. I don't know why this happened. Every day I go "why me? Korea is so far!" but I guess that is the risk we are all willing to take as foreigners, especially coming all the way from North America. 

Btw I got alar reduction, silicone bride, and ear cartilage on my tip. I asked for a straight nose which I got but even without the crooked implant I'm not quite happy with the nose. My family was honest and said what I was thinking when I first saw my new nose which was, "dammit! it looks the same!" Dr suh does very natural work so if you want a dramatic change then perhaps looks elsewhere. The only thing I like is that because of the alarplasty my width has improved. 

Now I am planning to go back early next year for a revision when my nose job is a year old and I don't know which clinic to go with. I did so much research before and JW was my choice and now I'm so overwhelmed by all the negative and positive reviews and the limited information we get as foreigners, not to mention the inflated prices compared to the locals!

Right now I have view, laprin, and the line in mind but still looking of course. The line got back to me asking for personal info like nationality, age, etc. I thought it was strange until I realized it is probably so they can gauge how much they can rip us off, depending on where we're from and all. I replied and said I am Korean (I'm not) and they haven't replied back LOL. 

While I'm Korea I am also interested in getting DES and a BA. So I am trying to find a clinic that does all three surgeries well. 

I was thinking of JW and contacted them but I honestly have a bad taste in my mouth after the weird service and of course the effed up implant. I sent many pictures to the consultant and this time without the swelling excuse the deviation is still apparent and she didn't deny it. However, she said I would have to pay $4k to get a revision if I wanted the implant to be replaced and not to simply be adjusted again. I also got quoted the usual high prices for the other two surgeries i wanted.

So there's my story. I can't wait to get my nose fixed so I can move on with my life and stop obsessing about which angles it does or doesn't look crooked in. I chose JW because they didn't seem to have any bad reviews so that's why I was hesitant about writing about my experience. Am I really the first unhappy JW patient?

I am super private and debated for a week on whether to write this so please understand that I don't really want to post pictures. 

Also, If anyone has any recent info on the line and laprin and their pricing or have any suggestions on clinics please let me know


----------



## Elliepoo

I forgot to ask if anybody that has had their hump shaved and added silicone on top can still feel a little bit of the hump? Cause I can. I asked dr suh why and he just dismissed it as swelling. I also noticed my stitches on each alar looked different and I brought that up too and asked if it was ok and he dismissed that too. Now one side has healed with a faint  scar and the other one not so much.

I wanted to add another example of the consultant always trying to hustle:
I asked dr suh if there was a special scar cream they had that I could get and they talked amongst themselves for a bit and the nurse came back with a tiny tube and the consultant said it was $65. What??! So I looked at the ingredients and I said, "this is literally sunscreen. No thanks it's too expensive." So the consultant right away said, "Ok $50 then!" 
LOL 
Still didn't get it btw


----------



## tt009015

Elliepoo said:


> I forgot to ask if anybody that has had their hump shaved and added silicone on top can still feel a little bit of the hump? Cause I can. I asked dr suh why and he just dismissed it as swelling. I also noticed my stitches on each alar looked different and I brought that up too and asked if it was ok and he dismissed that too. Now one side has healed with a faint  scar and the other one not so much.
> 
> I wanted to add another example of the consultant always trying to hustle:
> I asked dr suh if there was a special scar cream they had that I could get and they talked amongst themselves for a bit and the nurse came back with a tiny tube and the consultant said it was $65. What??! So I looked at the ingredients and I said, "this is literally sunscreen. No thanks it's too expensive." So the consultant right away said, "Ok $50 then!"
> LOL
> Still didn't get it btw


They are so sketchy. I am going to Trend in a week and I hope the results will be good. I'll let you know~


----------



## oreocream

Elliepoo said:


> I forgot to ask if anybody that has had their hump shaved and added silicone on top can still feel a little bit of the hump? Cause I can. I asked dr suh why and he just dismissed it as swelling. I also noticed my stitches on each alar looked different and I brought that up too and asked if it was ok and he dismissed that too. Now one side has healed with a faint  scar and the other one not so much.



I did the exact same thing (shave + silicone) with Dr. Lee at View Clinic. No hump whatsoever, just a smooth curve. Alar scars were barely there 1 week post-op and right now (3 months) they're pretty much non-existent. I don't know why the hump can still be on your nose, it should not be there.


----------



## jnoseye

I am considering JW, because reading this forum for a while the comments about JW were quite positive, but after little break from this forum, reading this thread latest comments make me little hesitate. Can someone, who still considering JW share their thoughts? Can more people post JW prices so people can compare? How about the english consultants they have?


----------



## snowberry93

Hi, I am considering to do my DES revision at JW. I was quoted 3-3.5 M for Incisional DES revision, I think it's quite a rip off. Could anyone tell me how much it cost to do revision only without ptosis? Thank you so much!


----------



## hanahearts

Hey guys! I'm new here so please correct me if this is not the place to post. Anyway, I am planning a trip to Korea for next April to get a primary rhinoplasty, and up until this point had my heart set on Dr Suh of JW. The majority of this thread reinforced this, until the last couple of pages. It seems people are beginning to doubt Dr Suh? I understand that even the greatest and most experienced of surgeons will at some point or another produce a 'botched' job or unsatisfactory results,  as no one is perfect and statistically speaking in such a long career one is bound to produce a bad job here and there. Despite this it has shaken my resolve, and I have read some good experiences of rhinoplasty from Dream and April31 while browsing the forum, so I am starting to consider them too. I almost feel like I'm back to square one. Due to time constraints I plan to book my surgery before arrival in Korea as I do not have enough time to have multiple consultations and hope that I get lucky and they can book me in quickly. 

I was wondering if anyone is able or willing to provide more insight into this situation, or offer any advice? One of the main reasons I was set on Dr Suh was his work on non-Asian patients, as I myself am Caucasian and have what you may call a 'roman nose', so I am looking for a surgeon who is also skilled in nose reductions.

 Everyone seems so helpful and knowledgeable on this forum, any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## oreocream

Dr. Suh seems experienced and famous for rhinoplasty, but I think his style is geared towards "natural" rather than "dramatic", so one may find the end result being not much different from the original. That's the main reason why I struck off JW in the first place.


----------



## seojunie

Hi ladies, xxx seeking ladies with bulbous nose which corrected their nose to review on the clinics i researched on. JW is my current choice now.

*Surgeries needed:* Nose reduction (definitely)  & maybe ptosis + lateral cantho for eyes if budget allows ( i already had double eyelids)
*Problem:* i have a nose with high nose bridge but appears too big form the side and too long from the front as i have a small face + short chin. This has been bothering me since young. So the nose surgeries i need are much more complicated (nose reduction) than the common surgery of inserting an implant. Have read so many forums and blogs but not many cases of people with same nose as me  

Thus after reading purse forum i shortlisted the popular ones and sent my photos to jw, banobagi, id and pitangui  and whatsapped Dream. Writing down my review of their email replies & quotes here and hopefully can help ladies who are still researching:

*1) JW* - no1 choice for now as i understand the main surgeon for nose Dr Suh is really skillful & rhino is his expertise. however there were not enough b&a of noses like me online.
they suggested: " *Osteotomy* to narrow the nasal bone and* bulbous tip *and then *correct the hanging columella to reduce long nose appearance*.  No need to increase height with silicon,  *Cost: 6million-6.5million won*
_- i like that they specify the exact procedures needed for me instead of just telling me i need a rhino._
*
2) Banobagi - *2nd choice as i like that they have recovery rooms and guest rooms just in their hospital so it makes planning of accomodation easier. con: saw some forumer says they are not good at nose; only facial contouring.
they suggested 2 procedures: *bulbous nose correction *- *cost 6,050,000 KRW *and also *chin implant 3,850,000 KRW ~ 4,400,000 KRW*
_- their email reply was short and didnt specify the exact steps to correct my nose as compared to JW thus i find it abit vague for me to understand_
*
3) ID -* they suggested 'Barbie line nose surgery' (Bridge augmentation + Tipplasty) which i guess is their trademark procedure. but im not sure about their bridge augmentation as JW consultant mentioned that i already had a high bridge.
*Rhinoplasty with osteotomy - starts at 5.5 million KRW (5300 USD)*
_- impressed with their long and  detailed replies with links to FAQ, before and afters and surgical steps._
*
4) Pitangui - *saw one blogger with bulbous nose who went to this place and results was indeed a smaller nose but doesnt look natural. however the biggest drawback is that i  read many bad reviews that Doctor is snobbish and will only consult you for 5 mins  
they suggested* Reductive rhinoplasty + Nose bridge augmentation + Nose tiplasty projection with ear cartilage + Bulbous nose tip correction + Alar base reduction - cost 4.5million krw*
-_ their quote is the cheapest with so many procedures and i was really impressed with their personable email replies which was very long and super detailed explaining the surgical step!_
*
5) Dream - *i whatsapped them instead of email as i couldnt find their email.
their reply was very vague- that i needed a nose reduction with open rhino - thats it. Cost* 7.7mil KRW. *and when i ask them for the actual procedures needed for my open rhino their reply was "it depends on everyone's need. that cannot be decided until you see the doc"- i was super turned off by this reply, you quoted a price tag of 7.7mil krw without knowing what was needed for my open rhino; how do you derived this price???thus i feel they are not sincere at all and Dream is OUT.


----------



## pauly

So is Dr Choi at JW good or not? I'm totally confuse here. His price for incisional + ptosis is double others .this is foe eyelid surgery


----------



## dlee516

pauly said:


> So is Dr Choi at JW good or not? I'm totally confuse here. His price for incisional + ptosis is double others .this is foe eyelid surgery


Hi Pauly, I just did incisional double eyelid with ptosis surgery and rhinoplasty at JW last month. I personally like the outcome of my eyes.. Dr. Choi was my surgeon  I actually created a blog.. you can go check it out.. its escapingxordinary.blogspot.com.. I will update my post op photos soon


----------



## fairybox

I am looking to contact JW for surgery in summer 2017, does anyone know how early in advance I should contact the clinics / pay deposit? Thanks!


----------



## pauly

dlee516 said:


> Hi Pauly, I just did incisional double eyelid with ptosis surgery and rhinoplasty at JW last month. I personally like the outcome of my eyes.. Dr. Choi was my surgeon  I actually created a blog.. you can go check it out.. its escapingxordinary.blogspot.com.. I will update my post op photos soon





dlee516 said:


> Hi Pauly, I just did incisional double eyelid with ptosis surgery and rhinoplasty at JW last month. I personally like the outcome of my eyes.. Dr. Choi was my surgeon  I actually created a blog.. you can go check it out.. its escapingxordinary.blogspot.com.. I will update my post op photos soon


Hi  Dlee516,  thanks for that ! Are you Asian and monolid eyes? The costs is double that of others and so caught me wondering. Also there is some complaints on JW which I don't know exactly what...and so wondering if I should book a consultation with JW.  Did you do everything that they recommended for eyes?


----------



## pauly

dlee516 said:


> Hi Pauly, I just did incisional double eyelid with ptosis surgery and rhinoplasty at JW last month. I personally like the outcome of my eyes.. Dr. Choi was my surgeon  I actually created a blog.. you can go check it out.. its escapingxordinary.blogspot.com.. I will update my post op photos soon


----------



## pauly

@Dlee - saw your blog. Ur eyes are big to begin with. Very nice eyes after op too. Tried to leave a comment on ur blog but not sure why can't post. Can I have your KakaoTalk ID? Mine is Pauly


----------



## pauly

jtmc said:


> Dear lucyhoneychurch, what happened to you? Is your English consultant a in house from JW? How long have you waited? Maybe you wait for full recovery?


Hi .. just saw your post. Did you solve your problems eventually? What was your surgery? It helps potential patients if you can share else it's meaningless to post here as this forum is for people to share the positive and negative so others can gain from your experience... I hope you are well now


----------



## pauly

popcorndreams said:


> Dr. Choi, you can message me if you have any questions!


Can I discuss your experience on eyelid surgery with Dr Choi? My KakaoTalk ID is Pauly


----------



## dlee516

pauly said:


> @Dlee - saw your blog. Ur eyes are big to begin with. Very nice eyes after op too. Tried to leave a comment on ur blog but not sure why can't post. Can I have your KakaoTalk ID? Mine is Pauly


I haven't post my post op photos lol.. how did you see my post op photos? I think I added you on kakao... if not you can add me at debbielee516


----------



## Stormtrooper

seojunie said:


> Hi ladies, anyone planning to go Korea to do ps at the *end of november or first 2 weeks of december *this year? i am planning to go alone.  finding companions here to support each other through the journey  and also seeking ladies with bulbous nose which corrected their nose to review on the clinics i researched on. JW is my current choice now.
> 
> *Surgeries needed:* Nose reduction (definitely)  & maybe ptosis + lateral cantho for eyes if budget allows ( i already had double eyelids)
> *Problem:* i have a nose with high nose bridge but appears too big form the side and too long from the front as i have a small face + short chin. This has been bothering me since young. So the nose surgeries i need are much more complicated (nose reduction) than the common surgery of inserting an implant. Have read so many forums and blogs but not many cases of people with same nose as me
> 
> Thus after reading purse forum i shortlisted the popular ones and sent my photos to jw, banobagi, id and pitangui  and whatsapped Dream. Writing down my review of their email replies & quotes here and hopefully can help ladies who are still researching:
> 
> *1) JW* - no1 choice for now as i understand the main surgeon for nose Dr Suh is really skillful & rhino is his expertise. however there were not enough b&a of noses like me online.
> they suggested: " *Osteotomy* to narrow the nasal bone and* bulbous tip *and then *correct the hanging columella to reduce long nose appearance*.  No need to increase height with silicon,  *Cost: 6million-6.5million won*
> _- i like that they specify the exact procedures needed for me instead of just telling me i need a rhino._
> *
> 2) Banobagi - *2nd choice as i like that they have recovery rooms and guest rooms just in their hospital so it makes planning of accomodation easier. con: saw some forumer says they are not good at nose; only facial contouring.
> they suggested 2 procedures: *bulbous nose correction *- *cost 6,050,000 KRW *and also *chin implant 3,850,000 KRW ~ 4,400,000 KRW*
> _- their email reply was short and didnt specify the exact steps to correct my nose as compared to JW thus i find it abit vague for me to understand_
> *
> 3) ID -* they suggested 'Barbie line nose surgery' (Bridge augmentation + Tipplasty) which i guess is their trademark procedure. but im not sure about their bridge augmentation as JW consultant mentioned that i already had a high bridge.
> *Rhinoplasty with osteotomy - starts at 5.5 million KRW (5300 USD)*
> _- impressed with their long and  detailed replies with links to FAQ, before and afters and surgical steps._
> *
> 4) Pitangui - *saw one blogger with bulbous nose who went to this place and results was indeed a smaller nose but doesnt look natural. however the biggest drawback is that i  read many bad reviews that Doctor is snobbish and will only consult you for 5 mins
> they suggested* Reductive rhinoplasty + Nose bridge augmentation + Nose tiplasty projection with ear cartilage + Bulbous nose tip correction + Alar base reduction - cost 4.5million krw*
> -_ their quote is the cheapest with so many procedures and i was really impressed with their personable email replies which was very long and super detailed explaining the surgical step!_
> *
> 5) Dream - *i whatsapped them instead of email as i couldnt find their email.
> their reply was very vague- that i needed a nose reduction with open rhino - thats it. Cost* 7.7mil KRW. *and when i ask them for the actual procedures needed for my open rhino their reply was "it depends on everyone's need. that cannot be decided until you see the doc"- i was super turned off by this reply, you quoted a price tag of 7.7mil krw without knowing what was needed for my open rhino; how do you derived this price???thus i feel they are not sincere at all and Dream is OUT.



Hi I am going to JW at the end of November leaving 12/12, getting eyes and nose done, maybe fat grafting but not sure.
Are you still going?
Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## dolli3

Hi, I've been lurking around the forums for quite a while now but this is the first time I've posted anything. I've been planning to get a primary rhinoplasty + tip plasty in korea around next april and I'm completely torn between Dr. Suh of JW and Dr. Kim of April 31. In the beginning I was quite set on doing the surgery with Dr. Suh as I've seen pretty good reviews both on here and from youtube bloggers until I recently came across negative reviews on this thread and that leaves me in doubt. I've also heard really great things about April 31 but there aren't that many reviews or BA photos out there for me to decide on, and I'm not quite sure what style of nose Dr. Kim does. I'm aiming for a natural look, but obviously would like to see some change from my original nose lol.

Would anyone be able to give me some advice? Anything at all would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## jnoseye

dolli3 said:


> Hi, I've been lurking around the forums for quite a while now but this is the first time I've posted anything. I've been planning to get a primary rhinoplasty + tip plasty in korea around next april and I'm completely torn between Dr. Suh of JW and Dr. Kim of April 31. In the beginning I was quite set on doing the surgery with Dr. Suh as I've seen pretty good reviews both on here and from youtube bloggers until I recently came across negative reviews on this thread and that leaves me in doubt. I've also heard really great things about April 31 but there aren't that many reviews or BA photos out there for me to decide on, and I'm not quite sure what style of nose Dr. Kim does. I'm aiming for a natural look, but obviously would like to see some change from my original nose lol.
> 
> Would anyone be able to give me some advice? Anything at all would be appreciated! Thanks so much!



There are mixed reviews of April31 and Jw, but April31 price is high according to this forum. Both clinic seems to be popular in rhinos including Dream, but it also has mixed reviews. Can someone give more opinion of Jw?


----------



## wyners

I just did my walk-in eyes consultation with Dr Kang at JW yesterday. I was asking for Dr Choi Hong Lim for eyes consultation, but, unfortunately, he's unavailable. Anyway, the consultation went quite well. Jay was my English translator, he quoted me a whopping USD$3700 for ptosis correction and USD$2400 for full incision; Furthermore, i will have to wait for 2 weeks if i want Dr Choi to operate on my eyes. The price is definitely too high now, it's even more expensive than Tieum clinic, which is ridiculous!


----------



## fairybox

I got quoted £1500 British pounds for incisional double eyelid, although I don't know if it was lower because I also wanted lateral canthoplasty done or because I messaged them a long time in advance ~


----------



## jnoseye

wyners said:


> I just did my walk-in eyes consultation with Dr Kang at JW yesterday. I was asking for Dr Choi Hong Lim for eyes consultation, but, unfortunately, he's unavailable. Anyway, the consultation went quite well. Jay was my English translator, he quoted me a whopping USD$3700 for ptosis correction and USD$2400 for full incision; Furthermore, i will have to wait for 2 weeks if i want Dr Choi to operate on my eyes. The price is definitely too high now, it's even more expensive than Tieum clinic, which is ridiculous!



What do you mean by full incision?


----------



## wyners

jnoseye said:


> What do you mean by full incision?


Double eyelid full incisional method


----------



## pauly

jnoseye said:


> What do you mean by full incision?


This is quite ridiculous! They quoted me usd 3400 for both ptosis and incisional des


----------



## tt009015

pauly said:


> This is quite ridiculous! They quoted me usd 3400 for both ptosis and incisional des


isnt 3400 a good price


----------



## pauly

pauly said:


> This is quite ridiculous! They quoted me usd 3400 for both ptosis and incisional des


Yes- I was referring to wynets' quote as being ridiculous. I wonder why they give such vast difference in quotes. Who would give more natural look for for eyes- MVP or JW?


----------



## Jexxi Suen

pauly said:


> Yes- I was referring to wynets' quote as being ridiculous. I wonder why they give such vast difference in quotes. Who would give more natural look for for eyes- MVP or JW?


Isn't $3,700 USD is okay price???i mean i went to many clinics before and prices all different but you can't just say it is expansive because like everything
if the doctor is good than prices are high but if doctors are not good then prices will be low.. when I went to some unknown clinics they quoted me really really low prices but I didnt do my surgery there because I just can't pick the clinic with only reason of "low price"


----------



## iJUSTloveYOU

pginagina said:


> OMG what a wonderful review. I was considering either Pitangui, GNG, or JW. I feel like ID Hospital and Dream are both inconsistent in these forums, so I worry about that. I know theyre both big hospitals and all, but I feel like going more the safe route. I heard JW markets a lot to foreigners though, so i wonder how they're doing with locals?? Pitangui seems ok but their English representative cant seem to understand simple questions, and they're not very quick to answer. I am leaning a little towards GNG, but they have like NOTHING in English. Most is in Korean, but I heard that the hospital, itself, specializes in primarily eyes and nose both aesthetically and medically. DECISIONS DECISIONSSS
> 
> Anyone else got anymore feedback


I've had des at JW 3 weeks ago. I'm still waiting for my final results to make a comment on my experience so I've stayed quiet on this forum for now. But if you have any specific questions about jw you could pm me and I could try to give u my opinion


----------



## pauly

iJUSTloveYOU said:


> I've had des at JW 3 weeks ago. I'm still waiting for my final results to make a comment on my experience so I've stayed quiet on this forum for now. But if you have any specific questions about jw you could pm me and I could try to give u my opinion


Pls kk me.iD is Pauly.. what's urs? Desperate to chat


----------



## trufflegogo

My friend did her nose there but she had to do it again. She ended up doing her second time here too and charged her for it. I know if they mess up, they should reoperate without having to charge. I dont know if all korean hospitals are like that or what


----------



## fairybox

trufflegogo said:


> My friend did her nose there but she had to do it again. She ended up doing her second time here too and charged her for it. I know if they mess up, they should reoperate without having to charge. I dont know if all korean hospitals are like that or what


What happened to her nose first time round? :0


----------



## trufflegogo

fairybox said:


> What happened to her nose first time round? :0


I wish I knew the details. It was a few years back, and I'm afraid to ask cause i think its a sensitive topic for her LOL. I think thye didn't make it straight the first time or something. Sorry, I wish I could input more ><


----------



## fairybox

trufflegogo said:


> I wish I knew the details. It was a few years back, and I'm afraid to ask cause i think its a sensitive topic for her LOL. I think thye didn't make it straight the first time or something. Sorry, I wish I could input more ><


Lol it's okay - I wouldn't wanna talk about a failed nose job either :s


----------



## Tuxedo

Jexxi Suen said:


> Isn't $3,700 USD is okay price???i mean i went to many clinics before and prices all different but you can't just say it is expansive because like everything
> if the doctor is good than prices are high but if doctors are not good then prices will be low.. when I went to some unknown clinics they quoted me really really low prices but I didnt do my surgery there because I just can't pick the clinic with only reason of "low price"


My experience is that different interpreter will quote different price, I tried with two different interpreters in the same clinic and the quote is different for the same procedure, my bold guess is the interpreter (most likely the one you have initial contact with and the one convinces you made up your mind to go for the surgery) will receive commission from each procedure; therefore, the quote are different.


----------



## pauly

Tuxedo said:


> My experience is that different interpreter will quote different price, I tried with two different interpreters in the same clinic and the quote is different for the same procedure, my bold guess is the interpreter (most likely the one you have initial contact with and the one convinces you made up your mind to go for the surgery) will receive commission from each procedure; therefore, the quote are different.


Yes .. I think you are right.. Emily is quite reasonable while it seems that jay quotes high


----------



## ton0011

Is it certain that theres always a long wait for dr choi? Would a deposit be worth it? Deposit is $500 usd and they will only return $250 :/


----------



## Jexxi Suen

trufflegogo said:


> I wish I knew the details. It was a few years back, and I'm afraid to ask cause i think its a sensitive topic for her LOL. I think thye didn't make it straight the first time or something. Sorry, I wish I could input more ><


Korean reoperation from same clinic systems are quite different because based on my experience it is depends on the how it happened and what happened
if it is surgical fault than they will cover for it but if it is naturally deviated due to their bone structure or some kind of trauma he/she had then there will be some charges
that is what interpreter told me when I had my second surgery from the same clinic I had from the previous operation


----------



## Jamie49

fairybox said:


> I am looking to contact JW for surgery in summer 2017, does anyone know how early in advance I should contact the clinics / pay deposit? Thanks!


PM me if you still plan on going! I'm going Mid May 2017, and JW is top three on my list for des.


----------



## loverly

trufflegogo said:


> My friend did her nose there but she had to do it again. She ended up doing her second time here too and charged her for it. I know if they mess up, they should reoperate without having to charge. I dont know if all korean hospitals are like that or what


same here....................


----------



## holly huynh

loverly said:


> same here....................


Loverly, you are saying JW charged you for a revision as well?


----------



## Cindy@0217

What happen to your nose did it fail or something wrong with it since i am planning to do my rhinoplasty soon in the future I am consulting with someone right now and my top choice is jw without a doubt but after I saw 2 bad reviews I am having second doubt right now is it Dr. suh who did the surgery sorry if it something uncomfortable for you to talk about but I really don't want to end badly when my parent don't even want me to do it if you don't talk privately let me know I will give you my email


----------



## Cindy@0217

I mean publicly not privately in the last sentence


----------



## shingirl

can someone who had done your nose share your pictures with me via kakao? vivivava88
im going over in Nov 2017 and is looking for girls to share the apartment/hotel with so we can take care of each other


----------



## DollXo23

I've decided to get Rhinoplasty at JW this summer. I'm using DocFinder (knowing the prices are inflated) simply because I want to make the entire process as carefree as possible. I wanted more of a "surgery vacation" so I'm staying longer than 10 days to experience Seoul.

I was given a quote of 7.5-8mil KRW for Osteotomy Rhinoplasty, Bulbous Tip Reduction, and Alar reduction. I'm mixed race (Black/Asian) and want a more "dramatic" change to a small Barbie like nose. 

Out of all of the clinics I was looking at JW was the most expensive, but I felt the most comfortable so far with my decision in going with them.  Am I being over charged *too* much though? I haven't seen too many people on here pay that much for only a "nose job". It's detering me from maybe getting a chin while I am there too.


----------



## fairybox

DollXo23 said:


> I've decided to get Rhinoplasty at JW this summer. I'm using DocFinder (knowing the prices are inflated) simply because I want to make the entire process as carefree as possible. I wanted more of a "surgery vacation" so I'm staying longer than 10 days to experience Seoul.
> 
> I was given a quote of 7.5-8mil KRW for Osteotomy Rhinoplasty, Bulbous Tip Reduction, and Alar reduction. I'm mixed race (Black/Asian) and want a more "dramatic" change to a small Barbie like nose.
> 
> Out of all of the clinics I was looking at JW was the most expensive, but I felt the most comfortable so far with my decision in going with them.  Am I being over charged *too* much though? I haven't seen too many people on here pay that much for only a "nose job". It's detering me from maybe getting a chin while I am there too.


Hiya, they quoted me 5-5.5mil for rhinoplasty (bridge + tip)


----------



## Kebro

DollXo23 said:


> I've decided to get Rhinoplasty at JW this summer. I'm using DocFinder (knowing the prices are inflated) simply because I want to make the entire process as carefree as possible. I wanted more of a "surgery vacation" so I'm staying longer than 10 days to experience Seoul.
> 
> I was given a quote of 7.5-8mil KRW for Osteotomy Rhinoplasty, Bulbous Tip Reduction, and Alar reduction. I'm mixed race (Black/Asian) and want a more "dramatic" change to a small Barbie like nose.
> 
> Out of all of the clinics I was looking at JW was the most expensive, but I felt the most comfortable so far with my decision in going with them.  Am I being over charged *too* much though? I haven't seen too many people on here pay that much for only a "nose job". It's detering me from maybe getting a chin while I am there too.


I got quoted 7-7.5 million won for the same procedures from JW, so it still sounds reasonable.


----------



## DollXo23

fairybox said:


> Hiya, they quoted me 5-5.5mil for rhinoplasty (bridge + tip)





Kebro said:


> I got quoted 7-7.5 million won for the same procedures from JW, so it still sounds reasonable.


Thanks! Looks like it is about the same. Hopefully I can negotiate it down some ^.^"


----------



## Jexxi Suen

DollXo23 said:


> Thanks! Looks like it is about the same. Hopefully I can negotiate it down some ^.^"


If you go through agency there will be hard to get discount though?


----------



## anteos

Havent done any surgery with jw yet. But so far theyre nice and informative. For now is my 2nd choice


----------



## DollXo23

I honestly don't know. They say that they will help negotiate the price, but even without a discount I am still saving money than doing it in my home country. I just want to be happy after.


----------



## MY56

DollXo23 said:


> I honestly don't know. They say that they will help negotiate the price, but even without a discount I am still saving money than doing it in my home country. I just want to be happy after.



You are dreaming the agency will help negotiate the price.   If you paid $500 deposit for the surgery slot, forget about negotiating lower price but higher price.


----------



## DollXo23

I don't think I am being unrealistic. Personally, I am fine accepting the price as is. If they help me get a discount great. If they don't oh well. Results matter more than price.


----------



## MY56

DollXo23 said:


> I don't think I am being unrealistic. Personally, I am fine accepting the price as is. If they help me get a discount great. If they don't oh well. Results matter more than price.



What are you going to do if after consultation with doctor and the clinic say has to be, say 1000 USD more?   JW likes to quote in USD consistently.   It is not a rule that    High price = High quality result


----------



## DollXo23

MY56 said:


> What are you going to do if after consultation with doctor and the clinic say has to be, say 1000 USD more?   JW likes to quote in USD consistently.   It is not a rule that    High price = High quality result



I don't understand the point you're trying to make. I've done my research and I'm going prepared. I have a second choice clinic if I feel I am being ripped off, but so far I do not. It's impossibe to tell what the final price will be until after my consultation. I trust the surgeons there and that is what matters.


----------



## Jexxi Suen

MY56 said:


> You are dreaming the agency will help negotiate the price.   If you paid $500 deposit for the surgery slot, forget about negotiating lower price but higher price.


It seems like you know nothing about this field yet please do your researches first before talk it out because most of ppl here know what is going on and deposit doesnt meant you can't negotiate


----------



## MY56

Jexxi Suen said:


> It seems like you know nothing about this field yet please do your researches first before talk it out because most of ppl here know what is going on and deposit doesnt meant you can't negotiate



Hey, people around here says making deposit is a No.. No thing in anyway.   I also just be back from Seoul a couple weeks ago consulting with the top good review high price clinics and learnt that their consultants  are like the car salesman.


----------



## avaleesg

pinkjade316 said:


> Just came back from Korea and I had double eyelid and epi surgery done. Everything went great and my eyes are healing right now.
> 
> I've just passed the two weeks mark and I love my eyes so far. Of course, it's still too early and I know my eyes will continue to change shape but hopefully nothing too drastic.
> 
> My initial plan was to visit: Item, JW, Pitangui and Wonjin. Wonjin is actually a bit far from the 3 other clinics. So in the future if I was to do another surgery/consultation I will try to find ones that are cluster in the same area. The in-house translator is Emily. She's friendly and her English is very good. You can communicate with her via email or through Kakao.
> 
> Anyways, JW has 3-4 floors and has 3 main doctors. They have 4 Chinese in-house translators and 2 English translator. Emily said they have a lot of Chinese clients and that's why they have more Chinese translators than English. I arrived on time for the consultation but had to wait 40 min for the doctor because he was doing a surgery. So the whole time I was Emily and we talked a lot. She asked if I went to see other clinics and I was honest and told her yes. I even told her what other clinics I'm planning to go afterwards too. When I finally got the see the doctor (Dr. Choi), he was inside of his office waiting for me. He was very friendly and approachable. He spoke English (with an accent) but I understood him no problem.
> 
> Dr. Choi took his time and looked at my eyes, and tried to see which fold suited my eyes and face. He recommended partial incision (Item recommended this too) and epicanthoplasty. The reason (which he explained) is that since I live abroad, I won't be able to come back for touch ups if I was to do non-incisional. He kept poking my eyes with this metal instrument but he was very gentle. We even chatted for a bit, talked about Toronto. I learned that his sister lives in Toronto too. He didn't try to up sale me anything. I told him my eyes are uneven (one is bigger than the other) but this was because one side of my face is lifted higher than the other. He didn't try to say "we can fix it by doing other surgeries", instead he told me not to worry as it's normal. Everyone is not perfect if we are then we're aliens. Lol.
> 
> Although, he didn't mention this, I asked him if I needed lateral canthoplasty. Dr. Choi doctor does not specialize in lateral canthoplasty lol. There is another doctor that specialize in it and I would need to see him. Wow. I was surprised about this. They're so detail about which doctor can do what procedures. I've read online that some doctors will perform procedures even if it's not their specialty or best at it.
> 
> So when I was finished with Dr. Choi, I was escorted to another floor to see the other doctor who specializes in lateral canthoplasty. He was also waiting in his office before I arrive. This doctor understand English but did not speak it so Emily was translating the whole time. He was also very nice and patient. Again, he used this metal instrument to poke my eyes and tugged the outer corner of my eyes and stuff. My eyes are a little slanted (never noticed before lol!!) and he can lower it a little by 1-2mm to make it even/lower. And he showed me pictures of clients who has the same "problem" as me.
> 
> But! He mentioned that since I'm from Canada the standard of beauty might be different (ex. Slanted eyes is normal and may consider pretty outside of Korea). I never took this into account. I didn't want to look "white" or totally different. I just wanted my eyes to be more awake and be able to put makeup on. I took this into consideration, thanked him and left with Emily.
> 
> Emily took me to this little room to discuss about price. The price was in my opinion quite reasonable and under my budget. JW offer aftercare services such as de-swelling treatment with laser therapy and shampoo service. The price includes the two surgery - partial incision, epicanthoplasty, medicine, and aftercare service.
> 
> Item didn't offer any aftercare services when I asked them. Only to come in and remove stitches and cleaning. I was quite pleased and impressed with JW, I liked both doctors and I felt comfortable with them. The whole consultation took close to 1.5 hours. I got the impression from Item that double eyelid surgery is a minor operation and that the doctor doesn't need to invest time in it (profit wise). But at JW they paid close attention and was very detail about my eyes. Didn't feel rush or anything, they took their time even though I'm just doing two small/common procedures.
> 
> So I decided to do my surgery with them and don't bother to check out the other clinics. Not sure if this is the right decision but it was a decision I felt was the best.
> 
> My surgery was two days later and I was super nervous. My surgery actually got delayed because the patient before me decided to added one more procedure so that bumped me at a later time. However, JW offered me a free spa/facial while waiting (it felt nice!). Anyways, during the surgery I was super nervous but it didn't hurt at all. People say the injection was the worst part but honestly for me, I didn't feel anything. However, near the end whenever I felt slight pain I would go "pain" and the doctor will inject more anesthesia. I felt a bit of tugging and I could smell something burning. It didn't hurt but it was a bit uncomfortable. Overall, I would rate it 3/10 for pain. The whole procedure took longer than I expected - a little over 2 hours. During the whole time, the doctor would ask me to open and close my eyes to see if the crease was even or not. He was soooooo particular about this. He stitched and restitched my right eye at least 4 times. I actually got irritated and he said "don't worry, 5 more min. I promise". LOL!! - I was just really uncomfortable lying there not moving for 2 hours and I was starting to get really hot and sweaty. So I guess he could tell I was getting a little impatient.
> 
> So after the surgery, I was totally fine and I was able to walk myself to the recovery room. The nurse put an icepack on my eyes and waited for 20 minutes. The whole time in the recovery room, Emily was with me. It felt very nice and reassuring. I felt safe. Afterwards, I was given 2 icepacks, 5 days worth of medicine, some cotton swaps and ointment for the eyes. I was told to take the medicine on time (3 times a day) and put the ointment on my eyes 2 to 3 times a day. Emily helped me grabbed a taxi and I went back to the guesthouse.
> 
> Once I got back the guest house and looked at myself in the mirror....I was horrified. I was just not used to seeing myself all stitched up and bruised. I started to panic and thought I made a big mistake. I felt regret immediately. Honestly, I thought I was mentally strong enough but I was wrong. So no matter how much you've researched and prep yourself, you will be a little shock right after surgery. I tried to sleep but I kept having bad dreams. The next few days, I got used to looking at myself and I kept telling myself that it will get better.
> 
> In total I went back to the clinic 3 times - 1st time cleaning, 2nd time to remove the top stitches on my eyes and 3rd time remove the all the remaining stitches including the inner corner. And each time they would use the laser treatment on me to help with the swelling. Oh, I got to use their shampoo service once too.
> 
> However, the only problem I found was that I only saw the doctor ONCE after the surgery and it was on the 3rd time I went back (7th day after surgery). He came to check up on my eyes and said everything was good. I kind of wished that I saw the doctor sooner and didn't have to worry the whole time.
> 
> Before and after (2 weeks):
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/20tmp9v.jpg
> 
> OMG, I don't know how to resize it...
> 
> Right now, my main concern is the scarring in the inner corner of the eyes. There is a raise bump on the lower left side of my eye. Hopefully it'll smooth out...
> 
> Sorry for the low quality of the picture, I took it on my iPhone.


Hi, may i know the price which you paid for for the entire procedure? I am considering the same procedures and it will help me to set the budget.


----------



## SonnyVeela

fairybox said:


> Hiya, they quoted me 5-5.5mil for rhinoplasty (bridge + tip)


I went to Seoul last fall through Docfinder and chose JW as well for my rhinoplasty with tip refinement. I also had lower blepharoplasty the same day. JW was such a nice place and I have no regrets about my choice. The prices was higher than the other options, but I'd rather pay extra for a natural best result. It is your face!! docfinder made everything soo easy. I travelled alone and stayed a total of 3 weeks, 22 days. Clovis from Docfinder picked me up to all my appointments and dropped me off as well! I highly recommend there services!! I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## kh0404

SonnyVeela said:


> I went to Seoul last fall through Docfinder and chose JW as well for my rhinoplasty with tip refinement. I also had lower blepharoplasty the same day. JW was such a nice place and I have no regrets about my choice. The prices was higher than the other options, but I'd rather pay extra for a natural best result. It is your face!! docfinder made everything soo easy. I travelled alone and stayed a total of 3 weeks, 22 days. Clovis from Docfinder picked me up to all my appointments and dropped me off as well! I highly recommend there services!! I would do it again in a heartbeat!




Yeah~ I also did my rhinoplasty surgery here this March, besides, I choose Docfinderkorea to come with me. I love dr서 help me to make my nose as my request because the shape of my nostrils are special.
Now I love the result so much, even though now still swelling a little bit As I said in other topic, I thought if go with docfinderkorea might be better than go alone, they really helped me a lot from start to the end!!! ( thumbs up!!!)


----------



## Alessa808

Hi everyone, I am planning to go to Korea this July for rhinoplasty and fat grafting, I already contacted some of the clinic, like JW who quoted me for 9mil KRW- is this reasonable?, BK, the Grand, ID but heared a lot of bad reviews, so the best one that I'm thinking is JW, can anyone tell me about their experiences in JW? Does anyone recommend any local hotspot for PS, that is reliable and safety?


----------



## heartbeep

Alessa808 said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to go to Korea this July for rhinoplasty and fat grafting, I already contacted some of the clinic, like JW who quoted me for 9mil KRW- is this reasonable?, BK, the Grand, ID but heared a lot of bad reviews, so the best one that I'm thinking is JW, can anyone tell me about their experiences in JW? Does anyone recommend any local hotspot for PS, that is reliable and safety?


Hi Alessa808! I'm going to Korea this July too for fat grafting in JW. Was wondering if you'd like to link up!


----------



## SandyMaxwell

The thing that I will tell is not my own experience, there is another forumer I spoke via Kakao. She said that if something goes wrong with your ps. This clinic will ask you to pay at least 1 million KRW for revision, i.e.. asymmetric nostril, infected rhino(this price is for removal only).

I am not sure this is true, can anyone give me some clarification? I am also interested in this clinic too.


----------



## Alessa808

heartbeep said:


> Hi Alessa808! I'm going to Korea this July too for fat grafting in JW. Was wondering if you'd like to link up!


Sure email me at camarilloama808@gmail.com. 
Talk to u soon


----------



## kh0404

Alessa808 said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to go to Korea this July for rhinoplasty and fat grafting, I already contacted some of the clinic, like JW who quoted me for 9mil KRW- is this reasonable?, BK, the Grand, ID but heared a lot of bad reviews, so the best one that I'm thinking is JW, can anyone tell me about their experiences in JW? Does anyone recommend any local hotspot for PS, that is reliable and safety?



I also did the fat grafting this time with my rhinoplasty, and actually my rhinoplasty is revision surgery, before I got the surgery I've already known the price of revision surgery would be higher than first time surgery, anyway, my price already included filler & thread removal ... or as my previous topic mentioned maybe I went with DFK tho~ I know it's really hard to negotiate with good discounts, it's all depends on the consultant but this time DFK helped me to negotiate the price to match my budget, seems I was so lucky, kkk

For the fat grafting, I did fat grafting 1-2yrs ago and I've known the survival rate for the fat so I decided to do again this time. Because I was a flight attendant, it was hard to sleep regularly so my skin condition was no very well and dr설 totally understood what's my main concern, he recommended that I can chose fat grafting with stem cell or PRP. Ive heard this new technology of PRP, my friend got that before and I love the result for skin~ like regeneration and brighter!!! Haha~ but this time I just did with stem cell I just wanna try it ~ wanna know the result tho >o< thanks god, I also love it!!! If u are interested in this you can consider about it ~
I also saw some topic just suggested u can go for surgery alone because the clinic all have the staff who can help u translate, I agree but this time I still went with DFK, they really gave me a big hand during my PS trip, of course I will choose them again for my next plan, especially their staff who came with me was soooo kind and always reminded me the thing I need to notice after surgery, even till now we still keep in touch!!! Haha~ Hope you can get a nice experience and pretty result with your PS!!!


----------



## mintsweet

MY56 said:


> What are you going to do if after consultation with doctor and the clinic say has to be, say 1000 USD more?   JW likes to quote in USD consistently.   It is not a rule that    High price = High quality result





kh0404 said:


> I also did the fat grafting this time with my rhinoplasty, and actually my rhinoplasty is revision surgery, before I got the surgery I've already known the price of revision surgery would be higher than first time surgery, anyway, my price already included filler & thread removal ... or as my previous topic mentioned maybe I went with DFK tho~ I know it's really hard to negotiate with good discounts, it's all depends on the consultant but this time DFK helped me to negotiate the price to match my budget, seems I was so lucky, kkk
> 
> For the fat grafting, I did fat grafting 1-2yrs ago and I've known the survival rate for the fat so I decided to do again this time. Because I was a flight attendant, it was hard to sleep regularly so my skin condition was no very well and dr설 totally understood what's my main concern, he recommended that I can chose fat grafting with stem cell or PRP. Ive heard this new technology of PRP, my friend got that before and I love the result for skin~ like regeneration and brighter!!! Haha~ but this time I just did with stem cell I just wanna try it ~ wanna know the result tho >o< thanks god, I also love it!!! If u are interested in this you can consider about it ~
> I also saw some topic just suggested u can go for surgery alone because the clinic all have the staff who can help u translate, I agree but this time I still went with DFK, they really gave me a big hand during my PS trip, of course I will choose them again for my next plan, especially their staff who came with me was soooo kind and always reminded me the thing I need to notice after surgery, even till now we still keep in touch!!! Haha~ Hope you can get a nice experience and pretty result with your PS!!!


Wow! Cog!
I'm looking for right clinic for face contouring and I'm very interested in facial fat grafting. You said you went there with DFK and do you remember how much the quote for fg?
Thank you in advance


----------



## heartbeep

kh0404 said:


> I also did the fat grafting this time with my rhinoplasty, and actually my rhinoplasty is revision surgery, before I got the surgery I've already known the price of revision surgery would be higher than first time surgery, anyway, my price already included filler & thread removal ... or as my previous topic mentioned maybe I went with DFK tho~ I know it's really hard to negotiate with good discounts, it's all depends on the consultant but this time DFK helped me to negotiate the price to match my budget, seems I was so lucky, kkk
> 
> For the fat grafting, I did fat grafting 1-2yrs ago and I've known the survival rate for the fat so I decided to do again this time. Because I was a flight attendant, it was hard to sleep regularly so my skin condition was no very well and dr설 totally understood what's my main concern, he recommended that I can chose fat grafting with stem cell or PRP. Ive heard this new technology of PRP, my friend got that before and I love the result for skin~ like regeneration and brighter!!! Haha~ but this time I just did with stem cell I just wanna try it ~ wanna know the result tho >o< thanks god, I also love it!!! If u are interested in this you can consider about it ~
> I also saw some topic just suggested u can go for surgery alone because the clinic all have the staff who can help u translate, I agree but this time I still went with DFK, they really gave me a big hand during my PS trip, of course I will choose them again for my next plan, especially their staff who came with me was soooo kind and always reminded me the thing I need to notice after surgery, even till now we still keep in touch!!! Haha~ Hope you can get a nice experience and pretty result with your PS!!!


Hi kh0404! I'm going for fat grafting in JW soon. May I know which doctor did yours?


----------



## silviabb

heartbeep said:


> Hi kh0404! I'm going for fat grafting in JW soon. May I know which doctor did yours?


how much is it at JW?


----------



## heartbeep

silviabb said:


> how much is it at JW?


I was quoted 4,500,000-4,900,000 Won for fat grafting with stem cell


----------



## kkp1994

Hi, 
I did my nose at jw in December... it was a revision and now I'm at the 7th month post-op.. Dr.Suh did a pretty good job as i had a bulbous upturned ugly nose!!! he made it nice and feminine again! but, he used a silicone implant for the augmentation of bridge.. I found out recently that silicone carries a higher risk of infections and other complications !  even though i'm happy with my nose, i decided to change the synthetic to something autologous  so i'm researching again.. What Dr.Suh did was pretty magical but,as i have a thick skin i'm still swollen ;  but looking damn good! do you know  anyone who survived with silicone implant for like 5 or more years? will it get infected in the near years to come? I really like my nose but afraid of silicone implant !!


----------



## kayart0803

kkp1994 said:


> Hi,
> I did my nose at jw in December... it was a revision and now I'm at the 7th month post-op.. Dr.Suh did a pretty good job as i had a bulbous upturned ugly nose!!! he made it nice and feminine again! but, he used a silicone implant for the augmentation of bridge.. I found out recently that silicone carries a higher risk of infections and other complications !  even though i'm happy with my nose, i decided to change the synthetic to something autologous  so i'm researching again.. What Dr.Suh did was pretty magical but,as i have a thick skin i'm still swollen ;  but looking damn good! do you know  anyone who survived with silicone implant for like 5 or more years? will it get infected in the near years to come? I really like my nose but afraid of silicone implant !!


My first rhino was silicon implant and I still currently have it, lol.. and it's been 10 years.


----------



## kh0404

heartbeep said:


> Hi kh0404! I'm going for fat grafting in JW soon. May I know which doctor did yours?





silviabb said:


> how much is it at JW?





heartbeep said:


> I was quoted 4,500,000-4,900,000 Won for fat grafting with stem cell



Sure! Sure! 
As u know, I went with Docfinderkorea, they helped me to arrange the consultation & get the surgery with dr Seul (I was really thankful for dfk recommended this dr), you know what, my face before was sunken (temple, cheek and under eyes) also look older & much tired!!!
As I mentioned, I chose fat grafting with stem cell, I love the result which was not only for my face shape but also the skin condition got better!!! My husband said it's really worth to do it!!!


----------



## heartbeep

kh0404 said:


> Sure! Sure!
> As u know, I went with Docfinderkorea, they helped me to arrange the consultation & get the surgery with dr Seul (I was really thankful for dfk recommended this dr), you know what, my face before was sunken (temple, cheek and under eyes) also look older & much tired!!!
> As I mentioned, I chose fat grafting with stem cell, I love the result which was not only for my face shape but also the skin condition got better!!! My husband said it's really worth to do it!!!


Oh awesome! I'm so glad to hear what you have to say about Dr Seul coz I'm getting the exact same procedure under him I feel very assured now about my decision after reading your post!


----------



## ft1212

kkp1994 said:


> Hi,
> I did my nose at jw in December... it was a revision and now I'm at the 7th month post-op.. Dr.Suh did a pretty good job as i had a bulbous upturned ugly nose!!! he made it nice and feminine again! but, he used a silicone implant for the augmentation of bridge.. I found out recently that silicone carries a higher risk of infections and other complications !  even though i'm happy with my nose, i decided to change the synthetic to something autologous  so i'm researching again.. What Dr.Suh did was pretty magical but,as i have a thick skin i'm still swollen ;  but looking damn good! do you know  anyone who survived with silicone implant for like 5 or more years? will it get infected in the near years to come? I really like my nose but afraid of silicone implant !!



I don't think you should remove it if it looks nice and there is no complication/infection so far. If it's ultra soft silicone, I've read that the infection rate is pretty low. And if yours is I-shaped, the risk of extrusion is a lot lower too. I've also read that people who have had silicone implant years ago still have it after 5-10 years; the max I heard was 15. 

Anyway, you should also be aware that the possible side effects that come with autologous materials: warping, reabsorption and etc. Although the infection rate is lower than that of Silicone, there is still a chance that you might need to replace those autologous material down the road. So it'd be better if you keep your (silicone) nose now instead of going under unnecessary surgery just to change it to a different material that has lower infection rate, especially that with autologous materials you usually need a really experienced surgeon to carve the cartilage in a way that won't warp and etc. So I think all in all, replacing it is riskier than having it in your nose (when there's no problem with it at all). 

Btw, didn't they inform you that it's Silicone before proceeding with the surgery?


----------



## kh0404

heartbeep said:


> Oh awesome! I'm so glad to hear what you have to say about Dr Seul coz I'm getting the exact same procedure under him I feel very assured now about my decision after reading your post!



Thanks for supporting my post la~ >///<
I just shared my experience which I went with DFK and the surgeons they recommended tho~
Um~~I still wanna say again \^o^/
they were really nice to me when I was in korea even till now I back to my country~we still keep in touch tho~
Also can let u know, my surgeons (dr soh & dr seul who were recommended by DFK) they also mentioned about it, everyone has their limitations for the surgery, like my nostrils shape will be the same after surgery or the rate of fat survival by fat-grafting, anyway~don't worried la~ they will let you know when you decide to have the consultation there~hope u to make your decision soon ***good luck***


----------



## kkp1994

Th


ft1212 said:


> I don't think you should remove it if it looks nice and there is no complication/infection so far. If it's ultra soft silicone, I've read that the infection rate is pretty low. And if yours is I-shaped, the risk of extrusion is a lot lower too. I've also read that people who have had silicone implant years ago still have it after 5-10 years; the max I heard was 15.
> 
> Anyway, you should also be aware that the possible side effects that come with autologous materials: warping, reabsorption and etc. Although the infection rate is lower than that of Silicone, there is still a chance that you might need to replace those autologous material down the road. So it'd be better if you keep your (silicone) nose now instead of going under unnecessary surgery just to change it to a different material that has lower infection rate, especially that with autologous materials you usually need a really experienced surgeon to carve the cartilage in a way that won't warp and etc. So I think all in all, replacing it is riskier than having it in your nose (when there's no problem with it at all).
> 
> Btw, didn't they inform you that it's Silicone before proceeding with the surgery?


They did say it's going to be silicone, but when i asked them about the rate of infections and other complications they didn't warn me about the possibility of higher rate of complications  
I have a thick skin and it was really difficult to cope with the swelling i had ; which fluctuates even now! so, yeah , i think i can't just stress out again and go through the same nerve-wracking period just because i need to replace the silicone! thank you ft1212!


----------



## kkp1994

kayart0803 said:


> My first rhino was silicon implant and I still currently have it, lol.. and it's been 10 years.


Really? so glad to hear that!!!


----------



## K Couture

rhinoplasty using silicone on asians usually has a very low complication rate, so low that it is insignificant. The fear of using silicone is due to 2 factors:
1) previous data we come across is from using the old harder forms of silicone. This puts too much pressure on the tissues and cause damage internally. The ultra soft silicone greatly minimizes the threat. Note that ultra soft is a brand name. There's another company that manufactures similar material called hi-soft silicone. Same thing
2) previous data we come across is from the L shape forms of silicone. The bridge is not prone to problems compared to the tip. The tip is prone to all sorts of issues due to the tissue structure. Think of it like how keloids is more common on the body than compared to the face. L shape = very bad = very prone to extrusion. Only bad surgeons still use L shape. Nowadays any decent surgeon uses I shape silicone plus cartilage building for the tip. That i safe
3) much data we come across involves using silicone on patients with thinner skin. That being caucasians. Their skin type is more prone to extrusion. Assuming you are asian, you do not need to be concerned about this.

Anyways ive had many friends who did their nose at JW with Dr Suh. Really well done results. The forumer capri had an extremely beautiful nose done by him too. I think she posted pics you can go do a search through.


----------



## caliRoll

I agree with the other comments.  Do not go through with a revision if you are happy with your nose and currently do not have any complications.  Each time you go through rhinoplasty the nose becomes more scarred and the blood supply becomes more compromised.   If you have a complication, you should cross that bridge when you get there.   if you get a revision now, you could end up with a result you hate or worse.


----------



## caliRoll

@K Couture 

Sorry to get a bit off topic here, but who did your final and successful revision rhinoplasty?  It's hard to sift through the hundreds of posts.  Thanks.


----------



## K Couture

caliRoll said:


> @K Couture
> 
> Sorry to get a bit off topic here, but who did your final and successful revision rhinoplasty?  It's hard to sift through the hundreds of posts.  Thanks.


i did mine with dr park from dream. But his method is endoscopic rhino and is only suitable for certain types of noses. It worked for me because my tissues are very thin and therefore I did not require excessive bulbous excision or alot of tip projection. The closed method's limitation is in these 2 factors. Thats why when you hear complaints about his nose is because those people should not be using that method to begin with unless they want something natural and subtle. For me mine got a dramatic yet natural result ONLY because my nose had sustained previous damage from 2 surgeries, one in LA and one in Bangkok, thus thinning out my tissues. So I had it reconstructed via endoscopic rhino using tuto fascia and dermal graft. I didnt need to worry about any bulbous excision or added projection to the tip because my tissues no longer required that.


----------



## caliRoll

@K Couture By endoscopic rhino do you mean closed rhino?  Is this different than closed rhino?  And sorry to bug you for another answer, but who did your rhino in Bangkok?  Was that worse than Charles S. Lee?


----------



## astrid07

kh0404 said:


> Sure! Sure!
> As u know, I went with Docfinderkorea, they helped me to arrange the consultation & get the surgery with dr Seul (I was really thankful for dfk recommended this dr), you know what, my face before was sunken (temple, cheek and under eyes) also look older & much tired!!!
> As I mentioned, I chose fat grafting with stem cell, I love the result which was not only for my face shape but also the skin condition got better!!! My husband said it's really worth to do it!!!


Hi kh0404! Cong for your result and I hope I can have the same good result like you. You said you went with DFK and was it really helpful? Also I want to know how much they quote you for staying Korea and for your surgery. Thank you


----------



## kh0404

astrid07 said:


> Hi kh0404! Cong for your result and I hope I can have the same good result like you. You said you went with DFK and was it really helpful? Also I want to know how much they quote you for staying Korea and for your surgery. Thank you




Thank you  I really love my results ~ Hei Hei ~
As I mentioned above or other topic, I was happy to go with DFK, because I got a really bad experience when I went by myself, even though eye surgery was not a big surgery, but actually i am almost blind without glasses XD~ I mean DFK they are really helpful for me~ just for ur reference la~
If u r interested in, you can inbox me tho~ 
Or just connect with them via mail first, I think they know more than me~ kkk
here is their mail address: docfinder@naver.com


----------



## K Couture

caliRoll said:


> @K Couture By endoscopic rhino do you mean closed rhino?  Is this different than closed rhino?  And sorry to bug you for another answer, but who did your rhino in Bangkok?  Was that worse than Charles S. Lee?


Is the same thing. Bangkok i did it many years ago when i was really young....at the horrible yanhee hospital. Its dirt cheap there but the results is horrendous. They pretty much took a block of raw silicone, used a scapel and hacked out a dodgey shape and shoved it into my nose and chin. Needless to say both implants had to be replaced as they were placed deviated and lopsided. Not to mention my chin implant was jagged and causing me pain because it was hitting my nerves. Erghhhh i will never forgive them for butchering me like that. I later found out that the locals know how bad Yanhee is and only the very poor people go there because back then they could do nose jobs for 200 dollars!


----------



## caliRoll

Yes Yanhee is notorious as a plastic surgery factory.  I've been to Bangkok many times for vacation, and see a lot of fake looking rhinos.  God only knows how many of those were from Yanhee.


----------



## K Couture

so true. When i went there it was like a supermarket. My dad was like "are you sure you want to go here?" and back then I was 18 and stupid. Least now im happy with my face so no more facial work for me after all the revisions i did


----------



## Noogen

Hey guys I've been following this thread for sometime now when I started my research into JW.  This thread has been so much help so I wanna give back.  I've just had my rhinoplasty (without bridge augmentation). I'm  currently 2 weeks post-op:  https://nicky-ie.wixsite.com/mynosejobdiary  feel free to ask me any questions on wix cause I hardly check tpf these days


----------



## sallylee0212

Those lovelies who had nose surgery with Dr. Suh at JW, do you mind sending me your before and after pictures ? So far i'm seeing some good reviews about him but I will really like to see his work results! Thanks a bunch! my kakao id is fairydust1296


----------



## sallylee0212

SandyMaxwell said:


> The thing that I will tell is not my own experience, there is another forumer I spoke via Kakao. She said that if something goes wrong with your ps. This clinic will ask you to pay at least 1 million KRW for revision, i.e.. asymmetric nostril, infected rhino(this price is for removal only).
> 
> I am not sure this is true, can anyone give me some clarification? I am also interested in this clinic too.


Hi, are you referring to JW?


----------



## caliRoll

Noogen said:


> Hey guys I've been following this thread for sometime now when I started my research into JW.  This thread has been so much help so I wanna give back.  I've just had my rhinoplasty (without bridge augmentation). I'm  currently 2 weeks post-op:  https://nicky-ie.wixsite.com/mynosejobdiary  feel free to ask me any questions on wix cause I hardly check tpf these days



This is probably a dumb question, but you ultimately went with JW right?  I looked at your blog and it is really helpful.  The fact that Dr. Suh speaks good english and supports a natural looking aesthetic gives me more confidence in him.


----------



## Noogen

caliRoll said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but you ultimately went with JW right?  I looked at your blog and it is really helpful.  The fact that Dr. Suh speaks good english and supports a natural looking aesthetic gives me more confidence in him.



I did, CaliRoll.  Dr Suh has a very natural style.  My nose is constantly changing each day.  Its looking more natural as the swelling subsides.  I have just uploaded some more pictures (hopefully there better quality) to my blog too.


----------



## kkp1994

K Couture said:


> rhinoplasty using silicone on asians usually has a very low complication rate, so low that it is insignificant. The fear of using silicone is due to 2 factors:
> 1) previous data we come across is from using the old harder forms of silicone. This puts too much pressure on the tissues and cause damage internally. The ultra soft silicone greatly minimizes the threat. Note that ultra soft is a brand name. There's another company that manufactures similar material called hi-soft silicone. Same thing
> 2) previous data we come across is from the L shape forms of silicone. The bridge is not prone to problems compared to the tip. The tip is prone to all sorts of issues due to the tissue structure. Think of it like how keloids is more common on the body than compared to the face. L shape = very bad = very prone to extrusion. Only bad surgeons still use L shape. Nowadays any decent surgeon uses I shape silicone plus cartilage building for the tip. That i safe
> 3) much data we come across involves using silicone on patients with thinner skin. That being caucasians. Their skin type is more prone to extrusion. Assuming you are asian, you do not need to be concerned about this.
> 
> Anyways ive had many friends who did their nose at JW with Dr Suh. Really well done results. The forumer capri had an extremely beautiful nose done by him too. I think she posted pics you can go do a search through.


Today i found out that my silicone implant is slightly moving !  Have you ever experienced that? i sent an email to jw.. still no response


----------



## caliRoll

kkp1994 said:


> Hi,
> I did my nose at jw in December... it was a revision and now I'm at the 7th month post-op.. Dr.Suh did a pretty good job as i had a bulbous upturned ugly nose!!! he made it nice and feminine again! but, he used a silicone implant for the augmentation of bridge.. I found out recently that silicone carries a higher risk of infections and other complications !  even though i'm happy with my nose, i decided to change the synthetic to something autologous  so i'm researching again.. What Dr.Suh did was pretty magical but,as i have a thick skin i'm still swollen ;  but looking damn good! do you know  anyone who survived with silicone implant for like 5 or more years? will it get infected in the near years to come? I really like my nose but afraid of silicone implant !!



@kkp1994 How much was your revision rhino at JW?


----------



## kkp1994

caliRoll said:


> @kkp1994 How much was your revision rhino at JW?


Around 8 mil KRW , yeah that much!


----------



## catelet

Noogen thank you for your nose job diary, I found it very helpful. Further, what a nice result!  Your nose looks beautiful.  I have had a good consult experience w/them so far via the internet, although I want to see all of the clinics I'm consulting with in person of course. It's just so helpful when people sharing their experience also share photos, so thank you so much!


----------



## Noogen

catelet said:


> Noogen thank you for your nose job diary, I found it very helpful. Further, what a nice result!  Your nose looks beautiful.  I have had a good consult experience w/them so far via the internet, although I want to see all of the clinics I'm consulting with in person of course. It's just so helpful when people sharing their experience also share photos, so thank you so much!



Your welcome Catelet! I'm pretty happy with how its turned out - I'm now 4 weeks post-op and pretty much all my swelling as subsided.  My tip is still a little tight but I've been told its normal for about 2 - 3 months.   When are you planning to go Korea?


----------



## catelet

Noogen said:


> Your welcome Catelet! I'm pretty happy with how its turned out - I'm now 4 weeks post-op and pretty much all my swelling as subsided.  My tip is still a little tight but I've been told its normal for about 2 - 3 months.   When are you planning to go Korea?


----------



## OliviaCom

sallylee0212 said:


> Those lovelies who had nose surgery with Dr. Suh at JW, do you mind sending me your before and after pictures ? So far i'm seeing some good reviews about him but I will really like to see his work results! Thanks a bunch! my kakao id is fairydust1296


 My friend did her nose in JW and went with docfinderkorea. I think you can also ask more information from
Docfinderkorea too. For my case, I went banobagi to have my jaw revision. But I heard JW dr Suh did good jobs with nose also, my frd was recovered already, her nose looked very naturally and nice.  She didn't want dramatic nose, and the result came out well I don't have kakao tho, but I think you can contact docfinderkorea to know more about dr suh or jw


----------



## mintsweet

OliviaCom said:


> My friend did her nose in JW and went with docfinderkorea. I think you can also ask more information from
> Docfinderkorea too. For my case, I went banobagi to have my jaw revision. But I heard JW dr Suh did good jobs with nose also, my frd was recovered already, her nose looked very naturally and nice.  She didn't want dramatic nose, and the result came out well I don't have kakao tho, but I think you can contact docfinderkorea to know more about dr suh or jw


I've been here for a while but Docfinder seems like having cooperation with Banobagi. fishyyy.... but I don't know much about nose job in JW


----------



## kkp1994

This is regarding my previous post! JW offered me a revision with a discount (3500USD- ) i'm going to remove the silicone implant as it is crooked and my nose is red  i guess i'm in that unlucky group where there's an intolerance to foreign bodies! not gonna raise the bridge again ; just a tip plasty to balance it out with the bridge! I'm gonna go for it in November! fingers crossed !


----------



## caliRoll

Is your nose red because of an infection or because your body just doesn't tolerate the implant?  

Can't they use your ear cartilage from your other ear and septal cartilage to raise your bridge?    So basically you are just going to remove the implant and shorten the tip so it matches the lower bridge?


----------



## kkp1994

caliRoll said:


> Is your nose red because of an infection or because your body just doesn't tolerate the implant?
> 
> Can't they use your ear cartilage from your other ear and septal cartilage to raise your bridge?    So basically you are just going to remove the implant and shorten the tip so it matches the lower bridge?


I don't think i have any septal cartilage left! and they don't use ear cartilage for the bridge.. just the dermofat and rib.. i just can't tolerate another surgery after this, as above mentioned cartilages can also cause complications


----------



## OliviaCom

mintsweet said:


> I've been here for a while but Docfinder seems like having cooperation with Banobagi. fishyyy.... but I don't know much about nose job in JW


Hello. I mean docfinderkorea also cooperate with JW(as I used them before, JW was in their list). And there are before and after pictures in the clinic's website also. Btw, when are you planning to go Korea to have surgery? Hahaaa. As I also there are so many clinics in Korea, it's too hard to find the best one tho. But you can research about the comments online or ask advice from agency like docfinderkorea. Hope my information can help you


----------



## silviabb

OliviaCom said:


> My friend did her nose in JW and went with docfinderkorea. I think you can also ask more information from
> Docfinderkorea too. For my case, I went banobagi to have my jaw revision. But I heard JW dr Suh did good jobs with nose also, my frd was recovered already, her nose looked very naturally and nice.  She didn't want dramatic nose, and the result came out well I don't have kakao tho, but I think you can contact docfinderkorea to know more about dr suh or jw




Hi, OliviaCom 
May I ask you how much your friend paid at JW for the nose job with Docfinder?  As I heard JW is very expensive.


----------



## Bubble2525

Hi kkp1994

I'm planning to go to korea this November and have a consultation booked with dr Suh. I'm worried now after reading your post..
How can it be crooked? Was the silicone implant not being placed properly? 
Are you going back to fix it? All the best


----------



## kkp1994

Bubble2525 said:


> Hi kkp1994
> 
> I'm planning to go to korea this November and have a consultation booked with dr Suh. I'm worried now after reading your post..
> How can it be crooked? Was the silicone implant not being placed properly?
> Are you going back to fix it? All the best


Hi, when i asked the dr. said my nasal bones are asymmetrical so that's why it looks that crooked . . but, dr.Suh did the osteotomy as well..if it's crooked it's also because of his fault !  but when i palpate the implant it feels deviated as well.. Dr.Suh is a good doctor !  but he does few deviated silicone nose jobs.. i'm not the first..


----------



## Bubble2525

kkp1994 said:


> Hi, when i asked the dr. said my nasal bones are asymmetrical so that's why it looks that crooked . . but, dr.Suh did the osteotomy as well..if it's crooked it's also because of his fault !  but when i palpate the implant it feels deviated as well.. Dr.Suh is a good doctor !  but he does few deviated silicone nose jobs.. i'm not the first..




Thanks kkp1994 for replying.. I'm back to point zero now. I was almost certain that I'm going to do my rhino with dr Suh and I'm having my doubt now.

I have consultations booked with dr Suh this November and also dr Choi for DES and dr Seul for fat grafting
Anyone cares to share their experiences with those doctors?
Is dr choi better than dr kang for DES?
I know there's another forumer mybeautyjourney who did her eyes and fat grafting with dr kang. Is it better to do 2 procedures with the same doctor or is it better to do DES with dr choi and fat grafting with dr Seul..
Or do you guys have any recommendations for rhino and DES?
Nov is getting close and I'm already anxious


----------



## ys_love97

Is Dr suh also good at facial liposuction and facial fat grafting both???


----------



## niniwowo

Good day all
I did  my nose and eyes with JW 2 years back. Results ok, eventhou I didnt heal that well. I have the keloid at one side of my nose, eventhou not that obvious, I still think it can be done better. 
Service was really so-so, my 5 cents advice after reading from many forums is, pick jenny or emily as your translator. I didnt get them as mine, therefore my experience wasnt that good as compared to many others. 
Both Doc Suh n Doc Choi are nice docs, but due to their tight schedule, you might only have very little time with them.
I spent almost sgd13k for all my surgeries, but I didnt get any pick up / send off airport services, they didnt offer any hair wash service for me (I thick skin, i ask and they reluctantly wash for me wearing rubber gloves!!! the feeling sucks cos the fiction feeling is terrible!!) let alone spa, or help to order food to your hotel.
I knew that there might be a little infection on the left side of my nose but they dont seem to be bothered that much, they did give me some antibiotic cream to apply, but other than that, they didnt really show much concern abt it. That soon became a keloid. i had 3 steroid injections done but still... it didnt disappear. it just keeps re-appearing. 
So ladies, must take note of all the side effects and be prepared that there is a chance for keloid to appear eventhou chances are slim. 
I am definitely 100 per cent better looking than before, above is just my experience that i want to share. hope it will help.


----------



## pl3131

I got double eyelid + ptosis and my eyes are very asymmetrical. They also are trying to charge me for revision. Wouldn't recommend it


----------



## KPSA

pl3131 said:


> I got double eyelid + ptosis and my eyes are very asymmetrical. They also are trying to charge me for revision. Wouldn't recommend it



You try to contact the Korean Consumer agency with your case to see what you can do at http://english.kca.go.kr/index.do they have an English line, perhaps they can give you advice. Good luck!


----------



## alexymm

I just read a bad review about JW @pl3131. I think you should check their revision policy before making decision.


----------



## KPSA

alexymm said:


> I just read a bad review about JW @pl3131. I think you should check their revision policy before making decision.



Agree with this. I would say that this is always important to inquire before deciding on any clinic at all. And most here recommend to be specific about revision policy as well. As for example a clinic mentions their revision is free, than what is included then like do you have to pay for anesthetics or do you have to pay separately? Under what circumstances is the revision free, like only with medical malpractice or when something doesn't turn out as you wanted? 

Just be sure you have a thorough understanding of this, just in case. Nobody likes to have a revision, but if you do need it, this can save you a lot of frustration afterwards.


----------



## Madsterv

Hi @Zapp332- Thanks for sharing your experience. I am considering them but there seem to be so many mix reviews in eyes surgery at JW.
Did you have any scarring or unevenness? Thanks.



Zapp332 said:


> I had surgery at JW in April for nose with silicone, tiplasty, a large reduction, double eyelid, ptosis & fg. So far I am most satisfied with my eyes result with Dr Choi. Emily - the English translator in JW as she was really sweet & caring during first 2 weeks of my post surgery. I will go back for my 2nd fg soon


----------



## Madsterv

Hi @pl3131 - Thank you for sharing, I am considering JW but have heard some mix reviews. Would you mind sharing who did your surgery and would it be possible for you to PM a pic? How did they react to your concern? Thanks



pl3131 said:


> I got double eyelid + ptosis and my eyes are very asymmetrical. They also are trying to charge me for revision. Wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Madsterv

Hi @pinkjade316 - thanks for sharing your experience. How are your eyes now? Do you feel that they are more even after 1 yr recovery? TY How did JW reacted to your concern? Thanks



pinkjade316 said:


> 4th week: http://i57.tinypic.com/2n67l0g.jpg
> 
> My right eye looks great but my left eye doesn't look as nice...
> I feel that my left eye's inner corner is not as "round"/even as the right.


----------



## i7anzy

Hi guys, I'm all booked in for consultation at JW for rhinoplasty with Dr Lee and dual canthoplasty with Dr Kim. Has anyone had any experiences with them? I couldn't get a slot with Dr Suh (not for surgery at least as he's all booked out till after I leave Korea) so my consultant Emily recommended Dr Lee and I haven't heard anything about Dr Kim so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## pinky_in_pink81

Does anyone going to JW for rhinoplasty or other surgeries next Mid of Feb 2019? I’m looking for a friend to go together. Please pm me.


----------



## katoche86

Babyish said:


> I had mine done at Braun -__________- the result was OK but still not what i want. I guess part of it is my fault for not specifying how i like it to be but the doctor basically said already what i wanted! which is more defined tip and smaller nose to match my face but the end result is basically just a more defined tip and my nostrils are still slightly crooked ... Maybe Braun does a good job and my nose is pretty hard for them to make it look nice since my first rhinoplasty the doctor did such a horrible job Q_Q...


hello, may i know wich doctor did your revision at braum?


----------



## Portofino21

I’ve finally decided to speak up and share my experience after regretting and blaming myself for what happened. I had a revision rhinoplasty at JW. The nose is very deviated ever since the beginning (since the cast was removed) at first I thought the deviation is due to the swelling but now I’m quite certain it’s really deviated. The shape is also quite disturbing because I’ve had a few consultation here with some sg plastic surgeons and all of them said that the nose is very deviated because the silicone implant is too long before I even mentioned it. Other than that I’ve been having breathing problem and runny nose for about 5 months already. Beware of the marketing tactics and gimmicks, sometimes it could really cloud your judgment. They way they present themselves on social media and the that impressive new building that they have plus the nicely done interior do not guarantee that they have the skills and integrity to do what’s best for the patient. The post- surgery service is also terrible, I had to beg every time for the hairwash service. Whenever I had problems with my recovery the consultant who handled me didn’t even care or at least pretended to care just a little bit. She’s often appeared very annoyed whenever I expressed my concerns. Please beware that once they’ve taken your money, you’ll not have any values anymore or any bargaining power to them. I hope by writing about my personal experience here I’ll be able to help others to avoid the same mistake that I’ve made.​


----------



## chanelsaint

Portofino21 said:


> I’ve finally decided to speak up and share my experience after regretting and blaming myself for what happened. I had a revision rhinoplasty at JW. The nose is very deviated ever since the beginning (since the cast was removed) at first I thought the deviation is due to the swelling but now I’m quite certain it’s really deviated. The shape is also quite disturbing because I’ve had a few consultation here with some sg plastic surgeons and all of them said that the nose is very deviated because the silicone implant is too long before I even mentioned it. Other than that I’ve been having breathing problem and runny nose for about 5 months already. Beware of the marketing tactics and gimmicks, sometimes it could really cloud your judgment. They way they present themselves on social media and the that impressive new building that they have plus the nicely done interior do not guarantee that they have the skills and integrity to do what’s best for the patient. The post- surgery service is also terrible, I had to beg every time for the hairwash service. Whenever I had problems with my recovery the consultant who handled me didn’t even care or at least pretended to care just a little bit. She’s often appeared very annoyed whenever I expressed my concerns. Please beware that once they’ve taken your money, you’ll not have any values anymore or any bargaining power to them. I hope by writing about my personal experience here I’ll be able to help others to avoid the same mistake that I’ve made.​



Did Dr. Suh do your surgery? And what was the name of your consultant/translator? So sorry this happened to you! Please give us more details on your condition. And hopefully they offered to revise or compensate you in some way. Xo


----------



## figjamm

Portofino21 said:


> I’ve finally decided to speak up and share my experience after regretting and blaming myself for what happened. I had a revision rhinoplasty at JW. The nose is very deviated ever since the beginning (since the cast was removed) at first I thought the deviation is due to the swelling but now I’m quite certain it’s really deviated. The shape is also quite disturbing because I’ve had a few consultation here with some sg plastic surgeons and all of them said that the nose is very deviated because the silicone implant is too long before I even mentioned it. Other than that I’ve been having breathing problem and runny nose for about 5 months already. Beware of the marketing tactics and gimmicks, sometimes it could really cloud your judgment. They way they present themselves on social media and the that impressive new building that they have plus the nicely done interior do not guarantee that they have the skills and integrity to do what’s best for the patient. The post- surgery service is also terrible, I had to beg every time for the hairwash service. Whenever I had problems with my recovery the consultant who handled me didn’t even care or at least pretended to care just a little bit. She’s often appeared very annoyed whenever I expressed my concerns. Please beware that once they’ve taken your money, you’ll not have any values anymore or any bargaining power to them. I hope by writing about my personal experience here I’ll be able to help others to avoid the same mistake that I’ve made.​



Sorry to hear you had a negative experience. How many months out are you? Do you have any photos? It sounds like you've waited at least a few months... Swelling can really mess with you. I did my surgeries there and due to swelling, I thought was for sure I was in need of some fixes (to some eye work).  Time has gone by and things are getting better, but I think what is bugging me isn't totally going away.  I had a previous rhino, in which I knew early on that there was a bump that wasn't working towards what I wanted. It was extremely upsetting, so I really feel for you if that's the case. Unfortunately revisions are super common in rhinoplasty (learned this the hard way!). I do think my recent rhinoplasty at JW was my last; something finally worked out. For the hair washing, what was the expectation? Were you promised a certain number of washes? It is possible they may prioritize certain patients for the hair washing, based on the procedure. They are really busy (one day I was there it was so busy, it was unbelievable/almost comical), but you should not have to "beg," after spending so much money!  I also had face lifting where I had incisions in my hair, so I needed the wounds checked and cleaned regularly; I got hair washes and wound cleaning almost every other day and even declined some. The lack of empathy towards your complaints and disappointment is not cool at all and not necessary. We put so much time, money, and energy into this, I'm sure there is a lot of angst and of course, anger ( I have been there, super angry after a previous rhino) Stand your ground if you think they need to help you out with a revision (if you even want to use the same staff).


----------



## bunny2484

kkim120 said:


> I think VIP is the only place that specializes in rib. That's all they do, pretty much. One of the formers a few years back did rib at VIP and it turned out really well. But she told me that unless you have a completely flat bridge like she did, it's not a good option because rib cartilage is really big and particularly hard. I think JW does dermis though..? Most places offer dermis as an option. But then again reabsorbtion rate can be really high depending on the person.


How was her rib rhinoplasty result that she had in VIP?


----------



## emily333

pl3131 said:


> I got double eyelid + ptosis and my eyes are very asymmetrical. They also are trying to charge me for revision. Wouldn't recommend it


Do you mind sharing who did your eyes at JW?


----------



## sunpark1990

dlee516 said:


> I haven't post my post op photos lol.. how did you see my post op photos? I think I added you on kakao... if not you can add me at debbielee516


Hello Debbie  
I am considering JW for DES this November  may I add you on Kakao? Would be so great to get in touch with you!


----------



## sunpark1990

iJUSTloveYOU said:


> I've had des at JW 3 weeks ago. I'm still waiting for my final results to make a comment on my experience so I've stayed quiet on this forum for now. But if you have any specific questions about jw you could pm me and I could try to give u my opinion


Hello  I am considering JW  would be great if I could get in touch with you


----------



## sunpark1990

Jamie49 said:


> PM me if you still plan on going! I'm going Mid May 2017, and JW is top three on my list for des.


May I ask if you had surgery at JW?


----------



## Coeurcharmant

sunpark1990 said:


> Hello  I am considering JW  would be great if I could get in touch with you


I'm considering JW too. Can I get in touch with you on kkt too?


----------



## Coeurcharmant

iJUSTloveYOU said:


> I've had des at JW 3 weeks ago. I'm still waiting for my final results to make a comment on my experience so I've stayed quiet on this forum for now. But if you have any specific questions about jw you could pm me and I could try to give u my opinion


Can you tell me more about your experience? How do you like your results so far?


----------



## sunpark1990

sunparksaid is my ID. But right now I am considering more other clinics .... 


Coeurcharmant said:


> I'm considering JW too. Can I get in touch with you on kkt too?


----------

